# [SPONSORED] Deskbuild



## TATH

Index:1. 1e parts order at Caselabs. Link2. Making the first block under the 2 pedestels. Link3. 14-01 Casters under the blocks Link4. Mounting rad. frames for the 2e pedestel Link4. drawer blocks in the primer Link5. Aluminium parts for the desk arived Link6. 2K filler for the keyholes in the drawer bloks Link7. First layers of paint for the blocks Link8. starting the build of the desk case Link9. Making of the sidepanels Link10. last sidepanel mounted Link11. mounting inside panel Link12. Reinforcing bottom of the desk befor cutout middle section Link13. Cutting middle part and insert new middle part Link14. New layout and thoughts Link15. making right insertpanel and intergrade motherboard tray in panel Link16. Fitting-panels and making grommet holes Link17. Mounting io-panels and drill holes for the round grommets. Link18. Making cuts for the 2 Black ICE 560 radiators Link19. finished the 560 radiator holes in the desk. Link20. Creating room for the frontpanel on the server side. Link21. Left fronpanel preperations for mounting. Link22. Cutting mall for the Aquaro 6 pro bay drives on the server side. Link23. Space for the 3 NB PL-PS 120mm fans on the right side of the desk. Link24. Other motherboard for the server side. Link25. Making drawing for big bitspower logo. Link26. Making cutting mall for bitspower logo. Link27. Sawing out the bitspower logo on 2mm aluminium plate. Link28. Finding a place for the two Corsair AX1200i. Link29. Lifting plan for the glass panel and frame. Link30. Mounting the blocks under the desk to the desk. Link31. Neopreen tape for the second block and mounting block under the desk. Link32. Honey comb patern mall for the back of the desk. Link33. How to cut out the paterns. Link34. Making support plates for the front panel inside the desk. Link35. Bitspower black freezer HD-S350 block for the build. Link36. Playing with the setup. Link37. Aluminium led profiles for the desk. Link38. Firsttop trim for the desk 40 x 20 x 3mm. Link39. Top trim desk finished. Link40. Mounting the last led profile in to the desk. Link41. Access for the pedestels in the back of the blocks. Link42. Making covers for the access space. Link43. Making grommet holes for the insertpanels. Link44. Grommets on the server side are build in. Link45. Corsair Dominator Platinum Memory kit for the server arived. Link46. Disaster "package arived empty" shiiiiiii...... LinkLink47. Last grommets holes in on the insertpanel at the gaming site .Link48. Compartment for the two Corsair AX1200i's Link49. Making big cable cover for under the desk Link50. Ledstrips arived from Aquacomputer Link51. Making the psu compartment. Link52. PSU Compartment almost finished. Link53. Mounting holes for the psu compartment and extra grommet holes. Link54. Making mounting and cover frame for the psu compartment. Link55. Playing with the setup Link56. Making mountings for the bay drives Link57. Test fitting bay drives mounting plates Link58. modification mounting plates bay drives for better accesss Aquero Link59. Extra reinforcement corners desk Link60. Adjustment insert panels desk (2e picture) Link61. Making spacers for under the insert panel Link62. Making a window frame for the glasspanel (2e part update) Link63. Making mounting corner pieces for the glaspanel frame Link64. Unpacking Thermaltake 1200 watt psu's Link65. Testing the Thermaltake 12 Riing bleu led fans Link66. Parts sponsored by Thermaltake Link67. Making outside corner pieces for the glaspanel frame Link68. Installing hinges for glaspanel frame Link69. Making support plates for the hinges for the glaspanel frame Link70. Ordering the big glaspanel for the desk Link71. Need to mod my modcave for the desk Link72. Modcave painted and new coolland arived "Stack up". Link73. Making transport crate for the glaspanel. Link74. Finaly glaspanel is upstairs. Link75. Making desk tranport ready for the powdercoater. Link76. Slice\mod block for cables from pedestel. Link77. Leak testing the 6 560 radiators. Link78. First row Thermaltake Bleu led fans in the pedestel "Awesome look". Link79. First pedestel fans installed. Link80. Evening shot 140 mm 14 Riing led fans. Link81. Specs testing Thermaltake bleu riing fans. Link82. Making mall for frontpanel blocks to house 2e Aquero and Pa's . Link83. Making one big frontplate for the Aquero and the pa2's together Link84. Countersink screws for the aquero frontpanel Link85. The desk is back and powdercoated Link86. Aquerero 6 Pro new frontpanel painted. Link87. 2 x new Aquero's 6 XT arrived . Link88. Glaspanelframe mounting Link89. XSPC Razor block mounting on 3e titan 6gb Link90. Making new support plates for the insertpanels and new titan Link91. Ledstrips sleeved and mounted Link92. Last rad. build in and modification on mounting of back ledprofile Link93. 40 x Firing up the 40x Thermaltake Riing 14 bleu ring fans Link94. Fanhole modification + making bay drive cover Link95. Right side drives are mounted Link96. Receive new i7 - 4960X and tested Link97. Testing Rampage 5 Extreme with i7 - 5930K Link98. Bitspower Full cover blocks mounted on the Rampage V and IV Black Edition Link 99. Extra aluminium layer for the fangrills. Link100. Fangrill mounted (Thoughts) Link101. Mounting fine mesh behind the fangrills. Link102. 19-12\20-12 Mounting the back triple layer fangrills at the back Link103. 20-12 Bitspower ramm kit mounted on the Vengeance kit "wrong choise". Link104. 21-12 Leaktesting Rampage V Extreme with Bitspower fullcoverblock. Link105. 30-12 Last jobs of 2015. Link106. 31-12 Corsair Platinum kit and M.2 ssd arived Link107. 3-1-16 Plans 2016 Link108. 05-01-16 Mounting Bitspower full cover block on the ITX mb. Link109. 07-01-16 Material for the back window panels arived. Link110. 17-01-16 working on the back window frames. Link111. 22-01-16 First window fitted in to the back windowframe. Link112. 23-01-16 Last window fitted in to the back windowframe. Link113. 24-01-2016 Hoera "the desk is one year old"and making endcaps for the windowframes. Link114. 13-02 Mounting frames for the acrylic windows. Link115. 15-02 First set hinges mounted on the window frame. Link116. 22-02 First windowframe painted\ and placed. Link117. 26-02 Last windowframe mounted. Link118. 29-02 First base for the bitspower double pomptop is ready. Link119. 03-03 Mounted the second set of bitspower Ultra 250 reservoirs. Link120. 09-03 Ledprofile under the bitspower Ultra 250 res. Link121. 15-03 Making pressure plates for the D5's with usb conn. Link122. 24-03 New psu-box for the 2 x psu's. Link123. 25-03 mounting psu's-box and large cover middle section. Link124. 28-03 Psu-box painted. Link125. 30-03 Measurements for the custom psu-cables. Link126. 8-4 Power diagram made for the Thermaltake psu. Link127. 27-04 First tryout with paracord as sleeving material. Link128. 28-04 Sleeving the 24 pin extension with paracord. Link129. 03-05 24 pin extension cables finished. Link130. 17-02-2017 I am back on track and glaspanel is on the desk Link131. 17-02-17 Making cablecombs for the build Link132. 03-04-17 glaspanel removed to be able to work on the desk Link133. 03-04-17 got the feeling again with the making of new extensions cables Link134. 07-04-17 New cablecombs for the 6+8 pci express cables. Link135. 17-04-17 Making Cable Comb Mounts Link136. 18-04-2017 Closed Cable Comb Wallmount Link137. 19-04-2017 5mm Cable Combs for the 24 pins wires. Link138. 20-04-2017 5mm Cable Combs Polished. Link139. 22-04-2017 Mall made for placing the mounts. Link140. 22-04-2017 First few mounts placed in pedestel. Link141. 23-04-2017 Pedestel main powercables in and windows made. Link142. 24-04-2017 24 pins extension cables finished. Link143. 25-04-2017 New 4mm Cable Comb for my GTX cards Extension Cable. Link144. 27-04-2017 Custom pci-express extension cable finished. Link145. 29-04-2017 Finished the extension cables for the titans. Link146. 30-04-2017 Extra grommetholes and making my own casebadge. Link147. 05-05-2017 First parts for the 16mm tubing standard. Link148. 09-05-2017 First prototype standard for 16mm tubing. Link149. 12-05-2017 Prototype version 3 is oke Link150. 13-05-2017 Made the base for the standard. Link151. 14-05-2017 Happy Mothersday The parts are almost finished. Link152. SITRAP and new Bitspower 750 intel block. Link153. 20-05-2017 New 12mm standard and pci-express Intel 750 installed. Link154. 25-05-2017 prototype reservoir standard made. Link155. 26-05-2017 new design reservoir standard. Link156. 28-05-2017 Finished last parts for bitspower z-multi reservoirs. Link157. 29-05-2017 Reservoir mounts polished. Link158. 08-06-2017 Finaly 16mm hardtubing in the pedestel. Link159. 11-06-2017 Mountingplate for the drainage fillport in the pedestel. Link160. 08-12-2018 Modification insertpanel


----------



## TATH

1e parts order:

From Caselabs orderd 06-01-2015 parts arived 13-01-2015

2 x 120.4 (480) Side Radiator Mount - TH10(A) MH10 and Pedestal (Color: Black
2 x Motherboard Standoff kit (Pkg of 10)
2 x USB 3.0 Retrofit Kit - Double Wide MAGNUM and Merlin Cases (Color: Black
2 x Reset switch and fully sleeved cable (switch: 30'' length
2 x Power switch and fully sleeved cable (switch: 30'' length
2 x MAGNUM XL-ATX Motherboard Tray Color: Black
1 x MAGNUM XL-ATX Motherboard Tray Parts back panel, Color: Black
2 x MAGNUM XL-ATX Motherboard Tray Parts IO-panel and backplate, Color: Black
2 x Pedestal Side Covers (Pedestal Type: TH10(A) / MH10 ($39.95), 1 Color: Black


----------



## vaporizer

subbed. i love desk builds. be sure to visit the "Scratch Build Club" if you need any dimensions or just want to say hi.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> subbed. i love desk builds. be sure to visit the "Scratch Build Club" if you need any dimensions or just want to say hi.


I will thanks for the tip.


----------



## morencyam

I really like the drawings. I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I really like the drawings. I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


New revision of the desk i wil post it this evening.


----------



## TATH

For the desk i want to use my two pedestels that where miunted under "Hill 7.9" . From today "Hill 7.9" is no longer at least not the way it was.

Caselabs TH-10 stored until the desk is finished.



The new parts for the desk.
Got mail that fedex deliver my new parts tuesday "so lets wait and see".
Hope to work to restore the second pedestel for my new build.



Yes this desk have to move 90 degree to the left. So there is still much to do for me clearing the area.



Thats all folks.


----------



## TATH

Today i start with the build of the deskbuild "Lost".

First i had to explain to my friends "what the h.... i am doing" are you cra..... piep" .

Yes i must be a little. But nothing lost whe go on and build this great desk.

First start today was going shopping at a local building store.
A old men was just making his way to have lunch. After seeing my drawing with all the panels on it he said "well it sems that lunch have to wait". That what i call Service.

After a while he asked me can you help me with the marking on the machine i cant read it no more. O oh








The piles of plates are cut and ready for transport.
"Do you have a family card the men said". Yes at home. Wel i will not charge the sawing for you.














"Thank you".

I came home and put the panels quick upstairs and went back to work. "lunchtime was over".











8 a clock "i need to build the first block". But first checking out the measurements. Ye oke.



The man couth only cut straight lines so i have to do the last piece at home.



pedestel size piece saw out.



check check



placing markings for the countersink holes. using the panels as guiding.



After a while the i finished the first drawer. Al panels glued with puleurethan glue and hold together with m4 x 30 countersink screws.



Have to see if it fits. "left\ inner side of the pedestel".



Front.



Right side.



Much work still to be don on this piece:

- filling the screw holes.
- sanding;
- painting
- putting the caster under the block.

But i am pleased with the result. It took me a while to figger out how to put it together but now i now.

Tommorow i wil try to make the other one.

Expecting thursday my parts from caselabs.


----------



## dirty elf

desk build are awesome! s(_)bbed!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> desk build are awesome! s(_)bbed!


I think it is.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> desk build are awesome! s(_)bbed!


Agreed!


----------



## TATH

Came home early today to make my second block.

I finished the second block that i am going to mount under the pedestel.
It takes about 1,5 hour to make. I leave it now to dry and hope to start with filling the drill holes and painting at the end of the week.

The two block next to each other. Not bad. The are 4mm smaller on each side because i want to mount a acrylic panel on it.



I am using the previous setup in the pedestel with the bitspower black sparkle connectors. "Great stuff".



I am going to put the blocks on casters.



4 casters on each block. The casters can have 40 kg each one. 4 with brakes on it.


----------



## TATH

Today i had to do two things:

- mounting the casters;
- moving my desk to make room for the deskbuild.

Both jobs don.









Casters under the desk. Like i mention it befor capacity of one caster is 40 kg. So with 8 it is easy to move forward if i need to work on the back side.
Also talkt with my college about the filler i need for the drill holes. He advice me to take a 2k filler and to be certain that i paint the edges good with a primer els the filler wil pushed out. Oke i get it "hope it works".











I moved my workdesk to the left because i need the space for my deskbuild. The board above the blocks is 2 meter. So i have 30 cm left for the sides.



Yes desk still have to move 1 meter to the back but i am happy i manage this. Had to move all the stuff out before i had enough room to turn the bureau "empty".



Workspace "yes you Always need more of it".











Forgot to mention i had to make a modification in the height of the desk it self because i did not realize that i needed more space for my legs under the desk.
So the height is now 23 cm instead of 25 cm. Tommorow i wil change the drawing in the buildlog to show you.

More tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Yesterday i found out if i make the desk out of mdf 18mm i had to change the dimensions because of the space i needed for my legs.

Lucky i had a phonecall with my surplier of the aluminum and i am going for 2mm aluminium. Hope to order the material this week.

I changed the drawing a little.

In the list you see the changes in red.


----------



## nismoskyline

subbed


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> subbed


Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## seross69

Also Sub!!!

I think you will be a lot happier with aluminum as it is lighter, the whole desk can act as a heat sink, and it will last longer. Just need panels, angle and square bar. Cut to size and screw together or take and have it welded..

the bad thing with aluminum is that is is a little harder to work with and does not have the fault tolerance that MDF has.

MDF is great as long as you don't get it damp and it is heavy!!

If you want or need anymore Rads I would get either the EK-CoolStream WE 540 Radiator (Triple) or the Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple with these you can do a lot of cooling and have the fans be silent.

Just MHO!!









Great idea!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Also Sub!!!
> 
> I think you will be a lot happier with aluminum as it is lighter, the whole desk can act as a heat sink, and it will last longer. Just need panels, angle and square bar. Cut to size and screw together or take and have it welded..
> 
> the bad thing with aluminum is that is is a little harder to work with and does not have the fault tolerance that MDF has.
> 
> MDF is great as long as you don't get it damp and it is heavy!!
> 
> If you want or need anymore Rads I would get either the EK-CoolStream WE 540 Radiator (Triple) or the Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple with these you can do a lot of cooling and have the fans be silent.
> 
> Just MHO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!!!


Ha ha Scott. "dont look any more in your glass ball" , I need more pocket money









Yes you are right Aluminium is better. Mayby i forgot to mention there are going to be 6 radiators in the desk " 4 x 480 RX from XSPC and 2 x 560 Alphacool Nexxos UT 60". I think these will do the job.
If you build the desk in MDf it is almost 5 times cheaper and faster to build. But i already placed the order for aluminium material for the desk it self.

Now i have to wait when the are going to bent and cut the plates\ profiles and deliver of cours.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ha ha Scott. "dont look any more in your glass ball" , I need more pocket money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right Aluminium is better. Mayby i forgot to mention there are going to be 6 radiators in the desk " 4 x 480 RX from XSPC and 2 x 560 Alphacool Nexxos UT 60". I think these will do the job.
> If you build the desk in MDf it is almost 5 times cheaper and faster to build. But i already placed the order for aluminium material for the desk it self.
> 
> Now i have to wait when the are going to bent and cut the plates\ profiles and deliver of cours.


top of the desk should be clear plexi so everything can be seen!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> top of the desk should be clear plexi so everything can be seen!!!


For de builds the use "armored\ hardend glass".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> For de builds the use "armored\ hardend glass".


Or bullet proof plexiglass


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Or bullet proof plexiglass


Ha ha i dont think someone want to shoot my desk.

http://www.glaskoning.nl/enkel-glas/gehard

Diamantglass 8 mm extra bright hardend 2000 x 700.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ha ha i dont think someone want to shoot my desk.
> 
> http://www.glaskoning.nl/enkel-glas/gehard
> 
> Diamantglass 8 mm extra bright hardend 2000 x 700.


Getting dangerous in Europe so you could always hide in or behind desk!!


----------



## TATH

Workt on my deskbuild today in the afternoon.

Just finish working on them.

Here i just finish mounting the caselabs frames for the RXPC 480's.
Had to change flow because the units are not above each other and blowing one direction.
If i dont change the flow direction one side of my legs are getting cold because of the airflow.
I changed it.

I also removed the bottom plate because i lower the pedestel with 2mm and now the pedestel is in line with the back of the block.
Pedestel is lined out with the block and secured with 2 screws to the block below.



There still was som fluid in the radiators left so had the opening of the radiator pointed to the top.



First made power cables. Hope to keep them intact and i kan put them back when installing it all back again.



Finished more tommorow.



Planning for tommorow:

- sanding the surface;
- putting primer on the blocks.

I need to ad the primer before i can fill up the screws holes of the blocks with a 2K filler. If i dont primer first the filler will be pushed out the screw holes.



Thats all for today.


----------



## TATH

Made a few changes in the drawing for the layout.



What i changed are:

- putting in a few air release figures in the back of the case (have to make a mall for that later).
- draw in a few more bays in the front.

And a small update: Getting my aluminum parts tommorow. OOOOOOO Yes


----------



## TATH

Just finished with putting the blocks in the primer. Not that it is finished "dont have enough primer"









Yes 250ml is not much i know. So i try to work on further tommorow.

One picture. "it is not the end coler that is going to be RAL 9005 matt black. And the paint is on a waterbase so i can do it upstairs.











That all for today


----------



## TATH

This morning a truck delivered the alluminium parts for my desk build. I was lucky that all the parts fit in to my car "mazda 5".

The two blocks are painted again (primer). When it is dry enough i have to:

- sand it;
- put 2k filler in the drill holes;
- wait to hardend out;
- sand again;
- and putting a top coat on "matt black". I use a waterbased paint.

No fancy pictures but it belongs to the progress part of the build.

Big aluminium plate at the back wall. 2000 x 900 x 2mm thick.
Further more pre bend z-shape "with straight leg" above the pile.
In the middle you see two pre bend u-shape covers for the middle section.

And in the still closed package are a few black coated aluminium panels.

So i guess enough to do this week.



The blocks are in the primer for the second time.



Yes i agree it is a mess. "Need more room"


----------



## TATH

Need to build.

Parts piling up.
Befor i can work on the desk it self i have to finish the parts below it. Blocks are painted two times with primer and ready for the filler and the first layer of matt black paint.

My college advice me to use a 2k filler for the screw holes. So i follow his advice.








Only 3mm at one time. So that means i need to do the job two times and led it dry in the mean time.



I only mixx a stripe of the two parts. I notice that after mixing the two components together you have to work fast.
This stuf is new for me but it seems to be a good sand strong filler.



Because the sides are filled up with the filler i only can paint the other sides. For this job i also use waterbased paint. This type is also new for me.
I think i have to do the job a few times before i have a smooth surface.

So i hope to finish the filler job tommorow evening.

Because it is evening and i dont have much room to make pictures i end up with this picture.


----------



## M11C

wait, what?

no leg space? my guess is that you'll rather want to use your laptop, than that computer xD


----------



## TATH

There is going to be enough legspace. Take a look at the drawing at the first page.


----------



## s3tfree

amazing as always. love your work I'm in!


----------



## M11C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> There is going to be enough legspace. Take a look at the drawing at the first page.


i don't see it, but impressive list of hardware, none the less.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3tfree*
> 
> amazing as always. love your work I'm in!


Thank you.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> i don't see it, but impressive list of hardware, none the less.


Thank you, double click on the second drawing and you see the dimensions.


----------



## M11C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Thank you, double click on the second drawing and you see the dimensions.


ah, a computer on each site, makes sense, and looks quite nice too









and with water cooling i think it's gonna be the bomb


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> ah, a computer on each site, makes sense, and looks quite nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with water cooling i think it's gonna be the bomb


Thank you.

I have lookt at a few buildlog of desks. So i got the idee of two systems in one desk. I like the thought of one server and one gaming site.

Much of the fabrik made desk are verry nice . But the customer always want something els. And so do i.

I am not a pro. But i try to do the best.

Came home this evening and workt a little on the blocks.

Second layer of paint gone on and in the block. I have to paint al the sides.
I already mention it is a waterbased paint so it drys verry fast.
The sides i have to do tommorow because i had to put extra filler in the screw holes on the sides and that have to dry out before i can sand and paint it.



I also gave the second block a 2e layer of paint.



A builder always want to see progress. So i just went back upstairs again if the paint was dry enough to make a few pictures with the pedestel on it. And it was. I still need to make a side hole to be able to connect and disconnect the tubbing from the back of the pedestel to the desk if needed.

Yes already looking good. Now i get the feeling of progress.



I paint al the side of the block also the back.



First impression of the layer of paint on the bottom of the pedestel. Not bad i think. Have to see it when ithe desk is on top of it.



So this is it for today.


----------



## TATH

The blocks are dry and ready for the 4e layer of paint.

In the mean time i placed 2 wooden standards to put on the bottom plate for the desk.. At the back it bend tru but that is just temporarily.
It wil change when i put in the press nuts and connect the profiles with the 3 mm countersink screws.

To get a idee how it is going to look i placed the bottom plate on the standard and placed one of the front on the edge of the plate.
This is also the way i am going to work to make the desk. The side profiles i place under the plate and then i drill tru both parts then i hammer in on top the press nutt and mount the profile with a 3mm countersink screw on the inside.

You might think you are going to see this all "you wont because i am going to place in a few insert plates" . The insertplates are for mounting parts on and to use as a place to put the cables under. Now i mention this i think i go quick to the shop to get the tubes for the standoffs.



The profiles i got are to long but that is the way i work always to big then it is time for the file.





I placed in the middle section the u-shape plate on the plate and placed on of the bitspower reservoirs for my other build "black dragon" on the plate to see how much room i have left to put in the connectors. Yes even with the second plate and the standoffs between it i s till be able to place the bitspower connectors on top of the reservoir .





So this is how i going to do it. Back to the build i think.


----------



## M11C

when you have that much space in the wooden boxes, why not get a real industrial radiator and water tank?









could also look cool if you also made it steam punk themed =)


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> when you have that much space in the wooden boxes, why not get a real industrial radiator and water tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could also look cool if you also made it steam punk themed =)


I think 4 x 480 and 2 x 560 is enough!!!









The space in the wooden boxen is might is it to put a drawer in. It is actualy only for supporting the pedestel above and the desk.


----------



## M11C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I think 4 x 480 and 2 x 560 is enough!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The space in the wooden boxen is might is it to put a drawer in. It is actualy only for supporting the pedestel above and the desk.


yeah, but a single massive one would be more badass









so why not put all the cooling in the wooden boxes, and keep the PC case clean?


----------



## morencyam

I still want to build a another desk using four these radiators as the legs


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I still want to build a another desk using four these radiators as the legs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I still want to build a another desk using four these radiators as the legs


What brand radiator is it. Aquacomputer









Yes just seen them nice big. much cooling.


----------



## morencyam

Yes sir. Aquacomputer Airplex GIGANT 3360


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Yes sir. Aquacomputer Airplex GIGANT 3360


I was looking at the height of these massive radiators 960 mm. If you use heas legs you need a ladder to sit atyour desk. 96 cm just for legs is too high.

Google fore measurements for a desk there you find the minimum and maximum size for a desk.

The only way to make these Giants to take part n your desk is besideyour desk.


----------



## morencyam

It could be one of those fancy standing desks lol

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21254/ex-wat-272/Aquacomputer_Airplex_GIGANT_1680_External_Radiator_-_Aluminum_Fins_33301.html?tl=g30c95s667
These would probably work beter


----------



## TATH

I was a long day today. Just finished working on the desk.

I filed the edges in a 45 degree angle. To make it work i use a small piece aluminium strip and cut a small edge of the protection film.
Now i can see how much i have to fil of.



More work at the corner pieces.



I use also a mall to see how fare i have to push the panel outwards.
And off cours to see if the angles are oke.



Also easy to mark a angle.



The idee was to mount the sides with press nuts. But afterwards i am not so happy with them.
It seems that not all the treads inside the nuts are oke.
But tommorow i will solve that problem.





Almost tree side panels finished (cut , filed and mounted).



Hope to finish the sides tommorow.


----------



## morencyam

Nice bends. Are those press-in threaded inserts? Nice touch. Better choice than rivets IMO


----------



## TATH

Last side panel is in.

This is how i started this morning. I finished the dimensions of the backpanels.



The last panel took me 1,5 hours with filing and measuring. The result is this "sharp edges".
But i will ad som support angles on the inside.





The inside panel is not mounted yet because i first have to build in the mid section.



I put in the testbench to see how much space i have left for mounting the bitspower connectors.
Enough space left i think.



I removed the wooden support frames and put the pedestels under the desk to see how it looks.



At the left you see the top of my other desk it is the same height.



Thats all for today folks.


----------



## TATH

Did i say it was my last update from today!









Well it was my intetntion to stop early today.
But when a picture from a deskmod showed up i was completly awake again.

Yes desk fever thats what it is.









What did i do:

- i mounted the inside panel at the back;
- made a few corner pieces and mounted the corners in the front.

During the build my mind flote away with the thought of making a inside angle piece to solf the "look into the led issue".

I hope my idee about the way mounting the leds will pay off. "Its just a thought and i dont know if it work". Whe have to wait until the desk is painted.

Now a few pictures.

Yes sorry it is already late "forgot the light".

I think trhe next thing is the mounting of the middle section.



What do you think will this work!.



I think now you dont look in to the leds.



Well there is more tommorow.


----------



## vaporizer

looks like it is starting to take shape. looking great so far. i am looking forward to more updates.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> looks like it is starting to take shape. looking great so far. i am looking forward to more updates.


Thanks


----------



## TATH

So it was back to the build this evening.

The plan was to work on the mid section. So i did. I cut of on each side a few centimeter to make it the right size.

I put the desk on it side to draw the lines for the parts that i have to cut out. Looking at the bottom i thought "i need to reinforce the bottom before i make the cut. So i did i placed the lines for the cut out and beside it i placed a 3 cm strip and jankt a few rivids in it from the inside of the desk.

Yes that means that i changed out the 3mm screws for rivids. You wont see them on the inside because the will be insert plates on top of it.

It begin to look like fort knocks.

Still happy with it and glad i made som little progress.

More tommorow.

O ye forgot to mention "i got the building inspector drop by" had to stop right away. "Why" because it is already 22:30 and the neighbours kids are sleeping. Just forgot the time. "I need more time"









So i ad a 3mm strip and .... a few rivids in it. The bottom of the rivids a just a tiny bigger then the press nuts "so dont complain".











For my friends with bad eyes i got a close up.











Right side finished tommorow the other side.



Thats al for today "ned time 23:22 over here.


----------



## TATH

Ha forgot to mention.

Made a few orders for the build.

I orderd 2 x Black Ice Nemesis 560 rads for in the desk and 8 x Noiseblocker 140mm fans PK-3.
And i also orderd 2 Phobya 560 fan grills "honey".
Ans a bunch of grommets for in the insert plates.

So i spent al of my pocket money for the next............


----------



## morencyam

Good lord that thing is massive. And I thought my desk was big lol


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Good lord that thing is massive. And I thought my desk was big lol


Well you know how it is "you start small and you end biiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggg".


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Well you know how it is "you start small and you end biiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggg".


I hear that. My desk was originally meant to be just a scratch built cube case, but halfway through I changed plans and went much bigger lol I'm glad I did though. It suit my wants/needs better than a regular case


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I hear that. My desk was originally meant to be just a scratch built cube case, but halfway through I changed plans and went much bigger lol I'm glad I did though. It suit my wants/needs better than a regular case


Hi, I always had a big desk to work on. Now that i moved upstairs and having the room to place it i build it to my needs.
Two systems ( one gaming site and one server site). The server site wil partual change out my 8 TB NAS downstairs.

I agree it is massive. Looking at other desk build i thought "dont like tiny spaces where you dont can work in.
So thats why i have the 4 x XSPC RX 480 below the desk in two pedestels. With the 2 x black ice it is more then enough to cool my systems and my beer "joking).

One other thing it seems with the fabric desks you have to choose where to put your stuf. Then the desk is quick to small.

Also thingking to launch a mode site. So i have big plans as we may say.

Next year i am 56 and forced to work two days instead of 4 in one week (firebrigade). Got more spare time for my hobby i guess.


----------



## TATH

Yes progress,

Took a half day of from work.
After 5 hours the middle part is in the desk.

The tricky part of the work on the desk.
After measuring the middle part a few times i draw a few lines on the back of the desk.
All lines are on the back and again i remeasured the lines.
Finaly jigsaw in my hand "no way back" . inch by inch i carefully cut the plate out the back of the desk.
Pffff this job is don.



At the point where the inside plate is i did not cut out the hole part. So there is work left for the file.



After mounting a few support angles to the middle plate i put the part in the desk.
Moving it to the right and to the left to adjust it. Yes it is in the right place.
Feeling with my fingers on the edges at the bottom. "yes u-shape plate inside the desk" .



I can jump so happy i am that this part is finished. Still need to finish the edges but that is a easy job.



FIrst i want to make a picture to see how much the desk is becom a desk.








But i need to clean up the mess first. My workroom looks like a metal workshop.

Yes thats my baby "pedestel under the desk.



Now i think of it was better to keep the film on because i need to measure out the standoffs for the top panel. Well i use a pencil to mark drill hole positions.



Yes crap picture "little bit to dark" i am going to change it right away

Here is the better one.



Ill be back.


----------



## seross69

Looking good


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Looking good


Thanks Scott.


----------



## AngryMarine

Great work so far TATH, looks amazing. I can't wait to see how it pans out. I have a ridiculous amount of ideas running through my head now on my custom desk I built a couple years ago. It didn't have built in PC capabilities but now I'm really tempted......

-joe


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Great work so far TATH, looks amazing. I can't wait to see how it pans out. I have a ridiculous amount of ideas running through my head now on my custom desk I built a couple years ago. It didn't have built in PC capabilities but now I'm really tempted......
> 
> -joe




Thanks Joe,

bussy bussy,
More and more parts ariving. Need to gear up to stay ahead of the packages.








Esterday evening i have been working on the edges and played a bit with the setup.

It all cost much of my precious time. So your the first to see the new layout.

Because i am planning a server on the right side i replaced the waterblocks to the right side.



Today my two 560 wil arive.

I placed a 2mm insert panel on a 5mm block to see how much space i have left to mount the res and pomps. Ahum 11 cm.
I think i need to do a modification and place the insert panel under the desk in a slope angle. This way the panel does the same work as a cover for my cables. from the pomps and reserervoirs. I also got 2 Phoby fangrills for the back.



Dont know if a have time during the day to work on my rig but i am back this evening. More edges to work on.


----------



## TATH

More work on the desk.

Beside the 4 x 480 i am going to place two 560'sin the desk. Package arived today.
Tommorow i hop to make a mall for the cutout.



In the middle was a angle piece pointed upwards. i changed that one for a downward looking angle piece.



Making a insertpanel for my serverside. The size is now oke. After looking at the Caselabs tray i thought " let intergrate the tray in the panel instead of on top of it. So whe need to take over the measurements for the cutout.



No way back cut made.



In drild the ricvids out of the backplate "i dont need that any more".
Under the plate is a angle piece "height 25mm"it is just a few mm to low. So i think i change that to 40 mm.
Have to check it with a motherboard on the tray and the gpu's on it.



More tommorow.


----------



## vaporizer

i love the daily progress. i am getting excited every time i visit this thread. keep up the great work.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i love the daily progress. i am getting excited every time i visit this thread. keep up the great work.


Thank you







"so do i".


----------



## seross69

Me also!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Me also!!


Dont drip water om my log


----------



## TATH

Being buzzy with placing pictures in the right folders on the right disk.

I updated the index on this buildlog and started with measuring up the fangrills from phobya for my new Black ICE Nemesis 560 GTS. And guess what! The holes in the fangrill dont match with the radiator holes.







So i need to get a few new fan grills.

Also installed a new student version of Inventor 2015 ( just been to a drawing cours).

Doorbell went of. Who can that be.

Package from Taiwan. What is in it.

four new cooling blocks for my hdd's on the server side.

Yes i love them "thick acrylic top"that wil light up the desk.









_Bitspower HD-S350 \ BP-HDS350AC-CL_

Front view with the protection film still on it.



Front view "led hole".



Side view.



Block with (spare) hdd under it.


----------



## AngryMarine

Those blocks are beautiful. I didn't even know Bitpower made them.. now I'm tempted...... Very nice build so far. I love the flexibility of a custom built desk/design. So rich and full of new and interesting ideas.

-joe


----------



## M11C

pretty blocks, too bad they're thicker than the drive itself, and that it's not a "sandwich", double the efficiency


----------



## TATH

Yes i am back,

It is like a virus "need to build". Today i did not had to much time because my daughter wanted to lend my car and it was still full of empty boxes from the packages that i got last week. So from patrol station to the carwash to the comunity dump.

After one hour i am back home and ready to build.

Yesterday i notice that i might raise the insertpanel with one cm. Today i was in the local building shop looking at a few angles 30 x 30 x 2mm. I thought "na mayby i still have 4 cm long bolts at the back". So i went back empty handed.

Yes i think thos 25 bolts wil be enough. I hope it is the right height for my mb.



bolts in and insertplate in. Ahum nod bad 4 cm room for my cabels.



Moterbord tray in. "Yes it fits".



Lets see if the height above my gpu are enough. I quick grabt a mb and a gpu that was standing in a box beside the desk. 6 cm above the gpu "enough i think". So that means that 4 cm space below the mb is oke too.



I want to finish the two insertplates this afternoon so it is back to the other plate. Because i already made one i think i do this job quicker then the first one.

Taking over the dimensions of the try to the panel and cut out the piece with the jigsaw.



Because i have to press the tray in meaning that i have a todo more filing before it fits smooth.



Now that it fitsis is time to use som sandpaper K280. I only want flat surfaces and i dont want to cut my self.



After a while the second pinsertplate with the motherboard tray is also in the desk.
Still one more thing to do before i stop (dinner time). And that is marking the cuts at the back of the tray on the back panel.
Big job but that is for tommorow.

Now lest get som desk fever



"O yes smell it its a desk build"











Can not get enough of it !! "me too i want more".



Fits perfect but still more work left befor i can install the parts.



Thats all for today folks. "Hope you enjoy yourself with my update".


----------



## AngryMarine

That a good amount of work and it looks amazing! I love how you planned it out. This desk is something I would LOVE to have. This is pure boss. Almost looks surgical right now with the plain aluminum. Just a super clean look to it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> That a good amount of work and it looks amazing! I love how you planned it out. This desk is something I would LOVE to have. This is pure boss. Almost looks surgical right now with the plain aluminum. Just a super clean look to it.


Well the result i thank to the way i work. With great patience.
the color will change i will paint it matt black. For the blocks under my pedestels i used a waterbased paint. If posible i want to use the same for the desk.
I think that i do a few tests befor i go ahead.

When i build i always try to plan ahead. "if then". Always a plan "B",

Hope to make a few cuts today.


----------



## seross69

Henry I would consider leaving the desk the color it is I think this would look great. The blocks under the pedestal being black will make it look better to me!!!

I think the shinny Aluminium with plexi or clear on top would look awesome.

I don't think water based paint will work for Aluminium..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Henry I would consider leaving the desk the color it is I think this would look great. The blocks under the pedestal being black will make it look better to me!!!
> 
> I think the shinny Aluminium with plexi or clear on top would look awesome.
> 
> I don't think water based paint will work for Aluminium..


Hi Scott, A little man in my head saying "Mat Black" Like the rest of the desk.









About the paint you are right i guess. But still looking for a whaterbased 2K primer without solvent (because i need to do it inside upstairs).

So more research on the paint.


----------



## TATH

Lazy sunday,

Came from my bed on 10:30 had a few croissants and 2 cups coffee. Yes i am ready to roll.
It is now 18:17 and i am just finished cleaning up the mess i made around my build.

I almost finished the inside panel. Need to soften the edges and make two more grommet holes in beside the motherboard tray the the panel can be sanded and go back in the desk.

Pictures yes whe have a few.

I put tape behind the tra and markt the inner lines of the tray to the back panel.
The z-shape panel makes it easier to cut a piece out because it is stronger.
This hole i finished so on to the next one.



I also needed to make som holes for the grommets in the lower part of the desk. Wgy 5 holes. Wel it is easier to pick a hole wich is close by. I first measure up the dimensions of the grommet and made a cutting mall.
This works the best for me.



To get the holes in to the panel takes more time then the big holes for the tray.



Second hole for the grommets is in. Still 3 more. I want to finish it today.



All the holes (except the two round ones) are in. Yes i am pleased that i made som progress.
I see that i show the back of the panel not the front.



Close up.


And more tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Finished working just a few minutes ago.

What did i do:

- checkt the grommet holes (file and sanded the);
- build in the two panels of the motherboard tra;
- made the 4 holes for the round grommet (and finished one). Think i need a new drill.

I just placed the panel back in so i can clean up the mess i made. "always clean up after work".

Saticfied but tired









Tes this one past the quality check.
It always take a few minutes to finish all this way.



Larg panel back in to the case so i can drill the holes for the back panel from the mb.
I only drild tree holes and secured the mb-panel then i took the big panel out and drild the rest of the holes outside the desk. This way i can reach the bottom holes better.



The holes for the grommets "in line" waiting for the grommets. The have to waith until the panel is painted.



Both mb-panels are in now "just hold with tiny 3mm screws "hand tide" until the long panel is painted the i put a few rivids in.



Because the plate drill only goos till 20mm i have to file the rest. Finished one round hole and do the rest tommorow.



So that is it for today.

Further workt out the paint system "alugrund primer special for aluminium" and the top layer matt black.

And i made a drill mall for the 560 radiator at the back. Need to get a punch device for the 4mm screw holes in the mall.

More tommorow.


----------



## ekolog66

Henry you are crazy


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekolog66*
> 
> Henry you are crazy


Hi Losebi "dont tell my wife"


----------



## TATH

Been a long day today.

Had to go for medical test for the firebrigade. Past for all. So i guess i can stay one year longer at the firebrigade. Meaning more overtime and more parts for the build.

Back to the build.

Got my paint for the desk:
- black primer;
- black topcoat RAL 9005 matt black.

But before i can put paint on the desk i have to finish more holes:

- for the power switches;
- for the usb 3 ports;
- side fans;
- back 560 fan holes;
- fillports in to the bottom;
- extra holes (grommets in the insert plates.

So lets make a start with the 560 fan holes.

The battery packs of my dremel are almost empty so i can just di a little. But tommrow is modding day.

I started with making a cutting mall. I made a drawing in 2 parts and laminate the two parts together.
Off course i checked the measurements afterwards.
I kept a offset of 10 from the left side.

I placed the maal against the top edge of the desk.



I used a few clamps to keep the mall in place. Now i can use a sharp stanley knife to pull som lines into the aluminium using the edges of the mall as a reference.



Yes not bad. Now it is time to drill the fanmount holes. First i used 2 mm dril. After a check i am the are all oke and i now can use a bigger drill.



I just had a little bit power in the battery pack enough to do this. The second horizontal line is already tru the back . Not bad.
I now a jigsaw is faster but i want smooth edges and no humping of the jigsaw in to the plate.

So the rest you see tommorow.


----------



## M11C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Been a long day today.
> 
> Had to go for medical test for the firebrigade. Past for all. So i guess i can stay one year longer at the firebrigade. Meaning more overtime and more parts for the build.
> 
> Back to the build.
> 
> Got my paint for the desk:
> - black primer;
> - black topcoat RAL 9005 matt black.
> 
> But before i can put paint on the desk i have to finish more holes:
> 
> - for the power switches;
> - for the usb 3 ports;
> - side fans;
> - back 560 fan holes;
> - fillports in to the bottom;
> - extra holes (grommets in the insert plates.
> 
> So lets make a start with the 560 fan holes.
> 
> The battery packs of my dremel are almost empty so i can just di a little. But tommrow is modding day.
> 
> I started with making a cutting mall. I made a drawing in 2 parts and laminate the two parts together.
> Off course i checked the measurements afterwards.
> I kept a offset of 10 from the left side.
> 
> I placed the maal against the top edge of the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> I used a few clamps to keep the mall in place. Now i can use a sharp stanley knife to pull som lines into the aluminium using the edges of the mall as a reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes not bad. Now it is time to drill the fanmount holes. First i used 2 mm dril. After a check i am the are all oke and i now can use a bigger drill.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a little bit power in the battery pack enough to do this. The second horizontal line is already tru the back . Not bad.
> I now a jigsaw is faster but i want smooth edges and no humping of the jigsaw in to the plate.
> 
> So the rest you see tommorow.


nice, i'm about to watercool my new 6gb vram card, and add another quad rad.


----------



## TATH

Today i did not had the time to build but i orderd som parts for the server part in the desk.

Asus Z97i Plus



Overview



And one



Still need more parts but the chest is temp. EMPTY

















Ill be back tommorow


----------



## TATH

Almost finished the holes for the 560 radiators at the back.

And package arived today.









For the cutting job i used the two dremels. "why 2 dremels" wel i burnt one during the cutting the left one the olde 3000 serie got to hot. I think i need better tools to work on the 2mm thick plating.



But i am almost finished the second hole for the 560 rad.

O ye i like the look "the progress". It is not a quick job you just do in minutes.



Al the parts are laying loos in the desk until the paintjob is finished. Until then i work my way tru the desk making parts fit.



What i did not no for sure that the motherboard whoot fit on the tray beacause it is a ATX tray. Now i now that a ATX tray can house a itx board too. Still learning.









I now have a bether picture of the space at the left side of the motherboard where i vcan place on\ two acrylic hdd holders for my new hdd disks. I want to place them in a slope position with the bistpower blocks on them.



The new Asus Z97i Plus and the i7- 4770K. Stil need to search for a collong block for the cpu, and a ram kit for the board.



More tommorow.


----------



## TATH

The more i work on my desk the more i like it.

Alwaye's have starting proplems because i need to search for tools. Walking from on end of the desk to the other side.









Came home early because a program did not workt properly and after 3,4 times i thought "i take a few hours of.

So i came home early.
What did i do:

- replaced the left back angle piece for one inside the desk;
- made a few more grommet holes in the back of the desk;
- sanded the cable compartment floor;
- placed the long plate back in the desk and mounted it with rivids.
- cleant up the mess to show a few pictures wat look like a desk.











You just see in the right a grommet hole. I thought if you using a system on the right why just one cable out hole in the middle of the desk. So in case i want to use it it is already there.











To tired for more comment but ill be back soon.


----------



## ekolog66

Henry its my new setup,next step caselabs th10 a+ pedestal


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekolog66*
> 
> Henry its my new setup,next step caselabs th10 a+ pedestal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He Losebi, Where is the TH-10 + pedestel. Forgot the pictures.


----------



## TATH

Back on the build.

Finished late this evening.

I wanted to finish the holes for the frontpanel.

What did i do this evening:

- sanded the server inside part;
- made a few support angles for under the insertpanel (still ± 2mm to heigh);
- measured out the place for the frontpanel and cut som holes;

I wanted to switch out the upstanding bolts under the insertpanel. So i made a few angle pieces. Yes still to heigh. Finish that tommorow.



Measuring out the place for the frontpanel.
Because i dont want to see the cable "when you place the panel vertical"i mount the panel horizontal. This way i keep the cables under the insertpanel.



Used a angle piece and a few 2mm plates to adjust the needed height.



O yes cant wait to see when the desk is painted.



close up.



On the inside i am going to make a support strip tommorow and secure it then.



Ill be back.


----------



## ekolog66

Henry great jobs !!! I wrote next step caselabs th10 a+ pedestal


----------



## lmarklar

Wow, impressive amount of work going on there! I can't believe you used a dremel to cut 1/16 aluminum!!!! You're NUTS man!!!! That is a very impressive feat.... I would have dug out a 4" grinder and a cut off wheel for sure









Really enjoying reading about your progress here, looking really nice man!

(On a side note... if you ever move, will that thing fit down the stairs???


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Wow, impressive amount of work going on there! I can't believe you used a dremel to cut 1/16 aluminum!!!! You're NUTS man!!!! That is a very impressive feat.... I would have dug out a 4" grinder and a cut off wheel for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoying reading about your progress here, looking really nice man!
> 
> (On a side note... if you ever move, will that thing fit down the stairs???


Thanks,

a grinder yes that is what i need dremel sm-20 had it in my hand bud then i got the new cutting wheel for my 8200 dremel. Thought that it whoot be a easy job but it is not.
When i got more .... i wil get the grinder. I try to work so percise as posible. It is friday my day of in the week. Hope to do the frontpanel for the left side and the testfitting of my asus iv black edition..

Ha ha moving down stairs. If needed i still can move it downstairs. Nut there is no need to. I am going to place the desk against the back wall with the two blocks under it. I can move the desk verry easy because there are 8 casters under it.

Hope you like the rest too.


----------



## TATH

What have i don this weekend beside soing not much:









- working on the drawing for the setup;
- placed the second frontpanel in the left side of the desk:
- sanded the middle part of the desk;
- workt on the front edges.

So i do spent a few hours on the build.

Because i am not putting in the insertpanel on the middle section i needed to modify a few things.

"Yes thes have to go" Lucky it is only a job that take som of my time.



Cahnged out about 20 nuts and updrild the holes for the pressnuts. It look much better this way.
I am planning to make a cover (slope) under the desk.





Yes i know "you only see the peek holes for the frontpanels.


Hope to do som more cutting work on the desk tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Yes i am back. Did not do much yesterday so today i need to make som progress.

Beside the holes i made today i got one extra "this morming my filling of my tooth dropt out" .









i call the dentist and got a woman on the phone "does it hurt she say"NO . Oke then you have to wait 4 weeks and then whe will help you.









That was of topic.

First two holes in. And i need to get a idee how it looks with the Aquero 6 pro in it.
Inmagine the hole desk in matt black "Jamie".



I made a paper cutting mall for the bay drives.
Taking over the measurement is much easier this way.



After the first two i thought "why just two bay drives"make 4 holes if you dont need them you can cover them. Better then cutting later.
So i made the two other holes. I was not happy afterwards with the distance between the upper and lower holes so i placed a 4 cm angle piece under the top of the desk and place the cutting mall against it. This way the upper baydrive holes move 4 cm downwards.



Think this is a better picture from the changes i made yesterday "changing out the nuts for pressnuts".



I was thinking to make a console to place the Aquero on top of the desk. Why! Wel i think you dont lean backwards to take a look at your aquero. You want to see it. The only way is to put it in fron of you . What do you think of it.

DO or DONT!











More tommorow then i want to finish the upper left baydrive hole and i move to the other side to make a few holes there.


----------



## seross69

Could always make a box for it and have it on top of desk and could move it some???


----------



## TATH

Wel i got som advise from the dutch forum.

With the aquasuite on your screen you dont need the Aquero in front of you.

The got a point with that.

The site was offline for a short time so i did not post my last update.
The are always small updates because the things i do cost much off my time.

So what hapent sinds the last update is that i orderd 6 Noiseblocker PL-PS 120mm fans for in the desk at the left and the right side.
For this i also made a cutting mall.
It cost me 2 evenings to saw the holes out. Just need to file one hole then the 6 fan holes are don too.

Like i mention i made a mall to help me to draw the lines for the fanholes on the side. I used a sharp screw to hammer a point on the places for the screws of the fans. This way the drill dont walk over the side when i start drilling.



Sawing out the holes took som time because the plating is 2mm thick and i want to avoid that the machine grab next to the fanholes.
After the saw job i used the file to smoothen the edges. At last i used sandpaper K400.
Now that thes holes are almost perfect i have to do the other 3 fan holes on the other side.



Also finished the baydrive holes at the right side.



At this picture you only see the last bay drive holes cut out. At the moment i still have to file the holes.



This evening i cut out the last 3 fan holes at the left. Need to file the last hole then these fanholes are finished too.

Hope to do more later this week.


----------



## patmat974

Impressive work.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I am not sure how I've missed! Your craftsmanship is second to none. Incredible metal work. One thing that bothers me with desk builds is how the top is too thick through the entire width, BUT you took care of that. This is where your attention to detail and metal work comes into play. You made the top thinner where your legs will be. And the fact that you did it with metal is even more impressive. Also, I'm impressed with how you took the CaseLabs pedestals and made them functional legs of the desk by building around them. Absolutely awesome work!

You sir, are a true custom builder. Great work! I'm excited to see the finished build as well as all future builds from you.

Once you're done, you'll have to enter it into the Mod of the Month!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patmat974*
> 
> Impressive work.


Thank you.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I am not sure how I've missed! Your craftsmanship is second to none. Incredible metal work. One thing that bothers me with desk builds is how the top is too thick through the entire width, BUT you took care of that. This is where your attention to detail and metal work comes into play. You made the top thinner where your legs will be. And the fact that you did it with metal is even more impressive. Also, I'm impressed with how you took the CaseLabs pedestals and made them functional legs of the desk by building around them. Absolutely awesome work!
> 
> You sir, are a true custom builder. Great work! I'm excited to see the finished build as well as all future builds from you.
> 
> Once you're done, you'll have to enter it into the Mod of the Month!


Got no words to thank you for the compliments.

I think this wil be one of my best builds.

As for the top there wil be a 3mm thick angle around the top. I need to trim the 3 cm edge at the front back to ± 1 cm this way the 4 cm angle piece wil be a cover to for the leds that wil be placed under it.
I know if i tell about my plans people get ofline because the want to see pictures and not much readingt.

Give me som more time and i will show it to you.

See you soon again on my log .


----------



## TATH

No fancy pictures yet.

Working my way around the fan holes.

Got my last 6 fans for the deskbuild today.

So in the deskbuild wil be:

- 32 x 120 mm Noiseblocker PL-PS fans in the two pedestels;
- 8 x 140 mm Noisblocker PK-3 fans in the desk;
- 6 x 120 mm Noiseblocker PL-PS in the desk.


----------



## TATH

Because it was my birthday yesterday i was band from the build for one day.









I hope to start again today with the build.

I have one small mod. for the desk.

First i choose the Asus Z97 i Plus for my server side. Then after i orderd the motherboard i was searching for a nice waterblock. "Couth not find one". Sudenly i ended up the bitspower page on acebook. And there i see the Asus Maximus VII Impact with the bitspower cooling block on it. So i end up ordering the new motherboard for my desk.

The new motherboard Asus Maximus VII Impact



And the waterblock for the board



quick a cup of coffee and then back upstairs to the build.


----------



## seross69

If it is your birthday you should be able to do what you want!!!! So they owe you a full day on the building!!! Hello from the future!!! In Australia working till April 6


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If it is your birthday you should be able to do what you want!!!! So they owe you a full day on the building!!! Hello from the future!!! In Australia working till April 6


Time going to fast. Yes i will let them pay for the damage of my planning.:

- new memorykit for the server motherboard or;
- new waterblock for the motherboard.

How is the weather in Australia "what is the name of the place you are in".

gr. Henry


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Time going to fast. Yes i will let them pay for the damage of my planning.:
> 
> - new memorykit for the server motherboard or;
> - new waterblock for the motherboard.
> 
> How is the weather in Australia "what is the name of the place you are in".
> 
> gr. Henry


Nice and warm and working out if broome


----------



## TATH

For this build and my "Black Dragon" build i want make a few bitspower logo's.

So now i have a few cutting malls. And it is time to be creative.

Time wil tell if it works out.


----------



## TATH

I just orderd (14-03-2015) the memory for the server board.

2 x 4GB DDR3-2800







Tech Specs
Fan Included Yes
Heat Spreader Platinum with DHX
Memory Configuration Dual Channel
Memory Series Dominator Platinum
Memory Type DDR3
Package Memory Format DIMM
Package Memory Pin 240
Performance Profile XMP
Memory Size 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB)
SPD Latency 9-9-9-24
SPD Speed 1333MHz
SPD Voltage 1.5V
Speed Rating PC3-22400 (2800MHz)
Tested Latency 12-14-14-36
Tested Speed 2800MHz
Tested Voltage 1.65V

I hope i have the right set. I got the specs from a test review from the Asus Maximus VII Impact. That was tested with a i-4770K (4.7 Ghz). Without watercooling the memory.

b.t.w. I want this kit watercooled.


----------



## TATH

I want to make a bitspower logo in acrylic with a aluminium cover.

For this i first need a mall.
Found a small one on the internet. Imported it in AutoCAD and made a new one.
Printed on 160 gramms paper and cut the logo out with a surgical blade.

Put tape on a plate and carf the parts away that i dont need.







Now it is time for the saw.


----------



## TATH

Bussy bussy .

Did not found the time to update my buildlog.

What hapend the last week:

- i cut out the bitspower logo "when i have a few minutes left i keep working on it".
- i orderd som special profiles for my leds
- send a e-mail to a powdercoater for a price;
- sen a e-mail for a price for extra 20 big grommets.

O yes pictures.

I cut out the logo out of a 2mm thick aluminium plate. Also cut out the clear acrylic circle plate that i put under it.





Made the last two drive holes in the desk "top left".



Workt a little on the fan holes to make the fans fit perfect.



With a special tool i made the io-panel screw holes alittle bigger befor i send the desk for powdercoating.



I put the desk on the pedestels so i can find out where i can place the psu the best way.
i intent to place them under the desk or in the block under the pedestels.



I placed the motherboard in to mark the places where i must make the grommet holes.



Thats all for today:thumb:


----------



## vaporizer

looks awesome so far. the amount of work you have put into this will keep me wanting more more more.


----------



## AngryMarine

Holy cow that logo cut out looks absolutely amazing. That's a great job you did on it and I'm very impressed. That must have taken a pretty long time. Did you do it by hand?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> looks awesome so far. the amount of work you have put into this will keep me wanting more more more.


ha ha you have too because there is still a lot of work altho it looks more and more like a desk.

Hope to finish the connection of the pedestels to the desk this week.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Holy cow that logo cut out looks absolutely amazing. That's a great job you did on it and I'm very impressed. That must have taken a pretty long time. Did you do it by hand?


Altho i have a new sawing machine cutting out and working with the new machine cost time. I always cut it out bigger and file the rest back with a file.

It is a patient job.

- first make a drawing in AutoCAD;
- printing it on 160 gramms paper and cut it out with a surgical blade
- put tape on aluminium plate;
- lay the mall on the plate and follow the lines with the surgical blade;
- cut/saw out the logo;
- file the rest what you dont want.

I think the hole work until now took me 15 hours.

Still looking where my other "finer" polish paste is.


----------



## patmat974

Great work on the logo. Amazing craftmanship.


----------



## ekolog66

Henry ,it is my new power supply







))

2015-03-25_222730.png 1051k .png file


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patmat974*
> 
> Great work on the logo. Amazing craftmanship.


Thank you.

Still much work on it. My college told me "you need to work on the curve below" . He is right about that.

I am taking care of it this weekend when i am at the firestation.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekolog66*
> 
> Henry ,it is my new power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> 2015-03-25_222730.png 1051k .png file


That is verry nice "already orderd it" or is it a dream.


----------



## TATH

Have starting problems today.

Dont no where to start first. Ha "solved that little problem" . I needed to find a good spot for the 2 Corsair AX1200i psu's. After 30 minutes playing around i found the right spot.

I am going to place them in the block behind the pedestel. This way i dont need to store bundels of cables in the desk . I also measured out the length of my 24 pin cable to the motherboard.

So thats why i now know where i am placing the 2 psu's.
Need to modify the block a bit but that is oke.

For more cable holes i needed to mount a few parts to be sure that i am drilling at the right place.

I will turn the psu with the connection side to the outside then i have more room to bent the cables in the block tru the pedestel into the bottom compartment under the insertpanel.



I line out the pedestel and the desk. I wil get som neopreen tape tommorow to place between the pedestel and the desk "then i can bold the desk to the pedestel.



More work tommorow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Looks amazing! Nice work so far!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks amazing! Nice work so far!


Thanks


----------



## TATH

Forgot one update.

Orderd 2 speceial hinges for under the flip frame where i mount the glass plate on.

160 x 28 x 5mm .



Made a drawing how to build it.



Also received a large package with the special led profiles.

I want to place the leds strips in a profile because i dont like looking straight into the light. There fore i orderd these profiles. "hope it work out" . If not then i replace the profile for a angle piece.



I already orderd 2 x 5 meter led strip( nov 2014) at Aquacomputer but still waiting for them. Hope the arive by the time i need them.


----------



## ekolog66

That is verry nice "already orderd it" or is it a dream


----------



## AngryMarine

Dude this is looking beyond amazing. This has to be the most legit desk build I've ever seen. WOW.

-Joe


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Dude this is looking beyond amazing. This has to be the most legit desk build I've ever seen. WOW.
> 
> -Joe


Thanks Joe,

I came home this morning from a extra 24 hour shift at the firebrigade. Nothing hapent last night so i earn my money easy.

Building on my mind. Need to get a roll of neopreen tape for mounting the pedestels to the desk.

Had to walk tru the entire shop to find it. But i got it thats the most important thing.

Back home i cut the tape in small parts and stick it on top of the pedestelframe and block.
Time to put som measurement inside the desk "for the 4mm bolds".
Holes made and i mounted the desk to the pedestel.

I pushed the desk back in to the corner. Tommorow i wil do the other one.

When the desk is mounted to the pedestels it is easier for me to move the desk around and work on it.

A few pictures.

Desk bolted to the pedestel. i have 4 mm room above the rad grill.



I used M4 x 16 RVS bolds for the connection.



It is just the base of the desk. Still need to spent much more time in it before i send it to the powdercoater.



Last block waiting for mounting.





More tommorow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

TBH, I've never really liked desk builds simply because I have always preferred cases (just like the look and usability of a computer case). That being said, this build is simply unprecedented and I have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## AngryMarine

The thing that strike me every time I look at this build is how everything seems to be amazingly planned. The spaces are well utilized, the cooling power is to die for, and the functionality seems perfect. Keep the pictures coming brother because this desk build will be the inspiration I use to rebuild my system desk when I return to the states next year. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this build continues to develop!

-Joe


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TBH, I've never really liked desk builds simply because I have always preferred cases (just like the look and usability of a computer case). That being said, this build is simply unprecedented and I have to give credit where credit is due.


Honosty is a precious good.

Thanks


----------



## TATH

Second block is under the desk.

A easy job this time.







And a glimp of the desk with the pedestels under it.



After mounting the second block it was time to practice a little with the soft soldering sticks i got a few months ago.

I have to see it if it works .

Took som leftover parts to the back.







Altho i like this solderd piece i want a better tortch "smaller and more power ( other gas) .
Going to look for one this week.



Got my extra grommets today "jippie". And i also found out that i orderd the wrong cables to connect one of the two front usb 3 port to tho the back of the motherboard.

Have to search for a male to 2 usb 3 ports cable.

"Wel i got plenty of time before i need that one" .

I am a bit lazy this evening so i stop early "going further again with the build tommorow".

Ill be back


----------



## AngryMarine

Not too terrible for those welds considering the type of welding you're doing. I had an idea that I wanted to toss out. Not sure the final color build of the desk exterior but some soft blue or white lights under those ledges might give a soft but sweet ambience to the desk itself. With the line of sight totally obscured it wouldn't affect your eyes too terribly either (at night).

Here's an idea of what I am talking about.



Anyway, just spitballing here but I think it would add a cool night image to the desk.

-Joe


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Not too terrible for those welds considering the type of welding you're doing. I had an idea that I wanted to toss out. Not sure the final color build of the desk exterior but some soft blue or white lights under those ledges might give a soft but sweet ambience to the desk itself. With the line of sight totally obscured it wouldn't affect your eyes too terribly either (at night).
> 
> Here's an idea of what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just spitballing here but I think it would add a cool night image to the desk.
> 
> -Joe


He Joe "Who is building the desk!".









I was thinking about a acrylic plate between the desk and pedestels with leds. But i first need to finish the desk for the powder coater. Then the real work can start "The build" of this insane nice desk.
O yes i love it.

Trying to avoid the mistakes i made before and using the skills i learned the past year. Not that i know it all. Ha ha i just know what can go wrong.

So a little update from yesterday.

I orderd the wrong cables "lucky the damage is just a few bucks".
And i orderd new cables and adapters.









two of these.



and

two of these



There was also a opend package on the floor from the mailman "ALREADY OPENT" . Why ! i guess there is something from value in the bag.

Yes it is but only for the build of the desk.

Yes i like it. Shiny and strong gooth enough to hold the glass panel frame and the glass panel.



O i hear the coffee running tru the machine. Coffee brake and back to the build.


----------



## AngryMarine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Joe "Who is building the desk!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about a acrylic plate between the desk and pedestels with leds. But i first need to finish the desk for the powder coater. Then the real work can start "The build" of this insane nice desk.
> O yes i love it.
> 
> Trying to avoid the mistakes i made before and using the skills i learned the past year. Not that i know it all. Ha ha i just know what can go wrong.
> 
> So a little update from yesterday.
> 
> I orderd the wrong cables "lucky the damage is just a few bucks".
> And i orderd new cables and adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of these.
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> two of these
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a opend package on the floor from the mailman "ALREADY OPENT" . Why ! i guess there is something from value in the bag.
> 
> Yes it is but only for the build of the desk.
> 
> Yes i like it. Shiny and strong gooth enough to hold the glass panel frame and the glass panel.
> 
> 
> 
> O i hear the coffee running tru the machine. Coffee brake and back to the build.






Ha fair enough! I'm just excited about your build. ;-)

Love those hinges. They are super sweet. Ohhh Shiny!!!!










-Joe


----------



## TATH

Excited yes that is the right word for it. I am always excited when i build.

Phoned the powdercoater when can i drop by. The are bussy with a big job. I am welcom over two weeks. So i must work harder to finish the modifications.

I was a little late this morning for work so i forgot thepaper with the measurements for the psu mall.

So i had to change my plan.

I still have a cutting mall for the back with the honey mesh cut out in it.
Yes i am going to start with that. At least i try "never know if it works out oke.

Had the mall stored away for a few months. Had to remeasure it again to be sure if i can stick the mall up o that i must cut a piece of the top.
After re measuring i found out that it was oke.



Yes this is the place.



My first plan was to cut out the tape at the back off the mall and then drill and file out the rest. But after the first one i find out that i can do it without cutiing out the tape first. So i leave the mall on.



Still have space left at both sides.



Finished the first two rows. I think i manage to do tree rows in one evening.



So end of this week i must finished this job.


----------



## guitarhero23

What tool are you using to cut that so nicely?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> What tool are you using to cut that so nicely?


The cutouts in the mall i did with a surgical blade.

And in the 2 mm thick backpanel id did with:

3 mm drill;
10 mm drill
2 files

all handmade.


----------



## AngryMarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> The cutouts in the mall i did with a surgical blade.
> 
> And in the 2 mm thick backpanel id did with:
> 
> 3 mm drill;
> 10 mm drill
> 2 files
> 
> all handmade.


OMG they look amazing. That's just fantastic work and attention to detail. I hardly believe those are hand made. Excellent work!

-Joe


----------



## TATH

Made a little progress. Still not ready for quality check but i am happy that i came this far this evening.

first 3mm hole.



then 8 mm.



10 mm.



And the rest is for the file. Time to peel the tape of.



Ha what a mess. And the rest is on the floor.
Cleaning time.



The other side is for tommorow.



Hope you like it.


----------



## guitarhero23

Ill send you some parts to do the same for


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Ill send you some parts to do the same for


Wel if you can play gitar then you are also able to learn this. Hi hi


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Wel if you can play gitar then you are also able to learn this. Hi hi


I probably could do this but...you do it so nicely already


----------



## TATH

Ha ha "O yes" i agree with you but it is monks work.

Came home a little tired. "meaning that i do something today".









So i start late this evening. I manage to do the most of the holes on the other side.
I think the rest is for sunday morning when i com back from a extra 24 hour shift.

So a few pictures as a proof that i havent been picking my nose this hole evening.








al holes are almost in.



Comfort chair and the tools on top of the desk.



Got these cables deliverd today. I need thos to connect the front usb ports to the back of the motherboard.



Got the price for the powdercoat job. "Price is oke".

So now i just have to hurry up.

Stil to many things to do.


----------



## AngryMarine

I believe you that these are hand made hex holes.... but I don't. They are too pro. I love it! My cuts this evening went well but then I thought of your build and it inspired me to go more accurate, more clean, and more legit on my sanding/cutting. You sir are making my build better. Thank you!!

That and I still like my lighting idea.









-Joe


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> I believe you that these are hand made hex holes.... but I don't. They are too pro. I love it! My cuts this evening went well but then I thought of your build and it inspired me to go more accurate, more clean, and more legit on my sanding/cutting. You sir are making my build better. Thank you!!
> 
> That and I still like my lighting idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe


Hi Joe,

Patience is the key word.


----------



## TATH

I have been working on saturday "doing a extra 24 hour shift for the build".

So because of that i am a little bit lazy today. But still manag to do som thing on the build:

- making support/fill plate for the right front panel;
- build in the front led profile;
- trim the front edge "top angle 40 x 20 x 3 is now lineout with the led profile.

Empty desk.



Frontpanel back into the case. Going to make a mounting and fill plate for it.



Going to use the right hole and make one on the left. 3mm tread.



Made a plate out of one of the scrap pieces. Markt it so i know where to put it when it comming back from the powdercoater.



I mounted the front panel and also connected the Akasa extension cable to see if i now reach the back of the motherboard.
"Yes it does". I will plug the other connector in to the motherboard.



bling bling "what do whe have here"









Playing time "I am not saticfied yet about the place for the disks". So i stop playing and mount the led profile.



Led profile saw on a 45 degree angle and mounted with 3mm screws from the outside.



avery 30 cm one screw. "tread in the ledprofile".
To line out the top angle piece i have to trim the outwards pointing edge about 14 mm.



The 40 x 20 x 3mm angle is about 18 mm outside the desk. It covers the screws nicely.



From the front you wont see them at all.



Picture from the led profile taken from the inside. The top angle piece is line out with the led profile.



A try out with a smaal piece off ledstrip that i have.



More tommorow.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Subbed for interest!


----------



## guitarhero23

3x HDD cooling! Jeez lol


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> 3x HDD cooling! Jeez lol


Ha ha 4, and mayby 8 "just give me the time".


----------



## TATH

Working on the edge takes more of my time.

It is a precise job so i am in no hurry.

Manage to make a connection with two angle pieces and at the moment i am mounting the front angle to the desk.
I think i will finish it this week.

This evening i cut a piece of the outside edge of. Now the front of the top angle piece match the front of the led profile.
To be sure that it match the front at all places i made a maal out of a small piece of the angle.
Pushing the mall back and forward gives me a good overview what to do.



First connection. A lot of sanding before i am satisfied.



At the front i have already the tread in and at the moment i am putting the screws in.
I also re check the wide of the countersink hole because it must be big enough after it has been powdercoated to put the screw back in.



At the surface wil be a rubber or neopreen strip to protect the glass.



Not much pictures just a lot of work.

Ill be back


----------



## AngryMarine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Working on the edge takes more of my time.
> 
> It is a precise job so i am in no hurry.
> 
> Manage to make a connection with two angle pieces and at the moment i am mounting the front angle to the desk.
> I think i will finish it this week.
> 
> This evening i cut a piece of the outside edge of. Now the front of the top angle piece match the front of the led profile.
> To be sure that it match the front at all places i made a maal out of a small piece of the angle.
> Pushing the mall back and forward gives me a good overview what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> First connection. A lot of sanding before i am satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> At the front i have already the tread in and at the moment i am putting the screws in.
> I also re check the wide of the countersink hole because it must be big enough after it has been powdercoated to put the screw back in.
> 
> 
> 
> At the surface wil be a rubber or neopreen strip to protect the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much pictures just a lot of work.
> 
> Ill be back






It's not the number of pictures... it's the quality of the build they capture and these images are worth a fat mans weight in gold!!!! LED profile rails, custom front panel mounts, Water-Cooled Drives, and the most important part.... unparalleled craftsmanship. I am humbled by your build log. I am not worthy.

Honestly dude, it is coming together better than I think most of us could have expected. Your vision is coming to life and I'm very appreciative you are sharing it with us.

-Joe


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> 
> It's not the number of pictures... it's the quality of the build they capture and these images are worth a fat mans weight in gold!!!! LED profile rails, custom front panel mounts, Water-Cooled Drives, and the most important part.... unparalleled craftsmanship. I am humbled by your build log. I am not worthy.
> 
> Honestly dude, it is coming together better than I think most of us could have expected. Your vision is coming to life and I'm very appreciative you are sharing it with us.
> 
> -Joe


^qft


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> 
> It's not the number of pictures... it's the quality of the build they capture and these images are worth a fat mans weight in gold!!!! LED profile rails, custom front panel mounts, Water-Cooled Drives, and the most important part.... unparalleled craftsmanship. I am humbled by your build log. I am not worthy.
> 
> Honestly dude, it is coming together better than I think most of us could have expected. Your vision is coming to life and I'm very appreciative you are sharing it with us.
> 
> -Joe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> ^qft


QQFT +1


----------



## JottaD

TATH nice to see you again.
Nice job !!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> TATH nice to see you again.
> Nice job !!!!


Ha ha "Welcome back"


----------



## TATH

Just finished working on the desk.

I finished the surounding angle pieces on the desk.
Now i need to work on the last led profile and the t-profile at the back.

Little progress but i love avery bit of it.





Ill be back


----------



## guitarhero23

See you soon!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> See you soon!


I sent you the drawing . Did you receive it.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I sent you the drawing . Did you receive it.


Yup thanks


----------



## TATH

What did i do today:

- mounting the last led profile;
- shorten the height of the T-profile from 30 mm to 15mm;
- making a cutting mall for the back access in the blocks below the desk.

Ha ha just believe me when i say the last led-profile is mounted.



I trim the T-profile back from 30 to 15 mm.



Tape on the back of the blocks.
Then put the mall on "forgot to make a picture of it"



Follow the lines with the scalpel and peel off the rest.
Left side finished "just the cut not the finishing.".



And the right side.



I also made a support plate for the left frontpanel and mounted it.

Ye ye working so fast that i forget to make pictures.


----------



## AngryMarine

Just let me know which MOTM you'll be in so my build gets delayed appropriately. I'm not going head to head against this amazing work. That's for darn sure.









-Joe


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryMarine*
> 
> Just let me know which MOTM you'll be in so my build gets delayed appropriately. I'm not going head to head against this amazing work. That's for darn sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe


You know the saying "No Pain no Gain". Only who dare wins.


----------



## AngryMarine

History favors the bold. Yes cliché happy friend. However there's a whole lot of bold people history done forgot about.









-Joe


----------



## TATH

Small job today.

i made a few cutting malls for:
- the back covers;
- phobya large grommet;
- phobya round grommet.

With a piece that came out of the insert panel i made the cover for the back. Just big enough. So no material is wasted.

I painted the edges from the cut i made yesterday.
I am a day of tommorow (because of my new duty schedule) . That meaning that i work 24 hour and then i am off for two days.
Yes i got more time this mont for moding "if my wife dont make plans for me".

Cutting mall for the back panel of the block.



Two screws drild in and just slide the panel on. Whe it is powdercoated i wil put neopreen tape on the back for sound absorber.



The came already coated.



A few layers of paint whont harm the blocks.



More tommorow. Ill be back


----------



## TATH

i have a day off altho the wanted me back at the office for a meeting. So i went for two hours to the firestation.

Back home again and played a bit with the motherboard setup. "WHY". I will tell you.
Because i might change the motherboard in 2016\2017 or 2018 on the server side. I want to know if the grommet holes in position on the insertpanel is the same or that there is a big difference.

Found out that 2 or 3 grommets more. So i make in the grommets for both motherboards on the server side.

Where is my shot gun "i begin with a few holes".



Going further after dinner.


----------



## TATH

First grommets are in.

It took me a while to finsh. And still need to do tree more on the motherboard tray but then the server side is finished .

I also received the memory kit for the server.

Measuring out and drawing the lines on the protection tape took me a while.
I finaly draw with the help of my selfmade cutting malls the outlines of the grommets.
With the stairdrill i drild out a few holes and the rest i do with the jigsaw and the file.

At last this part is don.



The package. Yes it arived.

My new memmory kit for the server. My favourite brand Corsair









More on thursday because i am not in the house tommorow.


----------



## Barefooter

I just found this log yesterday! Awesome build so far Henry!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I just found this log yesterday! Awesome build so far Henry!


Thank you and Welcome Barefooter.


----------



## guitarhero23

Where did you get the grommets from?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Where did you get the grommets from?


Highflow.nl

And

AQUATUNING.NL

Phobya


----------



## TATH

It is a bad start today.

I just came home from a 24 hour shift.

Wanted to close my eyes for a hour or two but i did not get the change.

Package at the door. Strange so light.

After opening i was in a mood for war. Did not need to go to sleep "i was clearly awake know".









I phoned DHL The transport compagny . The answered the phone "by just picking up and saying nothing" . I couth hear them at the back talking and having fun.
"Dont the have to work\ Probably not".

So i send AquaComputer a e-mail what to do. Withing 5 minutes i got a e-mail back "if i can send them som pictures of the package" shure i can.

Because the batt. pack of my phone was empty i went upstairs and hook it up to the powerplug.

Again i am working on the second insertpanel. "Ahum lets see if there is mail". I switch on my phone "bling bling" 7 e-mails. And yes also from AquaComputer.

Becasue the sending is our problem whe will handle this . Whe will send you a.s.a.p. your order again.

Because of this i give 

a big



For the service.


----------



## guitarhero23

Wait, so what was missing exactly?


----------



## Bart

How the heck did I miss this?!!?? Henry, you are a mad genius. Crazy like Einstein! Fantastic work sir, as usual!!! Just read the entire thing. Thanks for killing part of my morning.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Wait, so what was missing exactly?


2 x 5 meter of led strings.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> How the heck did I miss this?!!?? Henry, you are a mad genius. Crazy like Einstein! Fantastic work sir, as usual!!! Just read the entire thing. Thanks for killing part of my morning.


Thank you Bart. I hope i did not pushed you of the track with my build.

I hope you like the rest too.














old friend.


----------



## Bart

I like everything you do.







I'm also jealous of your skills, AND your income to be able to just go out and buy Titans!!


----------



## TATH

He Bart i am back.

Still a little progress .

What did i do this evening beside playing for family kook. I finished putting in the grommets in to the left insert panel.

Need to measure out 12 grommets. Doing this from the inside of the desk is not a pleasent job. So this time i make it a bit easier for myself.
I placed the insert panel on a few cubes and measure out the positions.

- Mark the postions;
- center two ends for the step drill;
- drill out the holes;
- use the jigsaw for the bigger parts;
- ans use the file for the rest.



After finishing i cleant up the mess i made. and took a few pictures.





More tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Just som talking about the desk and where whe are at the moment.

I think that i need one extra week to finish the preperations on the desk before i send it to the powdercoater.

jobs left:

- making support plates for the bay drives at the front;
- making a horizontal box 1,5 meter for housing my 2 psu's (between the two blocks point psu inwards the blocks);
- making entrance for the psu in to the blocks;
- drilling fillports in to the bottom of the desks towards the pedestels;
- drilling fillports in the back compartment from the block into the desk;
- making extra grommet holes from the middle of the desk inwards the desk;

Parts needed and on wishlist:

- hdd's 3,5" at least 4 ( i have 4 in my NAS buth i want 4 new ones);
- cooling blocks for the Asus Impact II
- glass plate on top of the desk;
- Mounting frame on the wall for multiple screens;
- wireless keyboard for the server side;
- 6 x bitspower pomptops S with mod kits
- 2 x bitspower multiple res clear;

I told you that the automatic opening construction is off the list but that is for the moment. I am working on the system and the parts that i need but first i want the desk running so ther will be som rest for me.

I am verry happy with the progress i made and had no troubles so far. Many people think if the see a drawing that that is also automatic the plan. Well it is not.
i can say that patience is my friend in this build.
If you ask me if there is a better way to build this desk or with different methods i whout say yes. If i had a welding machine then i dont needed the corner pieces. Altho i dont think the will jump out on the pictures when the desk is powdercoated.

The only sponsor on this build is my wife en myself of cours doing extra shifts at the firestation.
For those who think that i am a rich guy "i am not". But i dont complain i take it all the way it is.

Love to share my thoughts and a few working skills.

Lunch time and then hurry back upstairs and start building again.

I hope you enjoy reading my buildinglog the way as i like building this desk.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

TATH, you are my hero. a true inspiration.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> TATH, you are my hero. a true inspiration.


Wel it seems that you like my build. It all start with inspiration. I know all about it. For me was Singularity Computers and WestCoastMods a inspiration.
The first step that i made in was a copy of the Singularity Beast II.

After this there was no more end of my buildings of watercooled rigs. Thats why i gave my deskbuild the name "Lost".

Modification of the desk. There wil be a extra compartment under the desk. The box wil be mounted between the two blocks and also make the total more solid. The size is about 200 x 170 and 1500 long. made out of 2mm aluminium.



Ill be back


----------



## TATH

Working on my build again.

Came home this morning from duty on the fire station. Started in the afternoon with the build.

On my to do list was the making of a slope cover for under the middle of the desk.
I found a big panel with bended sides on it. "Yes i am going to modify that piece and make the cover out of it".
Because is was to long and dont fit i cut it in tree pieces. I saw of a big chunk of the side pieces "so i get the slope edge) .

Tommorow i will get a spel strip for the front then i can make work on how to connect\ mount it under the desk.

Beside this work i have been cutting more holes (grommet) in to the desk.

More tommorow.

With my paper malls i am drawing the sawing lines on to the desk. The rest is for the jigsaw and the file.



I wanted to look if my double pomptop fit in to the desk. "Yes it does".



Must finish this.


----------



## guitarhero23

Just subscribed to the westcoastmods. Thanks for that


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Just subscribed to the westcoastmods. Thanks for that


No Problem. Singularity Computers is also a great site for modding and building. The have many you tube films.


----------



## TATH

Led strips arived.

Parts are piling up upstairs.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> No Problem. Singularity Computers is also a great site for modding and building. The have many you tube films.


Oh don't worry, I've watched most of his build logs! It's great.


----------



## Bart

Looking good as usual Henry! What software do you use for drawing this stuff up?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Looking good as usual Henry! What software do you use for drawing this stuff up?


AutoCAD 2014 Full version.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> AutoCAD 2014 Full version.


WOW, you don't mess around. My Dad was a draftsman and used to work with AutoCAD. I wish I had picked that up! I thought you might have been using something free, like Google Sketchup.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> WOW, you don't mess around. My Dad was a draftsman and used to work with AutoCAD. I wish I had picked that up! I thought you might have been using something free, like Google Sketchup.


Hi Bart ,

Because of my work i am working with Autocad for over 20 years.

If you want to learn Autocad you can sign up for a free 3 year trial.

I did over the last few years more then one course with the autodesk programms:

- Inventor
- Revit;
- Autocad

I just went to the basic training of Inventor 2015. That is more the programm that you need.
Also free for a period of 3 years.

And enough Youtube film on the internet too.

Never to old to learn. "Never give up bart".


----------



## TATH

I am not in shape at the moment but i need to build.

I just wanted to go to the stores to get som food to make dinner when i see UPS bus drive into the street. "Yes that must be for me"







.
I walkt back to the front door and after a few seconds the man came out the bus with a large packet.

8 kg with aluminium plates "cant be 8 kg mayby with the packing around it".

What is in it:

2 plates 1500 x 200 x2 mm
1 profile 1500 x 170 x 2mm (ends bended with a 90 degree angle).
2 plates 500 x 150 x 4mm (to make a HDD frame for 8 hdd's 3,5").

I already made a start with the build of the psu holder.

Because i have soft casters under the desk it only take seconds to turn the desk around to work on the back.
Between the two block i am going to mount the psu's holder.
U-shap bottom is laying on top of the desk. And also is the middle sections cable cover for under the desk.



But first lets make this large box. First i saw off the parts i dont need.
After taking over the measurements of the bended side of the u-profile i can put the marking for the rivid holes.



I am not in a hurry so the countersink rivids fits perfect.





More tommorow.


----------



## seross69

WOW


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> WOW


Ha ha "can win in height but in wide"









Just teasing off cours.

I see you are verry bussy too.


----------



## TATH

Just a few pictures from last week.

Why no new pictures!!!
Wel thats because i got the flu again. "Why me" lost about 5 kg the last few days.

On my mind is building but my body is saying no building for the comming few days.









So my planning is a little off line.

But i will be back dont worry.

Keeping the parts in to the right position i put clamps a long the profile during the drilling part.
Lucky i had about 20 cm left of the u profile that i can use on the top side.



After drilling the holes for the support plates i removed the plates to remove the prest in metal from the drilling and to countersink the rivid holes on the outside.



Lucky the large clamps just fit and hold the box in place during putting the box in position.
After checking and som filing the i am ready to put 12 x M4 holes in the bottom of the desk for mounting.
I also made a few markings for the grommet holes.
The grey color is the protection film on the aluminium.



Time for the jigsaw.



Raw sawing job is don now the finishing.
That part havent been finished because i am ill at the moment.





Hope to be back later this week.


----------



## patmat974

Wish you good and fast recovery Tath.


----------



## Bart

Get better soon Henry!


----------



## TATH

Thanks Patmat974 and Bart.

Stil have it but i am able to do my thing the rest it is just a matter of time before i am 100%.
Ha ha altho i must say that you must be a little off track to start this build.

I have been working on the compartment for the two Corsair AX1200i's again.
What did i do:

- i yankt in a few more rivids to let the edge look like one piece;
- made in the grommet holes;
- drild holes for the mounting of the middle parts to the desk;
- cut out at both ends a small piece and mount in two angle pieces (for mounting the holder sideways;
- placed tape for frilling out two holes in the blocks (to pass tru the cables);
- pre cut a strip as a cover.

12 x M4 bolds to mount the holder to the desk.



Ready for drilling.



Just to see how it looks "cover edge".



Ill be back on Friday.


----------



## TATH

Yes finaly it is friday and i am back from my 24 hour at the fire station.
Altho ther wasn't much to do for me i was awake from 04:00 hour. Why because of the postal sorting centre next to the firestation.

That was off topic of cours. I am back home and building again.

Almost finished the cover.

Look what i found for my server side.



Measuring, filing and re measuring.



Yes almost all the screws are in.



Yes that is covering the edge of the block nicely.



What do you think about the doors " Acrylic of Aluminium".



More tommorow.


----------



## patmat974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> What do you think about the doors " Acrylic of Aluminium".


Acrylic


----------



## seross69

Aluminum


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Aluminum


He Kangaroo man how is the weather in Australia "back on the rig yet". Been bussy the last few days i see.

Holland "it is raining cats and dogs again". Hope it is a easy 24 hour shift so i can build tommorow.


----------



## Wolfsbora

How about aluminum AND acrylic for the doors?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Kangaroo man how is the weather in Australia "back on the rig yet". Been bussy the last few days i see.
> 
> Holland "it is raining cats and dogs again". Hope it is a easy 24 hour shift so i can build tommorow.


Weather is great, work is busy. Still bothering people on here!!

Ready to get home to put titan x under water and bench mark it!!!! Got to beat barts 2 980's


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Weather is great, work is busy. Still bothering people on here!!
> 
> Ready to get home to put titan x under water and bench mark it!!!! Got to beat barts 2 980's


Ha ha "i will be verry happy when this build is finished" . I like the color of the Titan X.

Good luck with trying to beat Bart.


----------



## TATH

Liberation day today.

In the morning i was bussy in town.

In the afternoon i spent a few hours on the build. What did i do:

- making the door panels for the psu box;
- drilling mounting holes on the back and on the inside of the blocks to secure the psu box;
- drilling the holes for the psu cables inside the black blocks.

Time flies when you having fun.

Parsing the cables in to the blocks must be in line with the psu. So it is time to make a few support holes for the jigsaw.
The rest of the job is for the file and the sandpaper.



I removed the box so i couth make the holes for the cables from the psu's.
I also have to make a few plates that support the door panel from the inside.
I have to remove the covers and cut a few holes to fit in som plates behind it.
And of cours i have to resize the doorpanels . I need to do this els the doorpanels dont fit after the powdercoat job.



Holes on right side is made. More sanding and painting again.



This also for the left side.



Thursday morning i am back for som more work on the desk.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> How about aluminum AND acrylic for the doors?


Averything is posible. But first i make the doors in aluminium. Adding acrylic meaning more bling bling and then i need to put also leds in the box.


----------



## TATH

1/2 way my 24 hour shift.

All quietly in town.

Time to work on my setup.



A small option is the place for the 3,5" HDD's. Have to see how long my cables are.


----------



## TATH

This is the place where the magic hapens.



And i am off to my build again.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Awesome build man, little late but subbed


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Awesome build man, little late but subbed


Never to late if you find it.









Enjoy my buildlog.

At the moment i am working on the big psu box for under my desk. Shorting long screws and filing edges.
"yes the small things take much of my time"but lucky that i have more spare time at the day to work at the desk now that i am doing 24 hour shift at the firebrigade.

Hope to make som progress.


----------



## TATH

Today building day.

Neath to find a way to mount the cover under the desk.

"Hinges" yes that might work. Lets try it out.

Because it is a big panel i add a few strip to it. Afterwards i think it is still a bit woble in the middle so i wil get a extra hinge for that part.

Satisfied with the result. "not yet". Think i still miss something.

Not complete finished but it hangs under the desk. And also the psu box is.





Ill be back on sunday for som more work on the desk.


----------



## TATH

Back from work.

"slept just a few hours" so i have to catch up a few hours on the coutch before i go back to the build.

11:00 hour i am back at the build.

"Yes whe need more grommet holes in the back". It feels that no much puzzle pieces are left. But still all the small things cost much of my time.

I dont give up.

10 extra grommet holes in the back of the desk. And i still need to make a few on the gamers side under the motherboard tray.
I guess that is for later.

O you notice the beer can. No Alcohol Amstel rathler . I like the taste and filing making me thirsty.





Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## TATH

I guess that if you follow my buildlog that you notice the little progress i make.

What did i do today:

- putting in a few grommet holes under the insertpanel for the gaming side;
- making the insertpanel fit better before i can send the desk for powdercoating.

I checkt the list of parts that i still need for the build.
My plan at the moment is to skip a few things for later and do the parts that i need the most.

The parts that i skip for later are :
- actuators for the lifting device of the glasspanel.
- extra hdd's
- 1 x extra 28"144 hz screen.

At the moment i am making preperations at the desk for sending it in for the powdercoat job.









Waiting for the profiles to arive to be able to make the covers for the bay drives.

Som time you dont have the space for the jigsaw. Ant then what "skipp the job" NO sir just use a file until the job is finished.
The job is finished all the grommet holes are in.



Because i need to mark the drill holes for the bay drives holder i leave som of the proctection film on the insertplate.
The insertpanels wil be powdercoated again if all the holes are in.

I neede to see how the desk grow during the build. "Yes i like the color".



Hope to finish the rest soon


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

You're doing great, dude. This desk is one awesome thing. Be sure to drill holes for articulated screen mounts.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> You're doing great, dude. This desk is one awesome thing. Be sure to drill holes for articulated screen mounts.


Thanks for the tip. I already made a few holes in the corners of the back of the desk for them.


----------



## TATH

No i am not on a vacation "just working much lately".

But i came home from my 24 hour shift at the firestation this morning.
Slept well so it is modding time.

Yesterday i workt on my bay drive covers "or must i say mounts" you tell me.

I measured up the maximum height that i need for the mounts. 140mm was enough to cover it all.
So i orderd 2 x 30 x 140 x 20 x 2mm profiles 800 mm long.
So i thought the drive is max 170mm "i cut of the rest what i dont need\ better to long then to short".



After sawing i adjust the sides to make them equal long.



I notice that my first slice must be 50mm away from the front and the second one 80mm further.
And because at the drive and the easy bay the holes are at the same place i dont have to make more slices into the side of the mounts.
I miscallculate the holes that i drild "now that my mind is clear i can tell you that i had to drill 60 holes in one mount.
x 8 = 480 holes. "yes it keeps me off the streeth.



After the drill job i dremel a small piece out to give way for the jigsaw.
Now the are ready for the file job tommorow at the firestation.



After about 4 hours of patiently filing with a key file i think the are ready for test fitting.



I think this wil be the setup for my drives. I put in the mounts quickly to see how it looks.
Ahum not bad. After checking the mounts i think i just need to adjust the slices just at two places for about half a mm to make it all fit perfect;y.



View from the front.



Ill be back


----------



## TATH

Workt a little on the bay drive covers yesterday.

The have to fit in the case without any pressure.
So it was time for the file and the sandpaper.

I markt the covers so i know wich one goos where when it comming back from the powdercoater.



Yes not bad. Waiting for 2mm neopreen tape to put under the covers. Anti vibration.





I also placed a order for two more ICY Docks MB994SP-4SB-1
Hot Swap , up to 6Gb/sec. Full metal "Bullet proof!!!". I dont know that but the are realy solid pieces and i like it.

And the arived today.



I just miss one thing to complete it and that is 11 more ssd's.









Ill be back


----------



## Barefooter

You just need 11 more ssds? That made me laugh. Looking good Henry.









What color are you going to have it powder coated in? Sorry if I missed it earlier.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> You just need 11 more ssds? That made me laugh. Looking good Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color are you going to have it powder coated in? Sorry if I missed it earlier.


Hi Barefoother,

Matt Black.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Hi Barefoother,
> 
> Matt Black.


This has been my hope all along. I can't wait to see it with some paint


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> This has been my hope all along. I can't wait to see it with some paint


Me too Morencyam,

I am working many hours on this build over the last 5 months.
My first socal "scratch build" . Enjoying avery bit of it. And of course learning new skills and possibilities how to do certain things.
I hope and think that the desk will be powdercoated soon. So the real buildi of the desk can start.

At the moment i am at the firestation doing a extra shift "all for the build".
The spare time here i use for planning and it only stops when i go to bed.

It is time for me to find out how heavy the glasspanel is going to be. I want to now this because i am still thinking to make a Aluminium window with electric actuators on it for opening the desk.
It is also a new skill i have to learn "actuators".

NEVER GIVE UP

And Ill be back


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> You just need 11 more ssds? That made me laugh. Looking good Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color are you going to have it powder coated in? Sorry if I missed it earlier.


About the ssd's.

I have in my spare gaming rig two ssd's in raid o and two normal 3,5"hdd's.
In my Hill 7.9 rig i had 4 x 840 Samsungs in raid 0.
I have a LSI raid card for 8 ssd's so i guess each system can have 8 ssd's in a raid config.

For backup all my stuff i have a Synoligy NAS with 4 x 2TB drives.

Summum is 8 ssd's or disks in a config. Needed NO Want it YES.
Posible depends......

I can fill up the disks with 5 TB on data that i have containing:
- music "flac and mp3";
- movies ± 15 MKV
- games ± 35
- drawings ± 2 TB
- crab files and documents 1Gb
- foto's 1 TB

Further i have a few systems running in the house "all config in raid 0" and special data on C-drive and extra copy on removable disk in a tray.
No backups from the systems.

I only want raid for speed and for back up i can use a few disks.

So i start with a raid 0 with:
- 2 ssd's;
- 4 ssd's
....
.....

The only progress you make is by going forward right.


----------



## TATH

Yes i am back from work.

Started just 2 hours ago on my deskbuild again.

This time i finsihed making the extra holes in the bottom of the covers. Markt the covers that the belong to the server side.
And i finetuned the covers "filling off 1 mm of the covers on the left".

So just one picture for now.

All drive holes are filled.


----------



## TATH

Bussy day today,

I got my damper tape for under the bay drive covers. 20 meter 9mm x 3mm foam.

Finetuning meaning filing, sanding until it fits.
You notice in this cover a few holes off line. That was the first attempt of mounting the bay drives before i found out that a vertical slice in the cover do the job better. This way you can control the angle and the height better.



After filing mu way tru the day \ cover. i was happy with the result.





Not finished and already a modification. I cut out a few parts in the top of the cover. This way i can access the Aquero 6 pro better when i need to plug in the temp sensors. The first time i notice it it was "O sh.... need to make a modification on that part".
Just a few minutes work ( ha ha like all the work).



At the server side i still need to do a modification on the covers for the 2 Icy Docks. The are too long.



So one cup of coffee and i am back upstairs. Work is waiting for me.


----------



## TATH

Oeps 2 weeks no updates placed.

Well i am bussy "with the desk off cours".

05-06 i mounted under the corners extra plates to give the desk more structure and strenght..



Because it is hard to get the insertpanels in without scraping the sides i deside to cut the insertpanel in 2 pieces and mount a extra strip underneath the insertpanel.

Front piece of the insertpanel.



Second part put in. I think when the desk is powdercoated you dont notice it.



I always work on several things at one time. Planning ahead.
I have from the Asus rampage IV Extrem a few EK Blocks and a few memory blocks. Old scool as the say.
Great looking blocks but the need a new layer of nickel.
L3P "Peter brand"mention that it whoot be better to sand down the cnc work on them before i sent them in for a new layer.
Ahum yes i think he is right.

So i had a extra "off topic"job to do.

Polished and not polished. "i must say lappt with K2000 sandpaper".



O yes that shines.



Polished and not polished.



Back in the box "waiting for the price how much it is going to cost me".

New tools to make custom standoffs.
M5 x 0,8 treading tools.


----------



## guitarhero23




----------



## TATH

Workt today on the frame for the glass panel.

Received the material yesterday.

I want to make a flipframe or must i say a frame with actuators to open the desk automaticly. Yes that is what i want and ment to say.



Some times it just take som time to figure it out how to do things.

Putting 5mm tread in wasn't a succes . Drild to fast but because of the thin wall the tube wil bend.











But i never give up. So i found out that my pressnuts fit in the tubing.








So i shorten the tubing and drill a hole in the bottom of the desk. Stik tru a 3mm screw that i just orderd and tide the tubbing in the bottom of the desk. Now whe have custom standoffs.

New screws orderd today and the are already on the mail.



Putting in a angle piece as standoff is the easy way but afterwards i found it a cheap solution.
I just looks better when i use my new standoffs.
So that is what i am going to make the next dayes.



What is thiss all about. O yes started with making a frame to hold the glasspanel.
Front, right and left side are cut in the right angle. And fitt in place "nothing connected tho".



Because i dont weld "dont have a machine" i wil bold all the pieces together. On the oudside on the corners wil be a angle piece 50 x 50 x 4mm aluminium. Bolted tru the profile with countersink screws. And in the corner "where the cut is" i place a 35 x 35 x 3mm plate. Also bolted from the bottom.



Just som mess.



O yes i got this dropt off by the postman. Thanks Scott Samsung 512 GB 840 Pro "welcome in my storage".



More later this week.


----------



## vaporizer

i love your work on the desk. well done work so far


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i love your work on the desk. well done work so far


Thank you.


----------



## TATH

Who doesn't pay attention dont see the difference in specs.

I got a e-mail this morning from Marcus Vestergaard the Nordics Sales & Marketing Manager from Thermaltake that a big part of the deskbuild is going to be sponsored.

That is fantastic news for me it meaning that:

- i can change the 480's in the pedestel for the Thermaltake Pacific 560

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Liquid_Cooler/Liquid_Cooler_/Radiators/C_00002649/Pacific_RL560_Radiator/design.htm

- i can change all my fans for the Thermaltake Riing 14 High Static Pressure LED Radiator Fan "Hydraulic bearings for silent operation"

In total there be 32 (140 mm) of these in the pedestel and 8 in the desk. Also are 6 there 120mm ones in the desk.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Case_Fan/Case_Fan_/Riing/C_00002634/Riing_14_LED_Blue/design.htm

The power surplies that comming in are the Thermaltake ThoughPower Grand 1200 Platinum.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Power_Supply/Toughpower_Series_/Toughpower_Grand/C_00002566/Toughpower_Grand_1200W_Platinum_Fully_Modular_/Design.htm

I am a little bit in schock by the thought that i can build my dream desk the way i want.

Thank you Thermaltake.


----------



## Bart

Congrats Henry! Thermaltake desperately needs some positive publicity after the beating they've been taking in the media lately.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Congrats Henry! Thermaltake desperately needs some positive publicity after the beating they've been taking in the media lately.


Thank you bart.

I have seen a few YouTube movies about it and it seems that more brand have look a like parts and thing. It is like with cars "you want a cheap on you get a cheap one". Why no sewings or talking about building in the same things like engins and wheels. It is of cours scary if some one makes a look a like at 1/3 off the price. That whoot get my attention too if i dont had the money to buy a caselabs.

I make a copy of all thing i like ha ha

I think it is a mix of averything that make people choosing the case the want.

So whe can all choose what whe want "do we".

i am a fan off many brands even if the sometimes make mistakes.

End ofthis storry









Thanks for dropping by Bart "your comment is Always welcome" .


----------



## Bart

I never left buddy.







Just really busy lately, so haven't been on the forums much. The desk looks fantastic! Can't wait to see the motorized glass in action. You'll need to learn to make videos next.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I never left buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just really busy lately, so haven't been on the forums much. The desk looks fantastic! Can't wait to see the motorized glass in action. You'll need to learn to make videos next.


Ha ha "yes you are right about that" but managing the build already taking most of my time.

But i wil do a video when it is ready dont worry.

Thanks


----------



## TATH

What can you do in one hour!!

Working on my glaspanel frame.
Making mounting plates.

Need a few 3mm thick plates for mounting the angle pieces together in the corner.
I use som left over angles and saw of on side.



Measuring up the plate to make a drilling mall for it.



Yes offset 6 mm, mirrior the circles and finsihed is the drilling mall.


Yes this will do.


Putting the mall on the plate with a piece of clear tape.
And drill the holes 3,1 mm for the 4mm tread.


A few clamps more on the angle pieces make it stay in place. Now i drill a few point in the angle piece below the plate.



drilling point made. So now i need a extra hand. O a box on to my desk wil do the job".



Holes finished.



Time to put som 4mm tread in.


Dinnertime.

Ill be back.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Wow, just wow! I'd love to have your expertise in metal working.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wow, just wow! I'd love to have your expertise in metal working.


Thank you.

Front mountingplates are in i just finished the last plate after dinner.
Tommorow i have to trim back the t-profile at the back because the back angle piece for the glaspanelframe have to be in that place.
So more sawing and filing.

I hope that i can finish it tommorow. Or els it is a job for the next week.


----------



## TATH

What do the say about plans!

Plans are made to be changed.

Fot up early this morning because some one in my street found the manual "how to use a hammer".

So i got up early this morning. And off cours i am always in build modus. So i took 2 pictures what i am doing at the moment.

I have to smile avery time i finish a small part of this huge puzzle.

Working at "making the glaspanel frame". I did som work on it yesterday evening.

I do all this work in a sort slowmoting "why" i dont want to f.... up and dont have spare parts of this size.

Yes i am happy with this.

Front and right frame piece are already mounted with the plate in the corner.
The angle pieces i using for this job are 40x20x3 mm. Because i dont know yet what thickness of the glaspanel is going to be i keep the height at 20 mm until i have fit in the glaspanel.



I had to remove the top of the T-shap profile to allow the back of the glaspanel to rest on the desk. It was in the way. And it cost me a few hours to remove the vertical pieces. In this picture the strip is still laying on the desk.

After doing som shopping i hope to contineu on this job and make a few corner mounting plates to connect more parts.



Ill be back soon.


----------



## ladcrooks

is that a caselab you are using, only i get muddled up sometimes









Only kidding good luck with the build


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> is that a caselab you are using, only i get muddled up sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding good luck with the build


Ha ha thanks "hope you like it".

Caselabs No it is not a Caselabs case the make big cases but i think The STH is the biggest one. |And this baby is 2 meter x 900 cm.
And with "yes Caselabs parts in it".

- 2 x Pedestels from the TH-10
- 4 x frame mounts for the 4 x Thermaltake Pacific RL560
- 2 x front panels
- 2 x on and off switch.

You can say i made it in caselabs style "thick plating".

Enjoy my buildlog.


----------



## TATH

I promised som one to do a unpaking of the psu box.

One thing that i like right away is the waranty "lower left" 7 years. That gives me a good feeling right away.









You all whoot say "he it is just a psu" but if you look at it you find a few thing that you propably like:

Because i am just the man that build and not a professional tester i can only tel you how it looks.

I found that there is a review of this psu. So judge if this is something you like to have.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/02/26/thermaltake_toughpower_grand_platinum_1200w_review/5#.VY_kMPntluA

Because there is a good review you dont want me to judge









Enjoy the pictures and the review.


----------



## TATH

Did som test with my new fans.

Testing my new Thermaltake fans the:

Riing 12 High Static Pressure Radiator Fan.

Curious how the look and how much i can control them with my Aquero 6 Pro
Because i want to share the spec i made a document\picture for sharing it.

With the fan you get:
- one cable with molex connector;
- one low noise cable "dropping your rpm down from ± 1632 - 1100"
- a set of mounting screws.

Turning the power back to 4,8 volt. And still nice result.
O yes i like them.

Can not wait until al 46 fans are in the deskbuild:
40 x 140 mm and 6 x 120 mm


----------



## lmarklar

Man, that is a nice PSU!!!

There is never a "Just a PSU" in my opinion. It's probably the most critical part of a build since it brings everything else to life! I might need to look into that for my custom cooler that I'm building, my multi-rail 1000w just isn't cutting it, it gets WAY to hot. That beast looks like it could take the load and not even get warm!

The build is looking amazing man!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Man, that is a nice PSU!!!
> 
> There is never a "Just a PSU" in my opinion. It's probably the most critical part of a build since it brings everything else to life! I might need to look into that for my custom cooler that I'm building, my multi-rail 1000w just isn't cutting it, it gets WAY to hot. That beast looks like it could take the load and not even get warm!
> 
> The build is looking amazing man!


Thank for the compliment. And yes of cours it is not just a psu. It is sometimes the way you bring it to atract readers.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

3-pin fans? i would really suggest you look into PWM control fans - especially with that Aquero. seems like a waste, but to each his own.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> 3-pin fans? i would really suggest you look into PWM control fans - especially with that Aquero. seems like a waste, but to each his own.


I can control them no problem.

in the 2 pedestels 32 x 140 mm riing 14 fans.
in the desk 8 x 140mm riing 14 fans
6 x 120 riing 12 fans.

4 x Aquero's , 2 x 6 pro and 2 x 5 pro.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> in the 2 pedestels 32 x 140 mm riing 14 fans.
> in the desk 8 x 140mm riing 14 fans
> 6 x 120 riing 12 fans.
> 
> 4 x Aquero's , 2 x 6 pro and 2 x 5 pro.


damn.







that is some major hardware. are you familiar with the Poweradjust? might allow you to use just two aqueros, maybe only one depending on the number of channels you need.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is some major hardware. are you familiar with the Poweradjust? might allow you to use just two aqueros, maybe only one depending on the number of channels you need.


I must say i have 13 PA3 Ultra but after the Aq6 Pro i did not used them before.

I started with 2 x AQ 5 pro's
Then 2 x AQ 6 Pro's
Now i have 2 x AQ 6 XT's

So i dont think i need them all but because i got them i a going to use them in combination ( 6 Pro and 5 Pro) on each site) .

Seanimus used them in his rig but changed controlling them with usb instead of the aquabus. I have a few usb hubs but connecting it all up take me a while i think.


----------



## Spenning

Pretty late but, whatever, SUBBED







Also you're doing amazing progress on this so far, well one


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Pretty late but, whatever, SUBBED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you're doing amazing progress on this so far, well one


So i guess if you step in late you got enough to read. Enjoy reading my buildlog and com back.

No smileys this time because i am on the firestation and that part is lockt from this workstation. GRRrr


----------



## Spenning

Well sleep is for the weak, so i'm done catching up on this







NOW GIVE US MORE


----------



## TATH

O you want more.

Oke the long aspecting packages arived today from my biggest sponsor.



I guess these parts wil make the two systems in the desk a bit cooler.

Where are all the parts going to be fit in "i will try to explain this to you".

2 x systems Gaming \ server.

Each system have "so you have to count double"







:

- 2 x D5 pomps "Aquacomputer D5 with usb"

The rest is from Thermaltake









- 3 x Pacific RL 560 radiators with 20 x Riing Bleu led 14 fans;
- 3 x Riing 12 Bleu led fans for in the desk.
- 1 x Aquero 6 Pro and one 5 Pro.
- 1 x Toughpower Grand Platinum 1200 Watt.



2 more packages arived today:

- From Aquacomputer:
- 2 sets fase and mounting plates "black" for the poweradjuster \ fabwerk devices.



A package from ISa INOX:

- 4 x special RVS hinges for the glaspanel frame.



I hope that i dont have to muche work on them.


----------



## Bart

Wow, that's a lot of goodies! I didn't know TT sold rads or D5 pumps.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of goodies! I didn't know TT sold rads or D5 pumps.


Radiators yes, but i made a mistake to ad the D5 pomps to the list "the are Aquacomputer D5's with usb".


----------



## Bart

Damn, I need to learn to read! Can't wait to see some pics of the rads. I wonder if TT copied them from anyone specific.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, I need to learn to read! Can't wait to see some pics of the rads. I wonder if TT copied them from anyone specific.


Have read som of the war that is going on between brands.







I dont want to be the guy that give comment on that isseu.








I know one thing that brands dont get pattent when it is a copy of a already given pattent "right"









I stick to giving comment on the build and the parts that i use. I am a young veteran but my war has ended a long time ago and i want to keep it this way.


----------



## Bart

Yeah that stuff never bothers me either. With that much rad space, you'll have ridiculous cooling power!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Yeah that stuff never bothers me either. With that much rad space, you'll have ridiculous cooling power!


That is what i think also " it must be" . have to read the manual how many cooland i need . I guess with the 2 x 250ml res on each side and the radiators about 3,5 liter i guess. Ha ha dont shoot me if i am a liter short.









In the Hill 7.9 build i had with 2 D5's 3 x 480's in and the run verry silent on stand 3 and still enough power.

For these two systems i am going to use 2 x double D5's . I hope it is enough. But i already have a plan ready when it is not.
Then i place in the loop at the back one extra pomp with pomptop.


----------



## TATH

Looking forward to my vacation.

But still have to work, modd en doing extra shifts for the build. I dont mind.

What have i beeing doing the last week is making mounting corner plates for the glaspanelframe "to avoid bending".

I used the M5 boldhead screws that where for mounting my standoffs to the bottom of the desk.
The say the prototype always take longer to make.

After these result i had a mixt motion about it. It wasn't quit what i like.











So i order different kind of screws and a new countersink miller.
Thise time i am pleased with the result but that also means that i have to make a new one for the right side.

New tool. Yes it looking better. This is what i like.











All 4 holes are finished.



I got a few packages wit:

- 40 x 3mm Neopreen tape for under the glaspanel frame and between the top of the desk;
- 30 x 5 mm rubber band shore 70 for under the glaspanel in the glaspanelframe.

Have to take the measurement for the hinges. I dont remove the tape and just taped the neopreen on top of the desk with tape.
Putting the frame back on and then i can take the measurements for the hinges.


----------



## TATH

I know looking at a picture from a hinge is no fun. But it is the way i work.
Make a little progress and share "the mistakes \ the progress\ etc".
Getting more happy when i finish things. Yes building cost a lot of your time esspecialy when you only use handtools.
During the build i am already thinking ahead what next to do.

next jobs:
- fit in 2 more hinges in the middle of the desk;
- fit in actuators ( still need to order them);
- order a glaspanel for the desk "with lifting tools to install the panel".

And i need to figer out the actuators that i need. I thinking about mounting them to the mdf block below the pedestel and mount them vertical to the edge of the glaspanel frame.
But before i do this i need more specs about:
- glaspanel weight;
- actuators (multi or single purpose);
- length of the cilinders and how far i can open the desk;
So there is a lot going on in my mind.
BUT I AM VERRY HAPPY about the progress i made today.


----------



## TATH

Small update.

I came home this morning from a extra 24 hour shift. I shout be going to bed but i want to make progress on the build.
I orderd new strips last week "40 x 3mm aluminium). I think the will do the job.

To give the desk more strenght i make a sort puzlle piece of the plate.
Bottom side fits so i can draw som saw lines on the other side.



Yes it fits. Not finished completely. Have to mount the plates to the desk.



Pre mounted for the picture.



Ill be back


----------



## Wolfsbora

Man, your work is incredible. I love watching every little detail from hinges to this amazing aluminum dovetail strip of aluminum. You exemplify craftsmanship!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Man, your work is incredible. I love watching every little detail from hinges to this amazing aluminum dovetail strip of aluminum. You exemplify craftsmanship!!!


Thanks Wolfbora "wolka \ wolf in russian".

Taking my time trying to do my best result in this piece of that i begin to love more and more.
I found out that al these custom work cost most of my time.

It whoot be nice if i can finish the working at the desk it self so i can send it to the powdercoater.
But the delivery of the glaspanel is 4 to 6 weeks and i not mention the actuators yet.

But i keep working on the rig the way i do at the moment.

Still much small custom work to do.

Enjoy the buildlog as i enjoy building the desk.

Thanks Henry


----------



## guitarhero23

This desk is gonna be finished like next year! So much work!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> This desk is gonna be finished like next year! So much work!


Mayby, but i think i can do a lot in 5 months. So lets wait and see. I am not in a hurry.

I am also planning to make a unit with hard disks in the right block. A drawer with cooled hdd's. A unit on it self with pomp radiator etc.

Need more time to make a drawing.


----------



## TATH

Almost vacation but still the deskbuild on my mind.

Had to get som paint today for my other project in france, "Ye paint for 100 m2 is enough". Paint in the car but i am not driving home but to the nearby glas compagnie.

I explain to the sailsman that i need a glaspanel for my deskbuild. "because i dont have a company the only way to get the glas is to pay it in advance"that is no problem.

"My wife pulls a creditcard and pay for the panel"







"Ill keep it in from your pocket money she sayes" Yes shure









So a big step forward. Now that i know the weight and the thickness of the panel i can adjust the height of the edges from the frame.





Ill be back soon.


----------



## TATH

Still 4 dayes to go before i can drive back to Holland.

I am in St cybranet france on a 2 week vacation at my parents in law. Had to do som mod work on the house .








Inside hous is fresh painted and the wood for the winter is cut.

Cant wait to go back to my other project the build.









.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Still 4 dayes to go before i can drive back to Holland.
> 
> I am in St cybranet france on a 2 week vacation at my parents in law. Had to do som mod work on the house .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside hous is fresh painted and the wood for the winter is cut.
> 
> Cant wait to go back to my other project the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmm&#8230; housemod. How about a housebuild?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Hmm&#8230; housemod. How about a housebuild?


Whe already don that,

from 1992 to 2002 whe build 4 weeks avery summmer in france.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Whe already don that,
> 
> from 1992 to 2002 whe build 4 weeks avery summmer in france.


Wow. Look at that res. Watercooling galore.


----------



## CapTen

your work is amazing, looks very very nice.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapTen*
> 
> your work is amazing, looks very very nice.


Thanks i hope you like the rest too.


----------



## TATH

Back from a short trip to france.

Yes packages :

- Army award "after 36 years"
- 2e Asus Rampage extreme IV Black edition





You like this more


----------



## TATH

Mod the mod room.

To give the desk a better place i had to change the complete setup in my room.
It took me 2 day's to finish this setup.

One more wall to go. "but first i need more paint\ the can is empty".

Other workplace for "Black Dragon".



The desk is moved to the long wall.



And for the desk i already have two windows 10 "64 bit" licensis.


----------



## willemdoom

Really everyone in our country hase those windows from ikea, nice workshop!


----------



## JoshuaB123

Subbed this build is looking amazing, nice use of the pedestals


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Really everyone in our country hase those windows from ikea, nice workshop!


Windows from IKEA !!









Yes the workshop is finaly getting shape. Don it in stages . And now that i still have 2 more weeks "vacation"it was the time to do this.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> Subbed this build is looking amazing, nice use of the pedestals


Thanks Joshua,

The idee was not a crowded deskbuild. So this was the solution.


----------



## TATH

Finished the last wall. Pffffff

The drawers under the TH-10 are full with parts for the TH-10 and spare parts.

Got a package today with Mayhem UV-bleu and red.



Yes "i like it" more space for modding.


----------



## TATH

Because i am getting my glasspanel tuesday i need to make the transport crate.

It is 27 degrees in the shade in my garden. No i got no time to sit with a can of beer. "later perhaps". I need a job to do,

Tools on the table.
Ready to go.



I just used a 12mm mdf plate and mounted a few wooden strips on it to give it more structure.



Straps on all side. I hope it will hold\ and fits.



More later this week. Time for a cold beer.


----------



## willemdoom

TATH, where do you get your destilled water in our country, looking for a reliable source.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> TATH, where do you get your destilled water in our country, looking for a reliable source.


I get my coollant at Highflow.nl

http://www.highflow.nl/koelvloeistof/kant-en-klaar


----------



## TATH

What can i say "i am a happy man".

The glaspanel is upstairs and in one piece.

With the help from my son Patrick i manage to get the panel home\ upstairs in one piece.

I made the transport crate earlier this week.

Now the panel is upstairs i can start with the last parts of the desk before i can send it in for powdercoating.


----------



## Bart

That is one huge piece of glass! It really puts the size of the desk in perspective. Looking good as always Henry!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> That is one huge piece of glass! It really puts the size of the desk in perspective. Looking good as always Henry!!


Thanks Bart,

Yes massive it is.

Working on at the last "back"edge for the glaspannel frame at the moment. Still 1,5 meter to go.
The further i com with the build how more i love it. I dont count the hours any more.

Been on holliday yet! Or did you spent your holyday at home.

Gr. Henry


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Thanks Bart,
> 
> Yes massive it is.
> 
> Working on at the last "back"edge for the glaspannel frame at the moment. Still 1,5 meter to go.
> The further i com with the build how more i love it. I dont count the hours any more.
> 
> Been on holliday yet! Or did you spent your holyday at home.
> 
> Gr. Henry


No holidays here. I took 2 weeks of vacation, but I had my parents staying with me. So it was more like "babysitting old people" than an actual vacation.


----------



## Anateus

Subbing, cant wait to see this thing filled with coolant


----------



## TATH

The desk is almost ready for transport.

Tommorow i do 2 small mods on 2 parts then i am finsihed and the desk is ready for the powdercoater.
Because i have made som parts after i receive the offer how much i have to pay i need to get in contact how much i have to pay extra.









But that is tommorow.

One pile of parts.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Subbing, cant wait to see this thing filled with coolant


Ha ha "me too".

Desk almost ready for transport to the powdercoater.


----------



## Anateus

Please do multiple before and after shots. This is one of the better parts.


----------



## Barefooter

Can't wait to see it with the powder coating done!


----------



## jdstock76

So many pages to go through .......

WELL WORTH IT!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Please do multiple before and after shots. This is one of the better parts.


That is simple "in te beginning there was nothing" . Just wait till my last update "i tell you when it is the last one".


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Can't wait to see it with the powder coating done!


Me too barefooter, in my mind i was jumping for joy at the powdercoat factory "the price wasn't sudenly not important anymore".

I need to calm down a bit.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So many pages to go through .......
> 
> WELL WORTH IT!!!!


Ha ha "many pages take a look at my other buildlog Hill 7.9" . I think it took me 2,5 years to finish.


----------



## TATH

The desk is at the powdercoater.

I realy hope the dont mess up my desk.

In the mean time i work on the pedestels and the blocks under the pedestels.

The big glaspanel is waiting for the desk to come back.









I had a modification in my mind for a extra space for the HDD's in the bottom of the blocks.
I did this on friday.

Before i can put the jigsaw into the block i want to make a sawmall. This works the best for me.
I draw a sawmall size 1:1 and print them on 4 pieces of A4 paper. Then i cut them and tape them together.
Simple and it works. Witha scalpel i cut out the piece i dont need. I put som tape underneath the mall and draw along the edges of the cutout. The rest is for the jigsaw and the file. "of course i drill 2 holes in befor i use the jigsaw".



During the build of the desk som scratches get on to the paint of the blocks. After i don the mod i sand the block light and give the block a extra layer of waterbased paint. The advantage of this paint is ( it dont smell, dry fast). Within 20 minutes i can put pressure on the painted part. One block don. On to the next block.



side view, On the side you see a hole in the block. That is on of the connections for my boxed made tube where i house my two
Thermaltake 1200 watt psu's.



The wooden standards making working on the blocks easier for me.



This is the second block working on the slice. The block was already finished befor i wnet to the firestation yesterday morning.



So i am just back from work and ready for working on them again.

What is my plan for today:

- flushing the 6 x Thermaltake RL 560's ;
- mounting 32 x 140 mm Thermaltake Riing bleu led fans;
- and mounting the Caselabs mounting frames on them.

Lets see how far whe get today.

Ill be back


----------



## TATH

Lunch time "but not before i place a update" .

Spent a few hours upstairs in my modcave.
Preparing the testing of the Thermaltake RL 560 radiators.
I just miss one item. "seringe".
I do not like to lie about test and items so here is my view of the first impression about these radiators:
- verry good paint job "must be don by a robot":
- the surface of the ports are clean and flat so there wil be no connection problems because of rest of paint or tread work:
- no bend fins;
- the plugs the use for ceil off the ports are nice "no change for chip off";
(this chip off plastic in my last build causing allot of dammage:
- good documentation;
At the beginning i did not notice there are 4 ports at one side. My mistake.
After flushing them i found nearly any residu that i shout mention.
Off cours i can not say anything about the result in the system from these radiators. I wil get back to you about that later.

The dog is always nearby. "Ye 14 year old guard dog". I think she having a brake too.



Pfff i got a job to do.



What you see is what you get.
Good documentation. A picture for those how hate to read. And a last warning for those who need a push to read.

I like the separate bags for the items.



Ready for filling up.



I can not remember if the tool below belong to the thermaltake radiators.

Good seal plugs "do not chip off".

a plug that can be tighten wit the tool. I like that.



I flush the radiators two times and open a port each time on a different side of the radiator.



This is what i mean about the flat surface. The o-ring of the plug wil seal off good this way.



First job is don. Time for lunch.
And then back to the build again.


----------



## Anateus

Damn, those rads look bad







But at least they're free. Do they have aluminium core? Because thats what I've been hearing about TT rads.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Damn, those rads look bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least they're free. Do they have aluminium core? Because thats what I've been hearing about TT rads.


Yes the have.


----------



## TATH

First row of fans are in.

Got a challange now "the 2e aquero dont fit in the pedestel" . That means that i have to find a other place for it.

First impression .


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Yes the have.


What?!?!? Tell me you aren't using aluminum rads on this beauty! Say it isn't so!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> What?!?!? Tell me you aren't using aluminum rads on this beauty! Say it isn't so!!


Yes it is so Bart "aircraft lightweight aluminium).


----------



## TATH

Mounting cost time.

No hasty job.


----------



## Ninhalem

I sure hope you don't have problems with galvanic corrosion because of the aluminum rads. I would hate to have to tear out those rads and other block components if galvanic corrosion hits.


----------



## Anateus

Im feeling sorry for all those sexy blocks...


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> I sure hope you don't have problems with galvanic corrosion because of the aluminum rads. I would hate to have to tear out those rads and other block components if galvanic corrosion hits.


He'll need to use some sort of glycol coolant solution.


----------



## morencyam

I really don't understand why Tt would use aluminum for their radiator cores. Bad idea.

Aside from that, the rest of the build is coming along very nicely. This is going to be one heck of a build when it's done. Looking forward to it


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I really don't understand why Tt would use aluminum for their radiator cores. Bad idea.
> 
> Aside from that, the rest of the build is coming along very nicely. This is going to be one heck of a build when it's done. Looking forward to it


TT were always "the cheaper" option. Maybe not price-wise, but quality-wise for certain


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I really don't understand why Tt would use aluminum for their radiator cores. Bad idea.
> 
> Aside from that, the rest of the build is coming along very nicely. This is going to be one heck of a build when it's done. Looking forward to it


Wait, I just checked the price: $110 for an aluminum core 480mm radiator...

You could get a way higher quality copper core radiator from some of the top water cooling companies for *less*. I could sort of understand the aluminum core if they were cheap, but their pricing is pretty mid range. Oh Thermaltake

Anyway; sweet build OP!


----------



## Ninhalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> I sure hope you don't have problems with galvanic corrosion because of the aluminum rads. I would hate to have to tear out those rads and other block components if galvanic corrosion hits.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll need to use some sort of glycol coolant solution.
Click to expand...

And for some reason I'm not a fan of glycol cooling solutions, but I can't remember the reason why.


----------



## SavellM

Subbed!

Thing of beauty!
Makes me really want to do another desk build... Keep it up.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> Thing of beauty!
> Makes me really want to do another desk build... Keep it up.


Ha ha Thanks "i am just a beginner".

Love your deskbuild.


----------



## kaistledine

Subscribed and best of luck !


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Yes the have.


Oh man ...


----------



## TATH

Little update.

I call the powdercoater to ask how far the are with my desk.

I was a lttle down that the may blast my desk. But Lucky the send the desk for a galvanic treadment (chromat)..
The aspect the desk next week back and ready for the powdercoat job.
Fingers crossed.

Meanwile i was testing my old cpu out of my Hill 7.9 build in the hope i can use it in a system. It seems that the cpu is dead.
Pitty but this is how thing go. I alredy got a i7 4820K as replacement from e-bay. I think i build the motherboard in my reserve system.

Mean while i do prep work for the desk and search the internet for memory for my 2e Asus IV BLack Edition . Hope to find a cheap solution.

Hope ill be back soon with the pictures from my desk powdercoated.


----------



## TATH

Yes i am home. It was a long day at the firestation.
"No no fires today". But just bussy.
One thing i needed to do this evening is turning one row of the Thermaltake Riing 14 bleu led fans the other way. This because i dont want a fridge between my legs during gaming. Easy and quick job. I also wanted to show a picture of the first block with fans running. Ye "lights on".
Had to search for the second 8 way splitter I connected 2 Aquacomputer power adjusters and plug in the powercable. Ahum what do you think. Nice color contrast with the dark black Caselabs Pedestel and block.

So the first 16 fans are build in still 30 more to go .


----------



## SavellM

I have to ask, what's the noise like with all those fans?
Does it sound like a jet engine?


----------



## Anateus

Edit: nvm


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> I have to ask, what's the noise like with all those fans?
> Does it sound like a jet engine?


With the fans on full trottle







 you hear them . With the low noise cable ( that is in the package) the fans spin down to 1100 rpm. You nearly hear them.

I did a test with the fans.

I wanted to try out the fans. What the do and how much can i controle them.
After the test i must atmid i am impressed about the results.
Yes i want those in my desk for certan.
Testresuld of the Riing 12 High Static Pressure fan
% rpm v Ma Temp remark
100 1635 11..9 170 24,5 without low noise cable
90 1525 10.8 159 24,5
85 1462 10,2 148 24,6
80 1397 9,5 140 24,8
75 1345 8,9 131 24,9
70 1279 8,3 121 25,2
65 1210 7,7 116 25,3
60 1139 7,1 105 25,4
55 1051 6,5 98 25,5
50 962 5,9 89 25,7
45 875 5,2 82 25,8
40 787 4,6 74 25,8

100 1141 12 99 23,9 with lownoise cable















with low noise cable "no noise







"


I did not go down with he voltage but i realy like the specs.


----------



## TATH

It seems ages ago that i put a update on my buildlog.
But there is finaly good news from the powdercoat compagny. The receive the desk today from the galvanic compagny.
So the aspect that the desk is finished (powdercoated next week) .


----------



## TATH

Waiting i hate it "who doesn't".









"Next week the desk is powdercoated and finished the man told me"








In the mean time i mod a few things.

One of the things that i must change on the desk is the space for the aquero for the pedestel.
"Why i have to give it a other place" ! The 2 RL 560 radiators taken in the space at the bay drives. So i needed more space but i seems to be imposible.
Thats why i move the Aquero and the power adjusters in to the block below the pedestel.

I measured out the aluminium plates that i need to order. "Yes 5mm thick" why so thick!. Because the front lines up with the pedestel above it.
Placing a order for material just takes a minute. And i alredy received the plates.

Before i can work on them i need the measurements of the bay drives fom the pedestel. I made a paper mall and cut out the section for the baydrives with a scalpel.
"Wil it fit" .

Off cours i am using the short Caselabs mountingplates. "The long ones where already mounted from my previous build".
Yes it seems that it fit.
So with these dimensions i can make the cutting and dril mall for the panel.



Size mall is 1:1 "so it must fit perfectly.



Tape around the edges to hold the paper in place. I cut out the middle part with a scalpel. And carved the outlines of the bay drive.



Ready to drill som mounting holes.



Little fight with the jigsaw to get the middle piece out.











With patience i manage to make it a "look a like caselabs pedestel front panel \ just joking"








I countersink all the screw holes to keep it as flat as posible. I wil take a look if i can get other screws for mounting.



Not bad for a day's work.



I notice that i missed a few spots in the block with the paint . So again igave the block a 5e layer off paint.
I still have a full can off water based paint left.

The panel needs a little more attention then it is finished. Because i use the pedestel mounting plates the aquero stick out about 5mm.
So i have two options:

- make a black acrylic cover:
- or redrill the mounting holes in the drives.

I think if i make a few horizontal slices in the plates so i can adjust them.

So more work .


----------



## TATH

Thoughts and feelings about the build "So far".

Ther are a few thing i want to mention.

Thickness of the plating:

Iff you deside to make a desk like this and you want to powdercoat it instead of just paint it. Then you need to be shure that:
- the desk is welded;
- the plating is at least 3 mm.

If it is 2mm like mine is then the can not clean the plating "by blasting" because the panels wil bent to much.

Now i had to send the desk for a extra treadment "chromatising". Before the can powdercoat it.

I must say that i dont have a plan for all the next steps. I just hapens and plans are made and completed at the same time.

I am still thinking about changing out the itx mb for a full size mb. I have got a new "second hand Asus Rampage IV black edition" with a new BP full cover block for it.
My mind is aiming for a i7 3960x\3970x\ 4960x (if i can ).

Enough memory for the mb's is still a thing that i am working on.
On one of my Black Editions i have already two 16 gb Dominator GT kits with BP cooling blocks on them.

For the other i still have to som extra shifts to getting them.

With my friends i am talking about having 3 screens. Wich one must i buy!.







It is still verry dificult .
One thing i know already is that i want one more Titan (the 6gb version) at the right side.

Ha ha now i am thinking of it "this is the first weekend that i am at home ( no extra shifts). And more time to update my buildlog\ making plans and so.

One more thing that hapens lately. People try to contact me "i have i problem and must do this and that and if not then







" .Well i can tell you one thing.

GET LOST and NEVER COM BACK.

To keep them from my internet doorstep i ran multiple security programs. "I hate those parasites" Get a job.









So this feels good









Going to get som food to calm down my stumage and then back to the build.

Ha ha i am open for good tips but not for people ho got bad attentions.


----------



## Ninhalem

I like your build and the amount of care you have taken to photograph and share with us your progress.

For your computer screens, I would suggest getting 144 Hz at 27" diagonal (68.58 cm) minimum. EIZO has a new 1440p monitor coming out in the Winter that is 144 Hz IPS that might interest you; I know I'm very intrigued by it.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/eizo-foris-fs2735-144-hz-ips-gaming-monitor.html


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

damn, firefighting must be a lucrative business over there. _another_ titan, triple monitors, 4960X... that is a lot of moola $$$









as usual, your craftsmanship is above grade. great work, can't wait to see final assembly!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> I like your build and the amount of care you have taken to photograph and share with us your progress.
> 
> For your computer screens, I would suggest getting 144 Hz at 27" diagonal (68.58 cm) minimum. EIZO has a new 1440p monitor coming out in the Winter that is 144 Hz IPS that might interest you; I know I'm very intrigued by it.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/eizo-foris-fs2735-144-hz-ips-gaming-monitor.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> damn, firefighting must be a lucrative business over there. _another_ titan, triple monitors, 4960X... that is a lot of moola $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual, your craftsmanship is above grade. great work, can't wait to see final assembly!


Thanks for the compliment and the tip.

The real work starts when i get my desk.







The man of the powdercoat compagny asured me that the desk is ready next week. "Cant wait to see it".

My first monitors are Eizo S2000 and 887 also have a S2100. At the time i got them (mayby more then 10 years ago) i did not no anything about framerate. Only that the best panels where made by Eizo.
These day's you have to watch out what you say because the ammount of new monitors are incredible . And so is the quality.

I have seen this Foris monitor before "turbo mode". At the moment i only try to finish the desk.









As for the firefighters job i can only say that i do avery month at least 2 extra 24 hour shift to pay for this madness. And that already for over 4 years. get you calculator ready 41 extra 24 hour shift makes .... hours x dollar\ euro. per year. Yes that is a lot of pocket money


----------



## Bart

Those 24hr shifts have to be hard on the body though! I used to work 12s on a bad schedule (day / day / night / night / 4 days off), and it near killed me. I can't imagine 24, unless there's some napping in there somewhere.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> damn, firefighting must be a lucrative business over there. _another_ titan, triple monitors, 4960X... that is a lot of moola $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual, your craftsmanship is above grade. great work, can't wait to see final assembly!


Ha ha "do you think that" . Well the amount of "moola"fade away when you seen the hours i have to make to urn it.

I Always say "No pain no gain". Nothing for free.

If you know what you want you have a few options.

- inherit "wil not work poor family"








- buy new "have to do a lot of overtime"\ (better move my bed to the firestation);
- buy second hand stuf " is a good option".

As for the crafsmanship "thank you for the compliment". It try to do it as good as posible.
It is fun to do but it feels like a "obstical cours". I must say again i have learnd a lot.


----------



## TATH

Ye "In case some one having a old Asus Titan in the basement" .

I already orderd a 3e waterblock.


----------



## TATH

Back to the build "stop dreaming".

I mounted a few things in the cover off the block:
- one Aqeuro 5 pro and
- two brackets with 6 pa2's

The parts stick out above the cover i made. Ahum i dont like that "need to solve this little problem".

Yes i am going to make one big face plate for the parts and mount a acrylic plate behind it. At least i am going to try to make a new cover.









So i took the AquaComputer Original faceplates from the PA2's and the Aquero and measured all things up.

Try out with a print . Yes just one mill off line. So i adjust the drawing and re measure all the faceplates again. Yes this time the dimensions are oke.

Time to tape it on the 2mm aluminium plate.



Time for the jigsaw. I found out that the jigsaw jumps less when i put something under it. "old mdf". It works for me.



Now i have to drill a few holes in it. I measure out the center of the hole that i need to drill and pull the drill press handle down. This way the drill leaves a point pushed in to the paper mall and i know if the drill is off line ore not.



I choose the drill for getting the center part out. Avoiding bending something with the jigsaw.



With a scrap piece of clear acrylic behind it it looks good to me. I just finished with making a slope edge on one side. Because i am already late i stop and work further tommorow. I think with bleu leds behind the acrylic it will looks good. "What do you think".











Ill be back


----------



## crafty615

Subbed, very nice!


----------



## TATH

Work work work and still not finished.

But i made som progress "the parts fit" on to the panel.

More work to do "details". That for later.

Boldhead or countersink "what must it be".









Doing a try out with leds later this week "yes bart bleu leds"

So for now because i am late again a snapshot with my Phone.



Ill be back


----------



## Ninhalem

Button head screws give that nice riveted look for a panel with all metal, but I still like that clean look from using flat top angled screws with a countersunk hole. I feel like your desk build up until now has had very clean lines over all, so I think you should continue with the flat top screw with countersunk hole design ethos.


----------



## morencyam

I agree with Ninhalem. You've been doing countersunk the "hole"(







) time, so why change now.


----------



## Barefooter

Oh yes... must counter sink the screws.

I just can't wait to see the desk come back from the powder coating shop!


----------



## TATH

Yes you made me do it.









I asked for a opinion about the screws "countersink or boldhead".

O boy the want countersink ones.

The thing is that all the holes a drild by hand so not all holes are in line.
You can cover this with boldhead screws because you can move them a bit. The countersink ones are a different story. One of 4 holes must be countersinkt offline above the hole for 20% and one 15%. I was happy when the last poweradjuster was mounted. I quick lay the frontpanel on the big panel to make a picture. O yes i see i forgot to outline the frontpanel. It is no problem because the frontpanel is not attached on the big panel yet.

Powdercoater. I made a Phone call today to ask if the powdercoat job is finished. "NO not started yet". Have to call back tommorow.

The build It is like a obstacle cours. So i guess i have one more week. "If the start powdercoating next week".
Lets hope the do.

So now a few pictures.

Just a view from the back. "No Original mounting plates at the righ and left side.



The edges are realy sharp.



Yes you must go the say "countersink screws it is".











After a strugle with outlining the countersinkholes i manage to mount the aquero and the poweradjusters.
The thing is that handdrild holes are never the same so if you change the normal holes into countersink holes you might have to change a few holes. "countersink som of them outline".



View from above. I hope that the view is better when the panels are painted.
One thing the panel is placed without mounting so if you notice that the panel is not outlined then you are right.
I just seen it after i made the pictures.



I like the sharp edges.



Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Oh yes... must counter sink the screws.
> 
> I just can't wait to see the desk come back from the powder coating shop!


So do i Barefooter. But i think it is going to take them at least one more week. The did not start the powdercoat job yet.









I can not wait to toutch the desk.

I must be patient. So one more week for working on the second frontpanel.


----------



## TATH

Finaly good news.

It feels like playing games with your mind.

But i just had a phonecall with the powdercoater. "Today the will powdercoat the desk".

So i guess that i get my desk next week.


----------



## Ninhalem

Much better! I really like this look especially with those metric hex (what are those M3's?) screws. You could pick up a high speed steel countersink from a place like McMaster-Carr for about 10 USD depending on the size you need.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> Much better! I really like this look especially with those metric hex (what are those M3's?) screws. You could pick up a high speed steel countersink from a place like McMaster-Carr for about 10 USD depending on the size you need.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2591921/width/500/height/1000[/IMG][/quote]
> 
> Yes the are stainless steel 3mm screws. I got a box full with different sizes.
> 
> During the build i order more and more. "It seems that a modder never have enough".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the countersink tool i have a different one. This one makes the hole much smoother then the above one you show me. " I have that one too".
> 
> This is the one i use. It has a hole in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to look for the bill but i think this one goos up to 10 mm.


----------



## TATH

I am working overtime avery month a few 24 hour shifts .

This way i can affort to get the parts for my desk.

Until now i have got my Titans brand new. ( i have 2 already for the build) .

I have XSPC blocks on them.



Because many people change their cards i some times see cards on a auction.

I sign in today on e-bay and where able to get the card for a acceptable price.

And i got me the above waterblock for it.

So again i have to change the specs of the build. "Do i mind" NO


----------



## TATH

Second panel made today.

Better depth of the screws this time.

It all starts with this "scrap piece"altho no piece is scrap unless i cant use it any more.



Iused the Original mountingplate as a drill mal this time.



Working on the edges.



Happy that it all fits.









Dinner time.

Ill be back


----------



## TATH

To little time this evening.

Just a teaser









Mounted the frontpanel and just connect all up with powercables.

drilling 2,5mm holes for 3mm tread to mount the aquero panel.



O ye i like it.



Ahum yes even more.









Oeps light went out


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

dayummm


----------



## Ninhalem

What are the red lights below the Aquaero for again?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> What are the red lights below the Aquaero for again?


Dont know









power on leds from each of the poweradjusters.


----------



## Ninhalem

I never quite understood what role the power adjusters filled for Aquacomputer, and the description of the product on Aquacomputer's page doesn't exactly illuminate. What roles are the power adjusters filling in your system?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> I never quite understood what role the power adjusters filled for Aquacomputer, and the description of the product on Aquacomputer's page doesn't exactly illuminate. What roles are the power adjusters filling in your system?


Imagine you have one channel on Aquaero 6. You could hook up maximum of, lets say, 20 Gentle Typhoons there (no idea how much really can).
But what if you want more, and you have no more channels left? Well, you use poweradjust to split that channel for even more fans!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> I never quite understood what role the power adjusters filled for Aquacomputer, and the description of the product on Aquacomputer's page doesn't exactly illuminate. What roles are the power adjusters filling in your system?[/quote
> 
> Multiple answers posible:
> 
> - it keeps the start voltage (piek) in a range at start.
> 
> The other one "i have to do something with them got about 12 of them in storage" .
> 
> I learnd one thing about them that you can use them without the aquero if you want. Off cours with the software.
> Connect a few on a usb hub and control your fans this way.
> 
> In the Aquero guide the say you need to connect the aquabus cable from pa2 to the aquero to show and control it all.
> I have seen people strugle with the aquabus cables.
> 
> So the fastest way is to connect all to usb.
> 
> I must admit that in use i did not use them long. So i thought lets give it a try again.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Imagine you have one channel on Aquaero 6. You could hook up maximum of, lets say, 20 Gentle Typhoons there (no idea how much really can).
> But what if you want more, and you have no more channels left? Well, you use poweradjust to split that channel for even more fans!


Wel i think you have to skip the IF and watch this movie.






It is posible that you stil have questions with if, I guess the answer is that you can ad 4 pa2's to a Aquero.

Power on each channel is at least 30 wattttttttt "WHATT". For the 5 PRo

And with the extra passive cooling block even more.

Off cours it is a long time for me that i lookt in to the manual.


----------



## TATH

About the poweradjusters i found something new.

Always try to explain and give answers. LOL


----------



## TATH

From a few things i get tired:

- Waiting for the fire brigade when you have a fire. "minutes seems to last like ages".

- waiting for your desk to get powdercoated. After a few Phone calls my veteran blood starts to raise in temperature. NO i am not angry but a little disapointed that the still not finished powdercoating it. This thing hapens when you are speaking to tree differnt people from the firm. Actualy it is the boss ho say this job first.

In my mind i already launch a rocket attack and nuke the place down. "I want my desk back whaaaa".

But i dont give up so i call them again. This time the give me the idee that the are already at work on my precious desk.

"What color the man ask me". PFff i have wrote that on the list i gave him". I take my pill to calm down and gave him the right answer "RAL 9005 matt" in the hope that there is a bell ringing on the other side and that the finaly start powdercoating my desk.

Did anybody hear me screem or shout "NO" this means that i am not angry and patient.

Lets hope that i receive my desk verry soon "it feels like waiting on the firebrigade".


----------



## Bart

Show the powder coating place your avatar picture. Tell them you still have that gun. They'll finish up pretty quick.


----------



## TATH

Ye Finaly i got the call where i am waiting on.

"the desk is powdercoated and ready for pick up".

I must say the only thing that was on my mind this past few 2 weeks was my desk.

Thanks to my neighbour dennis who has a big van i am able to pick it up.































And a other package arived today form Germany.



O boy i got lots of work to do. My mind is teasing me "i think i need a drink".









Mayby i am able to post som pictures today.


----------



## The Colonel

AWESOME VGA

I'd like have a BEER too Bro!

Cheers


----------



## TATH

Here you are Luc









I am just back with my friend and beighbour. Whe pickt up the desk.

Yes finaly my baby is back home.

The say "now comes the fun part". But i try to folow my plan.

Time for a first glimp of the desk.









And i also got a package from Germany today



Ill be back soon


----------



## The Colonel

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TATH* 

Here you are Luc









I am just back with my friend and beighbour. Whe pickt up the desk.

Yes finaly my baby is back home.

The say "now comes the fun part". But i try to folow my plan.

Time for a first glimp of the desk.


> And i also got a package from Germany today
> 
> Ill be back soon


The painting look GREAT and seems perfect!








I like this Desk Bro!









It's a fantastic Mod


----------



## Bart

If Henry scratches that desk, I will hear him scream in Canada.







Looking good Henry! How does the power coat job look close up?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> If Henry scratches that desk, I will hear him scream in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Henry! How does the power coat job look close up?


Realy good from what cooth see last evening.

Off cours i have to check if all parts are back.


----------



## Barefooter

Nice powder coating! Going to look awesome with all your hardware in there


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Nice powder coating! Going to look awesome with all your hardware in there


Thanks barefooter,

A few spots thats need to be repaired ( 2 blank scrachtes fingernail size on the led profile) and the right corner where a few drops of the aluminium compount presst out) you nearly don see it so if the desk is finished you wont see a thing of it.

Still a long way to go still need to:

- make standoffs for under my insert plates;
- paint the last panel that i made (going to hapen this weekend);
- finish the blocks (need to be don before i mount them to the desk);
- make the fillport hole in the blocks bigger so i can tiden the ring below the fillport "need som space".

Then it is mounting time. And in wat order i am still thinking.

And there are still things that i need to buy;

- multiple screens .
- more ssd or hdd's for the server side;
- new headphone sets ( for gaming and for the music side). I like the sennheiser ones';
- new keybord because this one ha ha stays where it is.

So much to wish and work for.

But i aind complaining i came this far and the rest is just a matter of time.

A other thing that i am planning is a plate with the sponsornames and logo's on the wall with led light behind it.

Als making a new drawing for more custom grills made by coldzero for the desk.

It seems that i am a bussy man.









Ill be back


----------



## Ninhalem

For music headphones I suggest you take a look at Beyerdynamic, specifically the DT880 or DT990. Both are very good headphones, especially when paired with a DAC and Amp.


----------



## GHADthc

Man I don't think I've ever commented on your builds before, because they just speak for themselves, but this is shaping up to be awesome, and makes me want to try and build a custom desk PC one day when I have the space for it, I am also really looking forward to seeing Black Dragon progress some more as well.

As for headphones, I second Beyerdynamic also, or even some AudioTechnica models such as the ATH-AD900/A900X (Though they are a little bit lacking in the low end, and their highs are a bit overwhelming at times)...also if the budget permits it, look into some custom Fostex cans, like Mr Speakers Alpha Dog/ Alpha Prime (Pretty pricey though).


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Man I don't think I've ever commented on your builds before, because they just speak for themselves, but this is shaping up to be awesome, and makes me want to try and build a custom desk PC one day when I have the space for it, I am also really looking forward to seeing Black Dragon progress some more as well.
> 
> As for headphones, I second Beyerdynamic also, or even some AudioTechnica models such as the ATH-AD900/A900X (Though they are a little bit lacking in the low end, and their highs are a bit overwhelming at times)...also if the budget permits it, look into some custom Fostex cans, like Mr Speakers Alpha Dog/ Alpha Prime (Pretty pricey though).


Thanks for joining.

During my builds the last 3 years i learnd a lot of skills "i thought i did not have" . Now being patient let me to make my dreambuild.
I Always say and am convinced that most people can build a desk if the want.

That is the reason why i share buildlogs at more then one place.

As for the headphone i will write the brands down. I must be honest if i say i aim for a sponsorship and ad the brand name and logo on the sponsors bord on the wall.

I think it was 4 years or more ago that i was searching for a good headset. i Always look for tests. I found at that time the Sennheiser PC-350 together with the Asus xonar STX being a good set "at least that is what the test say".

Now that my soft cover of my headphone shells falling appart i wonder if there are spare parts and there are "lucky".
Because this desk has multiple functions i aim for two different sort of headphones (gaming \ music).

I have looked in to the headphone market and my hard melt away when i see the expensive ones.
What i am going to do i dont know yet. Mayby i change parts later.

I have two Xonar cards and planning to put them in. There wil be two new headphones this may be somwhere next year.

I will make a file with the brands you all name me and make a studie of it.

Thank you for sharing this information with me.


----------



## Ninhalem

No problem TATH. I personally use an AKG K242 HD headset coupled with an Aune T1 24bit Tube USB DAC. This particular DAC is very well reviewed on Head-Fi.org and doesn't break the bank if you want to get into vacuum tube audio. The brands of headphones besides Beyerdynamic that I would recommend would be AKG ($$), Grado ($$$$), HiFiMan ($$$), and some Sennheiser models. If you don't want to have 2 headsets, you could always use a ModMic (http://www.modmic.com/) and attach your own microphone at the position you want.


----------



## TATH

Yes weekend.

Time for modding. But first the weekend shopping at the lokal supermarket els i have to eat the table.

During the ride i get a call from the "officer on duty" whe need something "can you com to the firestation". Ye oke. After one hour at the firstation job don.

Back to the supermarket and then straight back home to do som modding.

The front panel is getting a few layers of paint "primer and final layers of deep black". I use the heatgun for speeding up the drying proces. Doing it this way i am able to give the panel more then one layer of paint. For the job i now use a mask with double filter. "My wife made me buy one".









The new aquero panel. Fresh painted.



After a few hours the paint is dry enough so i can mount the panel.



Next panel ready for the same treathment. "tommorow".



With the caselabs frontpanel back on is see that i need to do a modification to align both fronts out.

And i make two more slices in the blocks under the radiators so the wiring stays under the radiators.

I also gave the caselabs front panel the same layer of paint as the desk.

But that is for tommrow.

Now i have to order 14 extra fillports for the desk.


----------



## TATH

Lazy Sunday morning !

After the last test with the fans i thought "sloppy job" need to work have to do something about the cable management.
All the fan cables tru the middle slice in the block doesn't look good.
So i deside to make two slices more in the block.

I still have the saw mall on my system "i just need to measure up the middle line of the radiators then i know where the othes slices must be.

When you only have a old HP A4 black laserjet 4050N the only way to make a big sawing mall is to stick the parts together.








Normaly if you have small children the wil do the job for you. But mine a grown up 23 and 25 and the have far other things to do then helping dady with his rig.





In the two folowing pictures you see that the front is outline "have to change that".





Had to take out The fan units out of the pedestel for getting access to the block.
"I thank myself for putting the mall together".









It fits. Now i follow the lines with the scalpel and draw the lines in the panel below.



Marking the saw and drill lines with tape.



With a 22mm wood drill i make two holes and then the jigsaw follows. Fast job.











Lets see if i can line out the fronts. "Yes that is better: Because i have a 5mm gap at the back of the pedestel i fill that up with a strip of blak neopreen tape.





I re painted the top and the slices. "Ye i like the look".



Now it is time to do something about my cable management.
It is good that i dont need the bottom of the caselabs pedestel. This way i can do the job more easier.


----------



## TATH

Cable management job is don.

Forgot these two pictures.

No cables to see "the disapear under the radiators down in to the block"











The middle slice i think i am going to use for drainage of my loops.


----------



## Drags

DAYIUM! Very nice built!

subbed ofc


----------



## TATH

Got a day of from work.

So it is partial a modding day.









First i had to smoothen the window frame of my new aquero 6 pro frontpanel.
Filing until it is good enough.



And i want sharp edges that means sanding time.



Some times whe also have a moment of joy "package time"
I realise the the have a new emplyee at HighFlow.nl who is fond of tape.



Because it was hard work i get the lolly this time "agree".



Panels painted and hanging to dry in the back.



I am sitting behind my office desk downstairs when my 14 year old Jack Russel start to growl at me.
"No no more cookies" my pocket money for this week is gone "O ye show me".
I lift the dog up "look there is all your cookie money gone to".



Have to do some house jobs.

Ill be back later today.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> DAYIUM! Very nice built!
> 
> subbed ofc


Welcome and enjoy yourself reading one of my buildlogs.


----------



## Bart

If the dog eats your fittings, you asked for it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> If the dog eats your fittings, you asked for it.


Now that you say it "i miss one fitting". Where is the da.... dog. She burries all kind of stuf in the garden.


----------



## TATH

I just finish modding.

I dont make it a long story. Just a few pictures "if that is oke with you all".

Parts painted today.



Closeup.



Cable management.



Altho loos "THE BLOCKS ARE UNDER THE DESK" YEEEEEEEEE








No i am not excited or am i excited.

Ha ha and yes i see dust from my mod last evening.


----------



## TATH

Santa is back,

I am just home. Small package on the table and a note next to it "you werent home" . That is tru .









What is in the two boxes:

1 x second hand Aquero 6 XT with a black faceplate;

1 x new Aquero 6 XT with a silver faceplate;
2 x passive coolingblocks red;
1 x faceplate black



So i dont have to borrow the 2 aquero's 6 XT out of my Black dragon build.









And Saturday "NO PICTURES" because i am at the firestation for 24 hours.


----------



## Recr3ational

Amazing.


----------



## TATH

Yes bussy.

Today i wanted to mount the psu box. But it seems Murphy has other plans with me. Because i changed the block a little i have to change the edge of the box too







. It is just a small problem but it cost me two evenings to do it. Ha ha almost finished.

Just a few pictures!

Moving the desk to the fron to be able to work at the back. Altho the desk is powdercoated i still protect the surface as much i can.



Screw boxes on the table. I found 5 mm flathead screws. "He nice". Yes this means making the holes 1mm bigger to fit them in.



I got a tool for the job.



Ye i know "to dark" and to late to make good pictures. Tape is on the psu box where i am filing down a bit of the edge to align the block under the desk better. So more work.







Aah dust. And you see the new flathead screws are in place.



More tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Amazing.


It is "welcome to my world".


----------



## TATH

Desk and blocks finaly mounted together.

Small problem. The bolds that i had where 5 mm to short. So i had to go shopping again.

Problem solved. Mounting holes of the block and pedestel re drild because of my moddification i did a few days ago.
The most inportant thing is that the job is finished.

What is next "the mounting of my led profiles" . From that point i hope mounting parts go faster "but you never can tell". Watch out for Murphy









O yes a few pictures.

Sharp corners on the oudside.



This is better.



The only thing that i have to change is the coler of the pedestel sidepanel.



Teaser with the angle piece on top.



Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Back from work this morning. With the desk "always on my mind" it is modding time. I want all the profiles in. Almost don with that job. And i already put in the 2 front panels. the faceplates are painted so thaqt the match with the color from the desk.

I also want to order other led strips for the desk. I have the sheelded ones but i want to have the normale ones. That is hapening today. The fabwerkapp on my Phone still not work. grrr... but i dont give up.

I have a few pictures "from my cell Phone \ not sharp" but it is a start to show how far i am.

Getting ready to change the faceplates for the 2 new Aquero's 6 XT's.

Time for mounting the powdercoated led profiles.



Above these parts comes a angle piece 40 x 20 x 3mm.



Mounting the top. That means sometimes re tap the tread. Patient job.



I just need to put the glaspanel frame together.



Caselabs frontpanel mounted. Faceplate is in the back ""just painted".



Already looking good.

















So that is it for today "i am going out having dinner in a reastaurant with my family".









Ill be back soon .


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

@TATH

Your quotation marks turned into a diacritic umlaut at some point. I think you meant a reference to this:




Bon appetit.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> @TATH
> 
> Your quotation marks turned into a diacritic umlaut at some point. I think you meant a reference to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon appetit.


Hu "dont know what you mean"









I like the song tho.


----------



## The Colonel

Ehi guys I don't understand!

Buuuuuut The Mod is Awesome, I drink a beer and Rock & Roll


----------



## willemdoom

He TATH, two questions, you mentioned somewhere that you got your fans for 4 euros less, where did you buy them? And second, where do you buy your second hand parts, there doesn't seem to be a big market for computer parts in The Netherlands..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> He TATH, two questions, you mentioned somewhere that you got your fans for 4 euros less, where did you buy them? And second, where do you buy your second hand parts, there doesn't seem to be a big market for computer parts in The Netherlands..


- Those where the fans in my black dragon build Noiseblocker PK3 140mm , got them from aqua computer.
- the aquero 6 xt i found on tweakers.

No you have to search avery day to find something nice. e-bay, tweakers.

You must be Lucky to find something for a good price.


----------



## TATH

Fresh painted faceplates for the 2 top Aquero's 6 XT's

Ready for mounting. i paintsprayed the faceplates in the same color then mu desk.





I also got a message from XSPC that my new Razor block is on the mail. Tru track and trace i can follow it.

Ahum yes Hong Kong, Then Dubai.








I hope the use a fast flying pigeon.









Some times i talk with people on Facebook from Australia "8 hours time differance" . I have to keep that in mind.

Having coffee at the moment and going upstairs to make a few special standoffs for under my insert panels..

Ill be back soon.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> - Those where the fans in my black dragon build Noiseblocker PK3 140mm , got them from aqua computer.
> - the aquero 6 xt i found on tweakers.
> 
> No you have to search avery day to find something nice. e-bay, tweakers.
> 
> You must be Lucky to find something for a good price.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## TATH

When i find a brand that have good stuf i mention it. And also when it is crap i will tell you.

So what do i have to say about this picture









Caselabs frontpanel kit. "Great stuf" expensive for me because i want them and the shipping and tax is more then the price the cost.
But great to work with, good quality. Ha ha yes i use them for all my builds.

It wont take long before someone say "He a caselabs desk".



Taking the set out of the desk befor i send it to the powdercoater. Shi..... i miss one of the big o -rings.
Lucky i have the set for the black dragon build. So i borrow the needed piece.
I hope i find the other one.











You want me to tell something about the Caselabs motherboard trays too . It is the same like all the other stuf.
Good quality , a must have for modders. The only thing is "i need to repaint because of the color.











Insertpanel without the grommets placed in to see how it looks.



Neopreen foam placed on tree parts of the desk for under the glaspanelframe. Ha ha i hope i get all the bolds out without damaging the plates.



Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## TATH

This evening i used for mounting the glaspanel frame.

57 screws. Ye a nice patient job for this evening.









I first place all the parts where in place. The plates are carved in the sides so i know where to put them when i get them back from the powdercoater..



My daughter want me to help her to get som cabinets so whe went together to the shop. He what is that Liquid bond.
I take that for my screws.



Ye bleu tip. It is hard out in 3 hours.



Frame in place but not finished. I have to stick double sided tape on the rubber window strips and place the on the inside.





A i forgot to move my stuf away from under my desk. O who cares about that.











More tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Why is it Always that i trampling when it is almost 17:00 hours (end of my day shift at the fire station). Excited to get home back to my desk\ wife.

The desk is begin to a sort holy grail. I must build. "Ye the build is Always on my mind".

19:30 hour dinner is ready "pizza". "thank god it is friday".

Packages yes Always packages. Empty boxes piling up in the living room.

Forgot to load up the camera battery. Stil have my Samsung S3 . When i tell someone that i have a new Phone "Phone from the firestation"people start to laugh at me when i say the type S3" Now the have a S6 . "Oke so no excited news about that" no fear that the going to steal it either. Lucky me.

Back to the build "i am talking like a machine gun".
So i got my backplate back from my watercooling surplier HighFlow.nl. And a new Waterblock from XSPC ( out of Hong Kong).

When i go home i Always take a short route. The block does not "Hong Kong, Dubai, Germany, Netherlands". I think the dont see a block like this so often in the desert of Dubai. Ha ha

This time i check all the treads before mounting. Super and bling bling block. Am i crazy if i say i want a 4e one in my desk ! Fill up the desk Scoty.

My wishlist becomes a bucket list. And my wife probably have to work until is 70 for my desk parts.

Piccccccctures ye ye .

Wrapt in as if it must survive world war IV. I like it when the take care of this.



First optical check. Ye looking good











With my M.S.D. degree i check the treads with the screws that came with the backplate "Yes oke".











Yes block is on. Is it strange when i say i want a 4e card







Time will tel if i manage to get one more.
It seems that my wishlist becomes a bucket list.













O yes i love the sharp look.












Ill be back tommorow when i get som doubles sided tape for the led job.


----------



## TATH

Up up up early LOL.

It was 10:00 a clock this morning when i woke up. The first thing that i did was making a transaction to Jim from Clockwork Case Mods for my custom reservoir for my Black Dragon build. Pfff job don. Time for the bathroom "NO YOUR NOT" first put the double sided tape on the led profiles and get the motherboard tray inside. Grrrr "oke" . Sticky tape almost don. And the tray is inside. I pretent that i am just out of bed. This time bathroom time and swift downstairs for my coffee.

Nicole is reading the newspapers "dont have time for that" , Coffee please!
2 minutes later my coffee is ready. Just say the magic word and coffee is ready.

Back to the build again. Panel looking good "where is the other one". I have to do that one too.

Lets see how the pictures look like.





Have to go need to do the other one.


----------



## TATH

Looking at the picures in my last update you see the insertplate in the desk.

Because i fing it time to change out the upstanding bolds under the insert plates i started making 40 support angle pieces today.

i still have 1 meter of 40 x 20 x 3mm . So sawing that in pieces of 2 cm will do the trick.

I started with the job at 10:30 this morning and just finish working on them at 19:00 hour.

I am pleased with the result. For the gamingside the plates are ready for mounting\ placing.

Tommotor morning i start with shorten the other 20 plates.

From ther whe see what els i can do.









The four screws in the back did not fit in because the tray is 2mm above the hole.
So i need to shorten all 20 support plates on this side and the server side.



40 x 20 x 3mm angle clampt in. Ready for the saw "ye i need 40 plates". No i dont have a machine.











No lunch but my son brought me a cup of tee.



File and sand K400 until it fit perfect "the way it shout".



Need to clean up the mess but i do that when the other 20 are finished tommorow.



And a other small updat " just bought my 4e titan". So i have to change the specs.


----------



## The Colonel

I love how you work metal Mate and your Cup too (awesome)


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Colonel*
> 
> I love how you work metal Mate and your Cup too (awesome)


Thanks Luc. Proost


----------



## TATH

Found the small plate for the back tray of the motherboard. I painted it and it is hanging to dry now.

Further i have been bussy nursing the dog whoa had a urgent surgical operation yesterday.

She is going to be oke i think "already wgrowling at me that she want more food".

Back to the build.

I have been working on the led strips.
I solderd power cables to them and test them out.
Tommorow i wil drill a few more holes and lead the wire to the back where i have a 100 watt psu and controller.

I also choose to swap the IV black edition motherboard out for my Asus Rampage V Extreme with the i7 - 5930K. "yes i know 5960X whoot ne nice "but ill be happy to fire up the desk verry soon.

A few pictures.

Fooling aroiund with the controller.





Wires solderd on and tested.



The lighting of the panels below is more a strugle. I dont like the look. But i dont give up yet.





Ill be back soon


----------



## Ninhalem

Which strips and controller did you get? Are you going to be using the Aquacomputer Fabwerk with the desk?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> Which strips and controller did you get? Are you going to be using the Aquacomputer Fabwerk with the desk?


No , i am going to use a psu of 100 wat special for leds with a controller box and a controller. i used it in the Hill 7.9 befor. The only thing that i bought was a psu because i use about 5,5 meter of leds in the top of the desk.

Ha ha also the poweradjuster i dont need to build in because i use 4 Aquero's ( 2 x 6 pro and 2 x 6 XT Pro's).

I tryd to control the fabwerk with my samsung S3 and the app but it did not work for me.

And with the use of 4 titans i thought to use a separate psu.

I got these ledstrips

http://www.buyledstrip.com/nl/led-strip-rgb-60-leds-m-waterdicht-ip68-per-50cm.html

and this controller

http://www.buyledstrip.com/nl/rgb-controller-met-touchwheel-zwart-6-key.html


----------



## Ninhalem

Thanks for posting the strip and controller links.







+rep


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> Thanks for posting the strip and controller links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Thanks for the rep and i hope you can use the information.


----------



## reka121402

You mentioned earlier that it was clear acrylic you used behind the panel, have you thought about sanding it to give a frosted effect? It just might solve your problem, frosted acrylic/glass disperses light much better.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reka121402*
> 
> You mentioned earlier that it was clear acrylic you used behind the panel, have you thought about sanding it to give a frosted effect? It just might solve your problem, frosted acrylic/glass disperses light much better.


It is frosted on the outside. But thanks fro the tip i can have a try.


----------



## TATH

Back to the build again "whats on the modding menu".
O yes:
- drilling more holes for the led strips in the desk;
- sleeving the led profiles;
- installing led strips.
Cable management is for tommorow.

1,5 meter long wiring for the led strips because the psu is at the back of the case.
Sleeving this pile of spaghetti.



step one .



Step two "slide the wires in the sleeving cord".





















Tommorow i have more time to clean the wires up at the back.

Cable management the call it


----------



## Barefooter

The lighting is looking great! It's all coming together now


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> The lighting is looking great! It's all coming together now


Yes finaly,

I am realy happy that i am this far. Have to sort a few things out but it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Bart

Looking awesome Henry!! You do everything right. If I ever get rich, I'm paying you a ton of money to teach me your ways!


----------



## MikeM231

This might be one of the best/ most intensive builds I have ever seen here. Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Looking awesome Henry!! You do everything right. If I ever get rich, I'm paying you a ton of money to teach me your ways!


If you life nearby i teach you for free Bart.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeM231*
> 
> This might be one of the best/ most intensive builds I have ever seen here. Keep up the fantastic work.


Thank you verry much for the compliment.


----------



## Drags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> If you life nearby i teach you for free Bart.


If this keeps going, people might be asking for tutorial videos!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeM231*
> 
> This might be one of the best/ most intensive builds I have ever seen here. Keep up the fantastic work.


I second that! Every single step of the way has been interesting, even the countersink holes that you drilled! I'm actually learning quite a bit about non-PC related sheet metal work.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> If this keeps going, people might be asking for tutorial videos!


Wel because it is hobby i dont have enough time yet to do this like Singularity Computer does.
I must say that my first build was a copy Of Singularity Computer Beast II. With the you tube films i couth pick out all the parts of the build.

And yes this keeps going until finished.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I second that! Every single step of the way has been interesting, even the countersink holes that you drilled! I'm actually learning quite a bit about non-PC related sheet metal work.


That is the major purpose of my updates.


----------



## TATH

:thumb:I must say i learnd a lot of other peoples builds.

I also scr.... up a motherboard and a cpu. Yes that was a 1000 euro mistake









Thats why i first think before i do something







"just joking".

Yesterday evening i manage to light up the desk. YEEEEEE









Today i did som cable management and drild a few holes. The led wiring is now mounted in the psu box.

I must say "room plenty to trow all the stuf in but that is not my way of building"





Ha ha i also changed the specs . Rampage V Extreme instead of the IV Black edition.

The bad thing about it is that i dont have the memory for it "yet".









Now that the led wiring is neathly mounted i can build som other parts in.

Hope you like it "if not just say it". Sometimes i get a tip to change something or do it a other way.

Thanks for all the tips so far.


----------



## patmat974

I've been catching up on your latest posts. Man! This is amazing stuff you are doing there. The pictures with your LED strip all powered up in your desk throws this build into a whole new dimension. Very impressive. Keep up the great work Henry.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> If you life nearby i teach you for free Bart.


Now does the Netherlands feel about Canadian immigrants?







I wonder if they need TSM administrators over there, LOL!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patmat974*
> 
> I've been catching up on your latest posts. Man! This is amazing stuff you are doing there. The pictures with your LED strip all powered up in your desk throws this build into a whole new dimension. Very impressive. Keep up the great work Henry.


thanks


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Now does the Netherlands feel about Canadian immigrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they need TSM administrators over there, LOL!


Whe can Always use a modder . But at the moment whe are FULL.









But i like Canada


----------



## TATH

It seems that my hobby is working









Time to put som fans inside the desk.

It turns out that i might drill a few more holes for leading the powercables to the blocks.

Test run with splitter and a PA2 Ultra. Had to see wich way to turn the fan. Oke yes





I first placed all the fans that are left in the desk to see where i need to drill more holes.
"Ye before you know it it is like a swis scheese full of holes".











Filling up Scotty.



This is not my favorit color but some one asked for it . It is more like a Peter Pan desk now. rolleyes:



More tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Working away the cables.

First step is to mark the places where i have to saw.



I used a simple acrylic piece to check.



Tape under the fans to mark the places where to saw out small pieces of the insert panel.



Altho i have much space in the back i wan to work awau the cables so that i dont see them.
This means drilling a small hole under one of the fans.
After filing a small hole to fit the four fan cables i was ready to mount the radiator and the fans.



No cables to see here. Just one more hole before i have all the fans in the desk.


----------



## TATH

Yes a few pictures!

I started late today coffee at 10:00 and start with the build 10:30.
It is now 16:00 hour and i am finished with the things i wanted en needed to do:

- building in the last radiator with the fans;
- drilling holes for the power cables;

The above work only took me 30 minutes.
Then i wanted to put neopreen tape below the glaspanel frame at the back and notice that the countersink screws in the strip dont pull up the led profile enough. ( that means modification) . I removed all the 5 countersink screws one by one. Then i drill tru the tread with a 3mm drill and put a screw in from below. In the countersink hole on top i put a nut.
Making the nuts more flat i used the dremel.

After this job was finished i put on the neopreen tape like i did on the other tree sides. So a patient job again. In my mind i was already putting the Aquero's in.

But ill be back soon enough for som more pictures.

I forgot to show the result from yesterday "workt away cables".



Next job is drilling the last hole in for the last 4 fans at the back.
First removing the fans.



What do i need to do the job. "Ye almost all the tools are there".



First a few small holes then repeat with a bigger drill.



Time for the file.



Finished.



Clasic mistake to close a few ports before installing the radiator.



Finaly last radiator is in.





And testing again.



Next step is a modification of the mounting the back led profiles. It seems that the screws dont hold the ledprofile enough. So i think i drill the tread out and put a screw in from below and use the countersink hole for putting a nut in.



To smoothen the surface a little i use the dremel.



Last step is to put the neopreen tape on top.



Finished for today.


----------



## TATH

I think i did it again "lost my text for the update \ dont know wich button on the keyboard i pushed".









So tell it in short terms.

- working on extending the power cables of my old testing psu to fire up all the fans (50 % finished) ;

I am just arrive home from the firestation and a package is on the table. " Yes my 4e Asus titan 6 gb".

Waiting for my dinner then it is back upstairs to the build again.











Ill be back.


----------



## TATH

I got the bleu's









I just wanted to see how it looks and if my desk dont fly away. Thats why i turn down the rpm to 900









I needed to see it. And it was to later yesterday evening.


----------



## patmat974




----------



## Drags

holy blue.... that looks rather impressive - as I mentioned before, very well done!! How is the noise level with all of those on?


----------



## Bart

Oh yeah, looking awesome Henry!! It's finally coming together!


----------



## TATH

Yes Bart it looks good.

Started today with putting in the drives. At least i started putting in. I had a few little problems:

- 2 pressnuts in the front insertpanel have to be replaced "job don ";
- the drive hole for the aquero have to be re chaped because the dimension of the 6 XT is slidely different 0,1 mm or the powdercoat is to thick.
- have to mount the front insertpanel to the bottom to avoiding that the drives moving backwards.

And i finaly found a design mistake







"the first 120mm fan is to close to the front coner "it must be at least 200 mm away from the corner.
This does not mean that i have to make a new desk







I got a few options:

- 1 i make a fan hole after the last one to the back ore:
- 2 i leave it this way.

What do you think.









Parts on the table "ready to go to work ".



First job is to put neopreen "damper" tape under the mounting profiles for the drives.



I markt the parts before sending it to the powdercoater. You wont see it when the top cover is on.



Readfy to slice of the part i dont need anymore.
[


After 20 minutes work i solved the problem with the two faulty pressnuts.



Here i just place the icy- docks in. The fit perfect. Then i notice that the insertpanel jumps back. So i got a nother job comming up the mounting from the insertpanel to the bottom of the desk. "so the insertpanel dont move again".



On both of the pictures are the icy- docks slidely jumpt back.
I think i paint the fronts of the icy- docks trays in the same color of the desk. Nice job for the weekend.

Had the opportunity to work this weekend but i want to build so no over time this weekend.



Had no time to dust off the front. But " Wahat you see is what its looks like ate the moment".



Wife came in







"i had to stop ( Too late).

Ill be back tommorow


----------



## jdstock76




----------



## TATH

Some times you notice things that you want\ have to change.

And some time it is a stupid design fault. Like place the first fan on the side where the bay drives are. Grrr..

The only solution is making a new cutting mall and drill another fan hole further to the back.

The fanhole on the front wil be closed with a plate . And on the outside i place a fangrill made by Coldzero. Like the one i have for the Black Dragon build.

What have i do this evening:

- mod on the front insertpanel " drill 2 holes and put in tread in the bottom of the desk" then mount the front panel to the bottom of the desk.;
- finished the file and sand job for fitting in the Aquero 6 Pro XT;
- Painting the icy dock trays.

Tommorow evening no updates "doing a extra half shift". My mind say "no extra shift you need to build" . But my college phone me "if i did not receive the whatsup !! " i was bussy i say "oke you want a extra shift.

Oke " shiiiiiii no building tommorow evening".










Ill be back Saturday morning.

The mounts of the bay drives fitting perfect.



side cover "neopreen tape" avoiding light to escape from the bay drives".



Ye the now have the 850 serie off samsung. I still have the 840 Pro series 5 x 256 Gb.



Reay for the paintjob.



And finished.


----------



## TATH

Thoughts!!

I am back from the firestation ( did a 1\2 24 hour shift). No sleeping until 03:30. This is as whe call it a broken night.
Came home 08:00 hour this morning and went straight to bed ( after measuring my cutting mall for the 4e side fan hole)







It is oke.

During my shift i am Always looking for new parts and planning things. Got a 2e hand Corsair H100i for my office system. And i got a price on a 2e hand i7 - 4960x.
Yes my wishlist is a buckelist.

- 2 x titans got them
- 2 x XSPC Razor blocks got them

- memory for my Asus Rampage V "searching"
- 4 x HDD for the server side "searching"
- 11 x ssd's for the icy docks "searching"
- M2 ssd for the Asus Impact VII "searching"
- 4K screens "searching"
- extra raid card with battery pack "searching (i have one Lsi 9260 8 i)
- 1 battery backup pack for my Lsi 9260 8 i "searching""

Got two titans 6gb this month so i have 4 titans 6gb on my gaming side.
Looking for a suitable monitor\s is like trying to win a price









Today i want to start with building in the other front insertpanel and the drives. The fitting and the work takes about 1,5 day. When i am Lucky less.









More things that i have to do:
- make a new need\ wishlist for bitspower for the connetors ( what do you think) Matt black or Black Sparckle .
- measuring the back to order one or 3 profiles for the back to cover, ( 3 x 1000 x 230 x 3mm ore one 2400 x 230 x 3 mm aluminium).

Yes i am like a diesel train thats "never stop".

Have to get "wife is calling have to get som food for the weekend and then i am back on the build.


----------



## TATH

Did a few modifications on the fanholes.

It al starts again with the making of a drill mall.



I place the mall over the other fanholes and use a flashlight to see if the fanholes are lined out correctly.



Time to drill 80 x 3 mm holes.



The last part was cutting tru with the dremel.



Som filing and sanding.



Wich hole is new!











I did the same trick on the other site.



Making a cover for on top of the baydrives. I used a 2 mm black powdercoated panel.



Here i am mounting the drives between my custom made brackets. I use a permanent marker to make the screws+ washers black.



Looking cleaner this way.













I use the caselabs fancover to cover the first fanhole.





Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## TheGreyWizard

AMAZING build!

What are the dimensions on this case?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGreyWizard*
> 
> AMAZING build!
> 
> What are the dimensions on this case?


2040 x 900 x 255 mm for the desk.

2 x Magnum Pedestels under it.

And below that two custom blocks ± 900 x 380 x 255 mm

On my first page are the drawings with dimensions.

Have fun.


----------



## TheGreyWizard

Wow that's a big desk lol!

I just spent the last 12+ hours reading this entire thread.

I'm planning on a build that is 60x26x7 (inches) & 3mm 5052 aluminum

I hope 7" is enough space, I do plan on water cooling.

What are the dimensions of your two main side chambers & the middle raised section? I'm trying to give myself the most leg room, but don't want to loose too much space on my side chambers.

You're in the home stretch now!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGreyWizard*
> 
> Wow that's a big desk lol!
> 
> I just spent the last 12+ hours reading this entire thread.
> 
> I'm planning on a build that is 60x26x7 (inches) & 3mm 5052 aluminum
> 
> I hope 7" is enough space, I do plan on water cooling.
> 
> What are the dimensions of your two main side chambers & the middle raised section? I'm trying to give myself the most leg room, but don't want to loose too much space on my side chambers.
> 
> You're in the home stretch now!


Dimensions you can see on the second drawing "page one buildlog" . Lol


----------



## TATH

Pictures wich one keep or trow away. Combine them and you have a great picture.

I Always call it pre fitting. There is Always something to do before it fits perfect. Had to change screws in the drives and file out the slices in the sides of the mounting brackets. No big deal but it just cost time.
During the filing i am thinking also on other things like the memory that i want to put in the black edition. And to find a reason why i changed the itx for the black edition. " O yes many thing i have to explain but i wont do it now". To bussy putting a update on several sites.

What did i manage to do this evening:

- fitting the drives in;
- make the second cover for on top of my drives and painted it.

That it just two rules that took me a few hours.

Hope to get my i7- 4960X this week. And i hope it is a good one. Fingers crossed.

Pictures "oke oke".

Yes the middle is empty "time to put som stuf in". !

Small moddification on the slices to let the drive to be able to move more forward or backward.



Enough work on the drives for now. After at least two hours of filing re measuring and staring at the result i find the job finished.











Just for the picture i placed all the parts back in.



Clean desk policy.

















Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## TATH

"You never know".

Buying on e-bay is like gambling.

If you want something and you dont have all that cash at the moment you look on e-bay. Most of my parts are brand new . But i want to have a i7- 4960X "just for the feeling".

I had to build up my testbench for it.
What did i had to test was:

- the titan 6gb i bought 1,5 week ago;
- my new\ second hand i7 - 4960X "just arived"

When i switch on the system all went smootly until it had to load windows.
"No signal" shiiiiii fu.... fu. Check check double check stil no signal.

error code 34 . "Where is my guide" . After swering more in one minute then on the past year i found the manual . Can not initiade cpu memory.

"What does it means". gr... no solution for that.
Change the cpu for the 4820K that i have in storage. "grr still the same".
Change back the cpu i7 - 4960X.
Change the titan with no signal "fu shi......gr". And put the EVGA 580 GTX on the testbench.

After a reset ones more "the system is online". But is it oke.
I swapt 5 times a ssd because i couth not remember on wich ssd the windows was installed.

He he the system is running. My mod cave is a warzone again.

Now i want to test the cpu. For this i use the intel software wich you can download. Fingers crossed. And testing.

After a few minutes i got the oke signal.
Pfff what a releave just by sparing 1000 euro on two items.

How much hours i have to work for this "O yes 5 x a 24 hour shift" .

Happy yes if the titan is oke too. I took The titan downstairs and crawl under my desk to unplug the two 690's that i have installed.

Titan in the case. Plug back in the PSU and push the button.

First a click. Then sudenly the system comes to life. Cant believe it.
The card is oke too. Mayby because i used a other type connector on the vga cable.

Ye i like it. If i leave it then i need to get one more. NO first build up the desk.

High on the bucket list are 4K screen and memory kit for my Asus Rampage 5 Extreme.

Give me som time.

O yes pictures.

I came home from work and was searching for a package.
It took me a while to find this "joke from my son" early Santa pressent.



It is from Germany. O yes my i7 - 4960X Second hand buy on e-bay. From a old woman Always kept inside








Whe have to fire it up then.



OO i hate these codes.



System running with the i 7- 4960X on it. Testing testing one two.



Ye green light. Saved a few bucks that i can spent on my missing memory kit for the Rampage V Extreme.



Lost most of the evening building up and get started.


----------



## TATH

.


----------



## TATH

A few updates:

Testing the Rampage 5 Extreme.







I mounted the Corsair Vengeance DDR 4 2666Mhz kit on the board with the thoughts getting coolling blocks on them later.

At this moment my mind is playing with me "Must i get a 64gb Corsair Dominator Platinum kit"for both of the systems.

Both Bitsower full cover blocks are mounted .





Need to do the leak test later.

I got my new fangrills from Coldzero out of Portugal. "Thanks Ricardo"great job.

What did i forget! AAh yes the extra layer. Now i must make my own extra layer.
I quickly order new strips for making the layer.

The strips arived.



First making a mall.



Yes that wil do.



Taking over the measurements.



double sided tape on the other side together with the new strip to hold it in place during drilling.



Yep finished.



part one of four finished.







That was part one of 4

Connecting all the four parts together without moving therefore i need to make a different type of connection.

"male to female connection".!!!

First cuts are made.



Because the holes of the fangrills have a 4 mm hole it is easier for me to use the tip of that drill to make a center point in the middle. So that i can drill a 3mm hole later.



All parts fit in to eachother. Great .



Next step i was to cut the dustfilter in the right shape. Just a job of a few minutes.


----------



## TATH

All the extra frames are made. But i am not so happy with the look "the bleu jumping out to much".

Yes i need to see how it looks when i paint it matt black. Only "bling bling" from the inside. And more subtile from the outside. AGREE !!!!

No i dont like it. To much bleu.







I think i paint it matt black.



Finish the last of the extra aluminium frame.



Just finished the first fangrill and pre mounted it without the dustfillter behing it.
I think it looks better this way.





Tommorow i work on the other 3.


----------



## Bart

I love the look of the blue when the grills are OFF the case / desk, but I agree it jumps out too much when it's installed. Good call Henry!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I love the look of the blue when the grills are OFF the case / desk, but I agree it jumps out too much when it's installed. Good call Henry!


Hi Bart, Yes i love the bleu too but i think it was to much and no subtile any more.

I just finished the paintjob of all the grill in the back.

It is getting late so i start building again tommorow.

Last parts back in the house.



Ye always something to wish for


----------



## Barefooter

Yes the grill in black will look much better


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yes the grill in black will look much better


Thanks Barefoother,

I already painted all the fangrills and asked Ricardo from Coldzero to make me two more 560 grills. This because i mounted the new fangrill above the Caselabs panel.

Today i cut the filter in to trhe right shape and mount the fangrills on the left side of the desk.

Behind the above is no filter placed yet. In the bottom are two layers of dusrfilter placed.

Have to go to the shops in a few minutes. So then i am going to look for the som fine black mosquito filter.
The filter that is in now it 2 x 3 mm gray and i want it black.

The fingerprints below the lower fangrills are from my filie jobs in the past. ( need to repaint it\ just a 5 minute job).



Ill be back


----------



## TATH

I did not like the fanfilter so i got me a roll of musquito mesh. 10 meter.

Whe have to see if it works. If not then i try one layer extra.









The roll off musquito mesh.



Ready for the job. Removing my custom made 3e layer.



I cut off a strip of the roll of the mesh. "yes this will do".



I made a extra layer "frame" from 3mm Aluminium strips.



After mounting the fine mesh behind the fangrills i re painted the fangrills again. So the mesh is not shinny but matt black.



?i re painted the side of the big block also. Just a small job.



This evening i mounted the fangrills on the other side but i forgot to shut down my camera yesterday so the battery is empty.

More pictures later this week.

Today i orderd two more 560 fangrills from coldzero.eu for the back of the desk.

And i orderd one set of Bitspower ramblocks together with the memory mounting plates in black.

Hope to receive them soon.


----------



## Bart

Only 10 metres? Are you sure you have enough mesh?







Nice idea Henry, and one that sounds pretty economical.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Only 10 metres? Are you sure you have enough mesh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea Henry, and one that sounds pretty economical.


I think i do Bart. I can not help it that the roll is 10 meter. was about 12 euro "not much".

Economic yes , does it work "i hope so" els i have to put in a second layer.


----------



## TATH

Friday at the firestation "christmas party".

As usual "no alcohol for the guys on duty". But for the rest the drink beer like water.

I am going home early "got my own party" .









Two packages today.

- 2 sets of Bitspower universal RAM modules for 4-Dimms.
- 6 Bitspower air release buttons for my 6 x Thermaltake 560 radiators.

And a few hours later again the postman at my doorstep. This time the last 2 triple fangrills.
I loved making the 3e layers on my other 4 x 560 fangrills but now that i need two more it is easier to let the cnc machine make the 3e layer.
This time not made out of alluminium but from acrylic "the same material where the fangrills made of".

I will enjoy myself tommorow with:

- putting mesh at the back of the fangrills;
- painting the fangrills;
- drilling mounting holes in the back of the desk;

- dismantle the vengeance mem kit;
- mounting the bitspower coolblocks.

First package :



Second package:



Ill be back


----------



## TATH

19-12 Time to work on the back fangrills\filter.

This time i choose to order triple layer fangrills.

I got myself a few tubes of gleu. The second gleu only works when i keep fingers on the part that needs to be gleued. And i want to keep my fingers.



I changed the radiators from left to right because i want the openings on the other side.
For this job i need 6 pair hands to hold up 4 fans, a 560 radiator and 16 screws in one hand and a screwdriver in the other to mount the radiator to the desk. Pfffff "A patient job".

The next part was to measure out the exact place for drilling the mounting holes for the grill. For this job i first placed the 3e layer against the back of the desk and draw cirkels with a pencil to mark the drillholes.

Then it was mounting the fangrill together again and mount it to the back of the desk.



The air release button is now on the other side.



Time to do the other grill.

20-12 Mounted the last grill.


----------



## TATH

20-12 Mounting the Bitspower ramm kits.

My idee was to buy the Corsair vengenace kit and mount the Bitspower ramm kit on it.

I got the Vengeance kit and the ramm kit arived a few days ago.

Time to get started.

I already took a look at a you-tube film "how to get the cover plates of the ramm".



After heating the sides up a little with a heatgun i manage to get the sideplates off.



This was a easy job "i thought".



The other side was a different story. It took me one hour to push of the tape on this side. GRRRRR










With the evening gone i quickly make a picture. And i sudenly got a feeling "this wont work the way i want". Wrong choice i think.









There is nothing wrong with the kit but i just want my first choise "this way the loop looks better".


----------



## TATH

21-12 ]Leaktesting the Bitspower fullcover block

Folowing the advice to leaktest the block for 24 hours.

Well i intent to leaktest it but not 24 hours.

I quickly build up the testbench without the controller.

With a double D5 and only one block the fluid shoots like a bazooka tru the tubes. After a few hours i thought this is enough.

Time to clean up again.


----------



## TATH

30-12 Last few days of 2015.

It is time to shut the build down for a few days. i am bussy at the firestation and around the house.

Time to clean up "re think my plan".

Last job and pictures.

I choose to get the Corsair dominator kit for the build " i just orderd the kit 64 GB of DDR4 2666Mhz with the ledbar upgrade kits".

Second thing is that i stick to my first plan to build the Asus Maximus impact VII in. "The Rampage IV Black edition is for the Black Dragon build".

- The Asus Maximus Impact VII;
- i7-4770K;
- Bitspower fullcover block;
- Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB 2800Mhz DDR3 ( extra upgrade kit is orderd).



Moving the fillport from below the MB to the back.

I first drill a hole to have a center point below the desk "in the MDF block" where i can drill a bigger hole to be able to tiden the ring of the fillport.



In the hole below the mb i will place a grommet



After drilling out the 22 mm thick mdf circle.



Now i need a fillport "O yes still have a few".



Time to drill a bigger hole for the fillport.



The rest is for the file.



I received a package from L3P with a few second hands bitspower parts. "jamie".
I like the combination cheap and quality


----------



## TATH

31-12 Last package of the year 2015

I placed a second order after the order of the first platinum kit.
- 1 extra upgrade kit "led"
- 1 M.2 ssd for the system software on the server side.

Ahum strange heavy box for just 8 strips of memory.



Light bar Upgrade kits for both of the two systems in the desk.



M.2 ssd for the server side



Oeps fans included. I did not know that the came with the kit. Have to see what i do with them "in combination with my lighting in the desk".


----------



## TATH

Plans 2016

- making 3 covers with windows in them at the back of the desk ( material orderd 2-1-2016);
- making hdd holder for 4 or 8 hdd probably between the 2 560 in the back";
- making lifting device for the glaspanel (material orderd 2-1-2016)
- making custom feed under the bitspower double pomp tops;
- getting more ssd's;
- getting 2 x 4K 28" screens;
- getting 4 or 8 3TB hdd's;
- getting new keybord;
- getting two new headsets;
- making lifting device in a mdf box behind the desk "actuator already in the house".

If i look back from the start of the build i can say:
- spend at least 1000 euro to much on parts i dont use;
- did not aspect that i needed so much time to make it all myself;
- had extra cost because the desk needed a anodise treathment befor powdercoating;
- made a design fault by placing the first side fan to much to the front "blocking airflow because of the drives";
- Shoot stick to my first plan "the eyes always want more\ becomes anever ending story";

For the rest "I LOVE THE DESK"


----------



## alltheGHz

So far so good, keep up the good work!


----------



## Efnita

Really enjoying this build log. Are you going to polish the waterblocks?


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> 31-12 Last package of the year 2015
> 
> I placed a second order after the order of the first platinum kit.
> - 1 extra upgrade kit "led"
> - 1 M.2 ssd for the system software on the server side.
> 
> Ahum strange heavy box for just 8 strips of memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Light bar Upgrade kits for both of the two systems in the desk.
> 
> 
> 
> M.2 ssd for the server side
> 
> 
> 
> Oeps fans included. I did not know that the came with the kit. Have to see what i do with them "in combination with my lighting in the desk".


wow.







talk about overkill


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> So far so good, keep up the good work!


Thanks


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Really enjoying this build log. Are you going to polish the waterblocks?


No i dont think so. If i do that then i have to do it with the block already mounted. No i keep it this way.


----------



## TATH

Finaly the Bitspower Fullcover block is mounted.

I received som parts that i orderd today.

I read a test about his thermal grease. Must be good stuf. So i orderd one tube of this magic stuff.



Together with the 6 new f-blocks from bitspower i needed more stops to fillup the holes.



This was the last passive block that i had to remove.



I realise that the Asus Maximus Impact VII is a small tiger in a box because the manual\guide is thicker then the Rampage 5 Extrem mb. LOL











Oeps many parts "have to read the manual first.



After putting the thermal pads and the TIM on the pces where it shout be i mount the block on the mb.



A view.





Time for mounting the Samsung M.2 850 Pro 256 GB ssd. But first reading the install guide.



For a snapshot i place the mb for a monet into the desk. "Ye plenty of room for the HDD's.
I plan to make a custom black acrylic panel to get the top even with the top of the mb tray and to cover som holes also.
Yes more work.





Tommorow testing "i hope".


----------



## guitarhero23

My goodness, still truckin along I see. Keep it up


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> My goodness, still truckin along I see. Keep it up


I will.


----------



## TATH

New parts came in.

a package 9.1 kg aluminium profiles and strips.

"jammie".

Not finished yet. i was working on the testvebch fitting the radiator in\ on.



Also putting together the bitspower premium pomptop with reservoir "also for the testbench".



No it is no gitar. Just the backpanels for the back.

I must say the profiles for making tree windows in the back.
inmagin two roof tiles. The back resting on the front big glaspanel frame. When the glaspanelframe opens the back windo's will open also.



One of the tree panels. Still to big but that is only a matter of time before i finish them.



And som 3 and 4 mm strips. The 4 mm are for closing the gaps of the window panels.
The other 3mm strips are for making two opening hinges of the glaspanelframe.


The short 4 mm strip for making closing caps of the window pannels.


----------



## TATH

Working on the back window panels.

I bought a dremel DSM-20 "yes a man need tools".

To get the panel flatr i need to file a few mm back from the hinges.



Yes this is oke.



For this panel i just need to saw of a small piece.
Getting these panels in the right shape it cost me 2 disks for the dremel and one new panel because i "fu .. piep the panel".
New panel is already orderd.



After using the dremel on two panel i need to mount a new disk on the machine. I am not sure what couse the disk braking up from the axe side. I was quick enought to shut the dreml off before pieces start flying around.



Two panels shaped.



I am planning to place 3 glass panels in the pannels. "diamant glas".

Need som advice from you all. shrapen edges PP, or facet edges.
The last type looking like a diamant shinning.


----------



## TATH

Yes again pictures from my work on the window frames.

I received a new panel yesterday for the one i scr..... piep up.

Today i had little time but i am back soon with full speed.









I saw out the second panel this afternoon and sand the first panel.
"still need to get som hinges".

Windows orderd a few days ago so i hope to get them next week.

Working on the edges of the right window frame. Just one more side of the frame then i can sand the surface like brushed alluminium.



closeup.



The back light is making the frame look white but it is not. I am going to paintspray the frame when i finish fitting in the window.



[Ill be back soon.


----------



## Alpina 7

And here i feel like a BadAss just putting a build together. Nice work. subbed


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> And here i feel like a BadAss just putting a build together. Nice work. subbed


Thnks enjoy yourself by reading my log.







:thumb:


----------



## TATH

Today the acrylic window panels arrive today.

I leave the protection film on the acrylic.

i opend the package with the replacing window profile.
This morning it was -5 degrees. "time to go to the back"for sawing the edge of the profile.

With to little space and the temps below -6 it is not plessant place to be.

I manage to get of the edge with my new dremel grinder. "and there goos my last disk"to small to work with.
Getting new disks this weekend.

I am not in the mooth to work on the desk this evening. This does not mean that i can do any planning.

Already thinking about the opening device for the glaspanelframe. "i might consider to mount gas cylinders for opening".

In the meantime a few pictures.

I made the windowsframe openings smaller then the acrylic pannels. So for making them fit perfectly i only use sandpaper.



The acrylic windows that i use are made from 6mm thick clear acrylic. The top of the surface is going to be the same as the surface of the frame "flat".



More work is waiting











Ill be back.


----------



## Alpina 7

VERY nice... we here waiting for the updates =)


----------



## willemdoom

He Henry, where do you get your stuff powder coated, im looking for a store I can trust. Build is coming together real nice


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> He Henry, where do you get your stuff powder coated, im looking for a store I can trust. Build is coming together real nice


http://www.gerritsen-coatings.nl/


----------



## TATH

Yes "first window is placed in the frame".

I always make the holes to small. This is because i dont want to scr..... up.









Here you see the acrylic window with protection film on both sides.
I kept the window frame 1cm shorter on both sides . This way i have a edge off 1cm for mounting the window.
Before i start working on the panel i put a piece of tape on both ends.

With a 1cm marking line on it i start working my way down with the file and sandpaper.
This untill i reach a dept of 3mm "thickness of the aluminium frame".



After filling and sanding over and over again. The window fith in tight. Yes











Here it looks like the protection film flips up but it is on the bottom side.



So i guess two more evenings to finish the fitting in the windows.


----------



## TATH

I dont know what hapend but i can not edit my index any more.

There is no edit button.


----------



## TATH

Finaly the 3e window is fitted in the frame.

Off cours not without filling and sanding my but off.









I am verry happy that the last window is in the frame. Altho i need to work more on the frames before i can paint them.

"ye" first two windows fitted in. One more to go.



Protection film still on the windows.



The size of the cut out for the windows are always to small . So i need to do som more file work.



New clamps. And ready to measure up the angles.



Ready for marking.



With the scalpel i make a marking line in to the window frame.



Only from a angle you see the carved in marking line.



After a while i am finished.













More work to do before i can paint the frames.


----------



## seross69

Looking good and nice progress my Friend!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Looking good and nice progress my Friend!!


Thanks Scott.


----------



## TATH

Lazy sunday.

Do whe have something to celebrate !!! Yes whe have.

- It is my oldest brother birthday "70";
- And the desk is one year old.

So double party.

Like i mention befor "Lazy sunday". But i need to work on my desk. And often i get a idea how to fix\ solve things. Like today. Making the endcaps for the window frames.

My thoughts where to mount the hinges to the window frames. But thingking about it i realize that i first have to do other things:
- straighten the sides of the panels;
- placing 4 mm neopreen tape on the edges of the desk;
- making the end caps for the windowframes.

So i start with placing the first peice of neopreen tape on the edge of the desk.



Clos up



Placing the rest of the tape and cutting the ends of in a angle. "looks better this way.







Next step is filling the sides of the frames straight.



Before marking the part to saw of i place a piece of tape.



Lucky i have som more 4mm strips.



Next step is to put double sided tape on to be able to work easier on the strip.



I intent to make a inner strip too. This way the two strips forming one endcap.



Yes that have to go "time for the file and sandpaper".



Only made the first strip. But i need to see how it looks. Yes love it no screws.





More later.


----------



## TATH

I am back for a update.
The build is still going on but on a slower past at the moment. "i got the flu".







Shi.... hapens whe will say.

What hapend the last week:

wife's gpu gave up. "Yes i have spare parts". I changed the 768MB old EVGA card for a 9500GTX "also EVGA card". The only problem was that i couth not find the rest of the modular cables for the coolermaster CPU to add a extra power cable. This means i had to swap the CPU also.

I put in a 1200 AXi Corsair and the EVGA 8500. The system is up and running again. It was my plan to make two new systems for the office . I already changed som parts in my Cosmos 1000.
I put in : Asus Rampage IV Black edition with a i7-3930K and 32 GB Corsair dominator GT 2133 Mhz, The cooling block is a Corsair 105 serie with 240 rad and 4 fans. The gpu's are 2 x GTX 690 4gb.

Further my Dremel battery charger say "POEF" and went up in smoke. I orderd a new one yesterday.
I took the charger appart and discover that there is a solderd in fuse. I try to bypass it with a wire.

Thw good thing is i charge my wife for the parts and get enough money to get me a bigger screen.









Back to the build

I got my stainless steel hinges for the window frames.



Further do i have new 4mm strips for making the inner frames to hold the acrylic windows. In a former update i menition "no screws" i changed my mind in "3mm countersink screws".
This because the 4mm strips are to big to just stick on double sided tape.

I did not mention it but i orderd a week ago also strips (3mm). I found out i needed 4mm. So i had to get a other package with strips.









This times the right thickness "4mm".



Again i make a few malls for marking where to saw.



This is the starting position "windowframe on its back and acrylic panel placed". The acrylic panel is just place d loose in the frame.
Thats why i need to make a inner frame.



After marking the parts with the help from the mall i saw off a few sides. The rest i do on top of the vize.



Because i always keep away from the edge when sawing i do the rest with a file.











For mounting the strips to the bottom of the frame i choose 3 mm countersink srews. So i measure up the length of the strips.
And markt the middle line for drilling. To be sure averything is straight as posible i use the drillpress.



Making the mounting frame piece by piece. Measuring filing, sanding until it fits.
The bottom of the acrylic window is eaven with the frame. So i only have to make a few holding clamps for the acrylic.



The first inner frame is ready and markt for the paintjob.
But first making mounting holes for the hinges.







The holes on the top are countersinkt. Because the desk is 90 cm deep the screws in tge countersink holes wont jump out the build.



2 more frames to go.


----------



## TATH

Yes i forgot a few evenings of work.

The making and mounting of the endcaps for the windowframes.

Simple but timetaking job:

- start on the right panel;
- then the left panel;
- place the last panel without the endcaps and place 2 strips loos on top. Then mark the last cutting lines and finish the panel.

The last panel "one endcap already mounted"



I did not finsih the panel here "it was already to late to work on".
It is just to show how i work.
Last strip placed against the other endcap "for marking the last cutting line".


----------



## Drags

Impressive and with a nice eye for detail - as usual!


----------



## flix29

Great work.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flix29*
> 
> Great work.


Thank you. "enjoy reading".


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> Impressive and with a nice eye for detail - as usual!


That is what i like.


----------



## TATH

"Its a long way".

Altho it is the 2e year in this build i am still happy building it.

Som parts just pop up during the build. Like the 3 window frames in the back.

I found out that when i have a good evening i can do more the planed.

The first windowframe is mounted with the hinges to the back of the desk. "does this mean that it is finished" ! No it only mean that a start is made satisfied am i when i can not do it anny better.

After doing more filing the windowframe was ready for mounting.
For this job i am using stainless steel hinges. I used 3 mm countersinkscrews in the 4mm screwholes.
It fits perfect. The windowframe is made out of a 3mm alluminium top with under it a 4mm mounting frame. The Acrylic is 7mm clear.

2 more panels to go.



Cant wait to paint the window frame and the parts.



The 2 long hinges keeping the frame good in place. The windowframe is a bit pushed down in to the neopreen (damper) tape.



O yes the hole in the back is for cables. "still have to mount a grommet".



Ill be back


----------



## Barefooter

The window frames are looking great Henry. Awesome work as usual!


----------



## seross69

Awesome work as usual!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> The window frames are looking great Henry. Awesome work as usual!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Awesome work as usual!


Thanks all for the compliments.

I just writing a update "i hope you like it also".


----------



## TATH

Time for the paintjob.

After sanding the windowframe yesterday evening it was time for putting a few layers of paint on it.

This evening i mounted the clear acrylic window in the windowframe. I removed the protection film.

A few pictures before i go on with the job of the second windowframe.

What i changed after making this pictures "making the countersink screws black".

I mount the acrylic panel with the help of 4mm alluminium strips under the windowframe. With the gray at the back it looking good i think.



I also mounted the fangrills a while ago but did not show a picture with the Thermaltake Riing 14 fans lighting up the back.



Ye "looking good". It feels that is more one part now.



It does not show but there is a lot file dust in the back so it is going to cost me a evening to clean it all.



I was watching you-tube for a triple monitor mount. Geoforce Garage "ahum nice mount".
After w while i found the brand and type of the mount " I want it".
Lets take a look what such a mount cost. WHAAAAAAT 800 dollar . For me that is without shipping and import tax.








Verry nice but i also want 3 x Asus PG279Q monitors and i want the desk be finished this year.

After looking the you-tube film over and over again i found a solution "i make one myself".

Ergotech Apex Dual Tiered 1 over 4 LCD Monitor mount model:900-F16-B14.



I already orderd the tubing and connectors for making the mount.

And i orderd 3 x Vesa mounts.

I hope it work out.


----------



## Ninhalem

Yeah that's nuts on the pricing for basically a glorified 80/20 (Industrial Erector) build.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> T
> 
> I was watching you-tube for a triple monitor mount. Geoforce Garage "ahum nice mount".
> After w while i found the brand and type of the mount " I want it".
> Lets take a look what such a mount cost. WHAAAAAAT 800 dollar . For me that is without shipping and import tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verry nice but i also want 3 x Asus PG279Q monitors and i want the desk be finished this year.
> 
> After looking the you-tube film over and over again i found a solution "i make one myself".


Looking forward to seeing you build the mount as I am looking to buy a dual mount myself. Got a PH279Q and I really like it although there are some issues with bleeding and QC. This is a video of a guy rocking 3 of them





If you are getting three of these monitors do invest a few $$$ into a decent monitor calibration tool to have the monitors looking at their best.


----------



## TATH

Thanks for the video.

I must say that all my monitors are at least 10 year old at the moment.

At the quality i only can say QUALITY because the are EIZO screens.

I like the Eizo Foris but the are to expensive for me at the moment.

2 x S2000 and one L887 1600 x 1200 . Not a typical gaming screen.

I made a first choise the Asus PG279Q. I read many reports that the have back bleeding.

So what to do !!!

I have 4 x Asus Titans 6 GB.

You tell me.

Asus PA328Q !


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> Yeah that's nuts on the pricing for basically a glorified 80/20 (Industrial Erector) build.


I think if the cut half of the price it will be enough.

As for the quality i like it but i can spent my euro's only one time.

The tubing and connectors i am going to use are already painted black. 26,9 tubing. Build as a frame the will hold the 3 x 7 kg monitors.
The vesa mounts can hold up to 20 kg each.

And the most of the mount you wont see. So it feels like putting your money piggy behind a screen.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> I must say that all my monitors are at least 10 year old at the moment.
> 
> At the quality i only can say QUALITY because the are EIZO screens.
> 
> I like the Eizo Foris but the are to expensive for me at the moment.
> 
> 2 x S2000 and one L887 1600 x 1200 . Not a typical gaming screen.
> 
> I made a first choise the Asus PG279Q. I read many reports that the have back bleeding.
> 
> So what to do !!!
> 
> I have 4 x Asus Titans 6 GB.
> 
> You tell me.


Honestly, it depends on how sensitive you are to these types of imperfections. I love my PG279Q and I came from mostly high end NEC IPS screens in the past although I have a great HP IPS too. The very minor bleeding on my screen doesnt bother me at all as you don't notice it when you are actually using the screen.

I say, see if you can see one of the screens in action before you pull the trigger and buy 3 of them. Another option is getting a single X34 Predator.


----------



## Efnita

For a great review of the PG279Q check this site http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-asus-pg279q.html

They also have lots of other monitor reviews (incl all the Eizo ones and you can easily compare various models on the site) I assume you read German as a Dutchman


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> For a great review of the PG279Q check this site http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-asus-pg279q.html
> 
> They also have lots of other monitor reviews (incl all the Eizo ones and you can easily compare various models on the site) I assume you read German as a Dutchman


Thanks for the tip.

I preciate that.









It keeping me bussy.

I must say that i dont like imperfections in a screen as special if i pay 800 or above. Thats why i choose a long time ago for the Eizo's

S2000, S2199 and L887. That was about ten years ago. "still have them".

Because of the bad news about back bleeding i think i choose for a 4K screen. I have seen the Asus PG27AQ.

Nice monitor too.

In the mean time i keep building on my desk . "Yes i can read German no problem".

This evening i paintsprayed the second frame with the mounting plates. "One more to go".

A few packages arived with the parts for my monitor mount. Forgot the feeds for mounting it to the wall en to the floor.

Second panel "forced dry". Laying on top of the desk.



Packages with tubbing and connectors for making my monitor mount.



Cast iron connectors for the mount.



Ill be back soon.


----------



## TATH

25-02 Yes "last windowframe and parts are painted".

Beside putting in the middle window in the windowframe and mounting it to the desk i have painted the last windowframe.

Tommorow i will mount it to the desk.


----------



## TATH

26-02

Thoughts.
I came home at 17:10 "who cares i hear you think" it is the time when i end my daily shift at the firestation.
During the ride home i am thinking about my college and former army buddy who is in hospital "to much bad news lately". I park my car in front of the door and step out. I can smell the food "jammie". Dinner is not ready in 15 minutes so i ran upstairs "it is still lights outside" and i want to make a few pictures. I lay the windowframe on a towel avoiding scratches on the window. Where is my camera "O yes downstairs". I went down and grab my camera. I am upstairs again and want to turn on the camera. "Shi.........." the camera is already switched on. That means the battery pack is empty. Grrrr.
I guess dinnertime comes first. After the dinner i take out the battery from the loader and went upstairs. Time for som fun i think. It is probably the kick of seeing progress. "yes i agree it took me to long".

A few pictures then.

Let the pictures speak for it self.


----------



## TATH

29-02 The first base for the bitspower double pomptop is almost finished.

What is left are drilling the led holes in the back.

I guess a patient job payed off.

The clear acrylic base is finished "just the led holes".



After measuring a few times the dimensions of the base and the mounted pomptop i markt the part where to place my jigsaw.
After that job i changed to stealth mode.







"a patient job measuring and sanding and measuring and sanding".



Protection film and marking tape still on. With my fingers i feel if i need to sand more. No perfect.



This time i just made a 1mm slope edge at the top. I like it.



Ha ha forgot to mention that i put 4 mm tread in the bottom and mounted 4 rubber dampers.



Tommorow i will drill a few holes in the back for the leds "yes more bleu".

Ill be back.


----------



## TATH

02-03 making more holes for the cables "for the pomps".

A few pictures before i go to bed.

Drilling holes for the grommets.











"Yes almost bedtime".































Yes i like the color RED


----------



## nzphil

Wow its really coming together now!


----------



## TATH

Yes you can read my mind.

Slowly i am making progress and i enjoy it verry much.

For my mind it took me to long to build.


----------



## Bart

This build has been long, but accelerating quickly now! Damn that's some serious progress! I like how you overlay your panels with graph paper for measuring and drilling holes. Neat trick!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> This build has been long, but accelerating quickly now! Damn that's some serious progress! I like how you overlay your panels with graph paper for measuring and drilling holes. Neat trick!


He Bart,

Yes i finaly am working more and more on the build. Now that i am making progress i have more fun working longer on the build.
This is what i call building. All the extra things cost me much time.

Half of the building time is thinking how i am going to do it.
I think there is a angel above me telling me how to fix it because i often get a idee how to do things during my regular work.
Ha ha it also remind me that i forgot things.

The paper protect during the work on the desk and helps me measuring out the setup.
Until now it helpt me.

I think i remove it tommorow. Just a few holes for the base of the pomptop.

What can i say more "Crazy build".


----------



## TATH

03-03 Got the feeling that i must build.

I measured out the place for the two other reservoirs. And finished it.

Now i am working on the second 5mm black top for the bitspower double pomptop.

I hope that i can finish that tommorow.

I raised the feed under the reservoirs ± 1,5 cm. Below the reservoirs i want to place a ledstrip.
I got a few lengths of aluminium led mounting profiles.
So on one side i have to make a holes for the powercable for the ledstrip.

If i am going to use the profile then i make it black. I dont want to let it jump out when i see it.



Working on the front edge of the black top. A few hours sanding i thing.



Yes a warzone. I clean it up when the last double pomptop is mounted.

So more nice pictures this weekend "altho the want me to celabrate my birthday on sunday instead of monday".





Ill be back verry soon.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

This is beautiful. Shining the way forward to the bright future.


----------



## Alpina 7

Now take it all apart and sell me the desk


----------



## TATH

The future "ahum o yes "i am going to like it. Sitting behind my desk "when it is finished".

Taking the desk appart and selling it. "You must be a millionair to buy it from me". It is a desk wit a soul. "build with love and a few bucks".









So this evening is almost gone. What hapend !!!!!

Just stopt after i dust out the desk for a picture.

Yes the second bitspower double pomptop is mounted.









The rest is for tommorow.

polishing the last top for the double pomptop mount.














[/URL]





Ill be back.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

wow.


----------



## nzphil

Looks amazing. So excited to see how everything will look once finished! Keep up the good work


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.


Thanks all.









Saturday morning 10:21, i am ready for coffee.

"Yes the desk". Love it more and more but i realise that i am far from finishing.

- the custom wiring;
- mounting plates for the glasspanel ;
- setting up the Aquero stuff;
- making multiple monitor mount on the wall.

Still need a few parts:

- 3 x 27" monitors (wishlist) or a big 4K screen.
Dont know yet what i want. For downstairs (the system where i am working on now ) i orderd a bigger 144 Hz screen to get a idee if i like it.
If all goos well the postman deliver it today. I orderd the Asus MG279Q.

- more hard drives;

On my bucketlist are also:

- glass tubing;
- Titan X.

The most important thing is that i finaly can start building.

Ill be back soon.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> Looks amazing. So excited to see how everything will look once finished! Keep up the good work


Me too,

I hope that it all work out as i planed.

Time is on my site now because i get more time in april sinds i am start working 2 days a week instead of 5. So more time for the build.

Enjoy reading the buildlog.


----------



## TATH

Birthday is over and it is back to the build. Yesterday i send the monitor i bought for downstairs back to the shop "Azerty". I wanted the PG279Q but i choose the wrong one MG279Q . It is just one letter wrong.
This hapens when you wife tells you "for your birtday you may choose a new monitor".
Now that i gave my old Eizo S2000 to my wife i needed a monitor to work on.Lucky i have a 21"Eizo S2100. It will do for now.
At least better framerates then the MG279Q. Pffff
Today i was working on the ledstrip\profile below the reservoirs.
Try out. I dont know if i like it.
I less word:
- just the ledstrip "no go";
- needed to modify the other extension to for sliding tru the ledprofile;
- testing without the difuser " better with difuser";
- All (2) profiles cut sanded and ready for painting;
- after a while the paint is dry enough for testing "yes i like it"
This means for this week;
- modifying the other extensions feeds;
- sawing 2 more profiles;
- paint them;
- drilling holes for the wiring;
- find a good spot for the fabwerk controller.

i modify the first extension feed below the res. Now i can slide in the ledprofile below both feeds.



Not bad.



With res above it.



Ready for the paintjob.



Handdry and placed.



Yes "this is how i am going to do the other tree reservoirs also".



I like it.


----------



## Bart

Happy belated birthday Henry!! I like the LED strip, sort of. Those LED strips all have the same problem to me: dots. Even if you diffuse the strips with acrylic, the light is "dotted", and those dotted reflections drive me nuts!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Happy belated birthday Henry!! I like the LED strip, sort of. Those LED strips all have the same problem to me: dots. Even if you diffuse the strips with acrylic, the light is "dotted", and those dotted reflections drive me nuts!


He Bart,

It must be subtile light and not dots "so whe both know what whe like\ want".

I have to wait and see what it is going to be. Switching off is easy.

Orderd a new monitor (for downstairs) and if i like it for the setup upstairs.

Asus PG279Q.

I hope i like it.


----------



## TATH

This is the end!! "No it is not".

A thing that i have to do is making a pressure or closing plate in the back of the bitspower double pomptop for the D5 pomps from Aquacomputer.
Why! Because the Aquacomputer D5's have multiple connections sticking out of the back.
A posible solution was to outdrill the original bitpower plate. "NA dont want that". So with a few scrap plates i am going to make a few custom plates.
Yes i love to work with my hands.
Ha ha i hope that i finish the parts at the end of the week.

A few pictures !

I yhink i finish the 5 plates at the end of this week.





















Ill be back

Oeps forgot this picture from yesterday "made with my phone".


----------



## seross69

Looking good as usual. Sitting here in sunny Singapore for 1 more week!!


----------



## recky99

Amazing work! Subbed to thread


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Looking good as usual. Sitting here in sunny Singapore for 1 more week!!


He Scott "long time no hear"









Thanks

Trying to do my best.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *recky99*
> 
> Amazing work! Subbed to thread


Thank you and enjoy reading the buildlog.


----------



## TATH

Just finished the raw plates.

Tommorow it is a littl bit sanding and then painting "altho i don think if i have paint left in the back".

I try to get a few cans tommorow during my lunchtime.









O yes the plates.


----------



## seross69

Just wondering what in the world you are going to do when you finish this?? you will be bored to death!!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just wondering what in the world you are going to do when you finish this?? you will be bored to death!!


Then he can finish Black Dragon









Those pump plates are awesome Henry! Nice touch!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Then he can finish Black Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pump plates are awesome Henry! Nice touch!


Thanks,

"yes always something to do". Until next thursday i am working 5 days a week after that i change shifts and inly work 2 days a week for the next 3 years then i retire. So the point is that i have more time for my builds.

Just got the new Asus PG279Q monitor. Verry nice screen. "backbleeding "yes a bit" but at work not noticable.
Stil thingking what screen i wil get for the desk.

- 4K
- multiple PG279Q
- or the PG348Q

About the build i am having som trouble getting a good spot for my psu's. "yes i know i choose for a compartement in the back" . Afterwards not a good idee for the psu's because al the bends and the length for the cables i need".
The good news is that i have the solution. "laying on my back under the desk"i found a good spot in the middle facing the directions of the cables towards the mb. And that for both the systems.

I already orderd som plating to make a big long box with a cover. Basic 3mm alluminium and a 2 mm cover plate.
You have to see it before you know what i mean.

I am verry happy with the solution.

Of that job is finished ican order the custom wiring "because then i know the exacr spot where to measure from".

Ill be back soon.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I haven't commented in here in quite some time so I thought I should let you know, once again, that your work is impeccable! Some of the finest detail work I have seen on a build is right here in this build log. Keep up the awesome work!









Your friend,
Wolfsbora


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just wondering what in the world you are going to do when you finish this?? you will be bored to death!!


Well i got a list from my wife for when i go for early retirement.
Ha ha i am already making drawings for the launchset that she wants.
My daughter also have plans for me.

So i guess beside the 2 systems i have to finish and the work the want me to do i am short in time this year.

For the rest i also have a wishlist as long as my arm.









But first i wait for the sun and enjoy sitting in my little garden with something to eat on my plate and a cold white beer in my other hand.

Yes i am a happy man Scott.

Ha ha mayby i make a nother desk (quiker) this was just a tryout


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I haven't commented in here in quite some time so I thought I should let you know, once again, that your work is impeccable! Some of the finest detail work I have seen on a build is right here in this build log. Keep up the awesome work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend,
> Wolfsbora


I am honored "thanks".

I do my best to keep going this way "and finish it verry soon".









And yes details is what i like.


----------



## TATH

Changes changes.

Yes i am going to move the 2 Thermaltahe Though power 1200 watts under the middle section . This way the cables can go in the desk under the mb tray.

Waiting for the 3mm thick profile that i orderd two days ago. Mostly it take them one week to deliver.

In the meantime i am making extra grommet holes under the mb tray towards the middle section of the desk.

Laying on my back under the desk i feel like saying "feels like prison in brake".









Pfff finsihed the first hole.

Need to stay below the bottom line of the tape. This way i stay under the mb tray.



First i make a mall.



Yes this will do.



hole 1001, 1002 gr. fu job laying on your back and drilling holes.



A little sanding and the first hole is finished.
I hope that i get the material for the box verry soon. Cant wait to place the psu's (then i can order the custom cables).



So yes i am in a sort hurry.


----------



## TATH

24-03 "Early from work"









Lucky day,

Have a few hours off duty from the fire station.
Just when i arived home the postman is also there. "yes the package with my aluminium profile".








I workt a few hours on the profile and on the modification of the cable cover that i had made in the beginning.
"Yes it does not fit after i placed the psu box". After marking the powdercoated panel with a pencil i used the jigsaw for the rest.
Yes i made progress. I am a little bit further then the pictures . I think this weekend i finish the work around the psu box. At least i hope so.

A few pictures.

After a few hours of work i manage to install the raw version of the psu box.
"Yes i like it"much easier to lead the cables in to the desk.



Close up from the left grommet hole "left". i think i make a few more. And one above the mb for the 24 pin cable.



Yes still have to do som work on the pins that sticking out. There wil be a cover over them ( in a slope angle".



Original powdercoated panel "before i had the idee of making a psu box in the middle".











So i changed it a bit.



Hope to finish som of this work during the weekend.

"Like it"!!!! I do


----------



## TATH

Finished working on the psu-box for this evening.

I think that i can sand the box this weekend and paint it.









Verry happy with the result .

One last hinge to mount .



i have set the box and the cover. "looking more complete now".



Ill be back soon.


----------



## TATH

28-03 "happy second easterday"and of cours spend som time with the build.









Altho my children are 23 and 25 the enjoy having a brunch together with the family.

So it is a slow start for me today.

After doing som filing work on the psu-box it was time to sand all the parts.

Finaly "painting time".

It is now 19:04hour and the parts are handdry. I leave them where the are now and start building again tommorow "placing the long angle pieces with the mesh on top of the bottom holes".

Just one picture because my room is lloking like a warzone. Tools averywhere.



See you tommorow









"Na couth not stop early".

Just finished mounting the angle pieces and mounting the mesh.


----------



## TATH

30-03 "taking measuremenst for the powercables".

What a job.









It took me a while before i got on track with this.

More about this later this week.

Pictures "O yes almost forgot".

I made in the bottom of the psu-bos a fine mesh for getting the heat out











Stored away under a big cover.



Putting a few Titans in for the measurements. "No no Titans X (yet).









Tape for the base place of the psu.



Yes styicking out 2 cm above the block wil do i think.



To short "15 cm".



I use the original cable sfor the right length . The cables are going to be custom made new.

More later this week.


----------



## Aesonus

Oooo nice build so far. I'm a bit late to the sub party, but I'm in now


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesonus*
> 
> Oooo nice build so far. I'm a bit late to the sub party, but I'm in now


Never to late to join.









Waiting the sleeving stuf at the moment.
Then there wil be more updates.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Never to late ti join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting the sleeving stuf at the moment.
> Then there wil be more updates.


You making them ir buying them????


----------



## Drags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You making them ir buying them????


I know the pictures are pretty - but the text in between is important too!









He measured what he needs and then ordered them. (at least that is what was stated before







)


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You making them ir buying them????


Drags is right "I am making them myself".

I first had the intention to let someone make them for me but now that i am home on monday, thuesday and friday because of the early retirement thing i have plenty of time to make them instead of spending extra for something i can do myself.

This time i use cable combs for the wiring "lets see if i can pull this off" .

"Gosumods expect to have the parts in the house within one week". In the mean time i make a cable diagram of the cables from the Thermaltake ThoughPower Grand Platinum 1200 "It becoms a habbit of me making drawing".

Ill be back "stay tuned".


----------



## TATH

Just payed the bill "with discount" from Gosumodz.

So i think it is waiting until the package arives.









In the mean time i was planning the routh of the power cables and making a cable diagram.



Ill be back soon


----------



## seross69

Henry see my post for some good advice on making your own cables... http://www.overclock.net/t/1543387/sponsored-charity-build-ukrainian-bandos-sponsored-by-performance-pc/120#post_25062497


----------



## TATH

Altho the hole country is free today i choose to work and watch over the safety of my town from the firestation.

Because it only was a half shift i went home after 17:00 hour.

Dinner and then upstairs.
I want to know how the paracord looks as sleeving instead of the plx sleeving.

I orderd a few rolls from a nearby webshop.

As for the colors i only can say "i like the colors but do the match"dont ask me that it is like getting trousers if the fit i say give me 2 more so i dont have to com back.
The wife is better in choosing the right colors. But i dont ask her because she say "what does it all cost"













After watching Lustro's film on youtube about headles shrink sleeving paracord i find it was time for me to find out if i can handle it to make my own cables.

Got a new crimper from Gosumods "germany" with a release lever on it. I wish i had this one before "great tool".

So starting with putting in a female pin in the crimper backwards to make a slide bend on the end of the pin. "that is grabbing in to the wire when i final do the crimp".



After i push the releave lever on the inside of the crimper i pull the pin out and put the wire in.
You see that the long end on the beginning is bend in a circle.
Becasue i only do 2 clicks and a bit with feeling i manage to fit in the wire. If i do 3 clicks i can not push the wire in.
I guess it all depends of the thickness of the wiring you buy.



I put the connector in to the crimper. Because the pin moved a bit during making the picture i had to push the pin back with the knotch against the crimper.
The i squeeze the crimper and the crimp is made.



OO yes i like it. All the crimps that i make from now on are like this.



Next step is to put the paracord over the wiring. Lustro uses a cut antenna for it. Grrrr. i dont have this. A friend told me to use tape. But again after a few minutes i found my own solution. I use a small piece of headshrink and pust this ofer the pin before sliding the paracord over the wire.



Befor i began i thought that the paracord is bigger and wont fit. But after making the first "try out wire" i am verry happy with the result.
The pattern is finer and i like it. It is also thinner then the plx sleeving.

So i guess it is a go for the paracord.



The result of my first made sleeved wire with paracord.



Ill be back.


----------



## Drags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> The result of my first made sleeved wire with paracord.


Hey Henry,

thanks for the "walk-through" of your experience









What are the differences in the two black wires, as I personally like the top one better than the bottom one?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> Hey Henry,
> 
> thanks for the "walk-through" of your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the differences in the two black wires, as I personally like the top one better than the bottom one?


Thought I could answer for him but the top one is done with PLX sleeving and the bottom one is done with paracord.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> Hey Henry,
> 
> thanks for the "walk-through" of your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the differences in the two black wires, as I personally like the top one better than the bottom one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> Thought I could answer for him but the top one is done with PLX sleeving and the bottom one is done with paracord.


If you had them in your hand you would like the paracord better unless Henry Paracord is bigger than mine as it fits my wire a lot tighter than the PLX sleeving.


----------



## TATH

Yes Scot is right about that "the sleeving is closer to the wire and it feels better".
The mesh is also finer.

The first reason why i wanted to try out the paracord is:

- On the youtube film from pcjunkie where he build his redharbinger deskbuild you see the same paracord sleeving "it is verry bright" that is what i like;
- making a display with a connector and a few strips of the plx sleeving just feels like hard plastic in the first place.

So this made me try out what i like better the PLx sleeving or the Paracord sleeving.

So main reason to change to paracord;

- finer mesh;
- less thick and tighter to the wire. ( if you take a closer look you can see it with your eyes).

Off cours the PLX sleeving is oke (nothing wrong with that). But i personal like the Paracord more.
I make pictures and share my findings with all vieuwers of my buildlog and buildlogs on other websites. So the can choose what the like and want.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Yes Scot is right about that "the sleeving is closer to the wire and it feels better".
> The mesh is also finer.
> 
> The first reason why i wanted to try out the paracord is:
> 
> - On the youtube film from pcjunkie where he build his redharbinger deskbuild you see the same paracord sleeving "it is verry bright" that is what i like;
> - making a display with a connector and a few strips of the plx sleeving just feels like hard plastic in the first place.
> 
> So this made me try out what i like better the PLx sleeving or the Paracord sleeving.
> 
> So main reason to change to paracord;
> 
> - finer mesh;
> - less thick and tighter to the wire. ( if you take a closer look you can see it with your eyes).
> 
> Off cours the PLX sleeving is oke (nothing wrong with that). But i personal like the Paracord more.
> I make pictures and share my findings with all vieuwers of my buildlog and buildlogs on other websites. So the can choose what the like and want.


henry to cut all the wires the same length, I can tell you a trick I learned and it is buying some soft copper tubing with a ID of 1/8 and cut the tube to the length I want the wire put a cap on 1 end and push the wire into the tube till it hits the cap then use the wire cutters flush with the other side to start cutting and pull the wire out a little. this way you end up with all the wires the same length!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> henry to cut all the wires the same length, I can tell you a trick I learned and it is buying some soft copper tubing with a ID of 1/8 and cut the tube to the length I want the wire put a cap on 1 end and push the wire into the tube till it hits the cap then use the wire cutters flush with the other side to start cutting and pull the wire out a little. this way you end up with all the wires the same length!!


I have seen your trick but i think you need a verry thin tubing els the wire is starting curling in the tube.

I place a ruler with a scrap angle piece on top of it that is hold down with a clamp. But thanks again for the tip
i just took my calculator to see how much 1\8 is = 0,31 mm "not bad at all scott".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I have seen your trick but i think you need a verry thin tubing els the wire is starting curling in the tube.
> 
> I place a ruler with a scrap angle piece on top of it that is hold down with a clamp. But thanks again for the tip
> i just took my calculator to see how much 1\8 is = 0,31 mm "not bad at all scott".


yeah everyone has their own way of doing it and there is not a wrong or right way as long as we get where we are trying to go.


----------



## TATH

Learning on the job.

Yes like Lustro mentioned before "burnt fingertips ".

I wanted to finish the first extension cable but the learning proces cost more time then i expected.

Still happy with the first result.

11 wires to go before i finish the first extension cable.
Had a little problem with one wire "to much sleeving, the connector whoot no click in to the connector".

But i dont give up.

A few pictures.

Headshrink on the connector for pushing over the paracord sleeving.



Cheap tool to pull the guts out "like Lustro sayes".



Yes from burning the end of the sleeving i am getting burnt fingertips from.











Jippie i manage the first row of the 24 pin extension.
Searching for the exact length for the sleeving took me a while. "to long then the pin dont click in the connector\ to short then the sleeving pops loos".



Did one inner wire and the evening was gone.





Ill be back soon.


----------



## Bart

Looking good Henry, nice color scheme!


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

YEESSSSS!!! so happy to see you making your own cables, Henry! in my mind, the mark of a great custom builder is that they always make their own sleeved cables from scratch. looking great so far!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> YEESSSSS!!! so happy to see you making your own cables, Henry! in my mind, the mark of a great custom builder is that they always make their own sleeved cables from scratch. looking great so far!


thanks "i am the fng on cable making but i do my best to learn more".


----------



## TATH

Just payed a last visit to my former college and army buddy who died last week on his birthday after being ill for a long time.
A big man strong as steel.

So that is why i slow down this weekend with the build.









Back to the build. "Just 7 more wires"the are already crimpt and ready for the sleeving.

And i got a package . Got a spare psu from a internet site. Lepa G1600 Watt.

My storage was a bit empty after placed my last 3 1200 watt psu's in a few rigs last week. Buying this one cheap means that i can spend som cash on other parts.









Did 4 wires and i quit for today "dont have the power doing more".

As always ill be back.

I like the method that Lustro use for the paracord. So i made a copy of the youtube film as a guide for later.
Nice he!











A patient job if you dont do this avery day. But i got the time.



New psu for storage.



Lepa G1600.



Ill be back soon.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Looking good Henry, nice color scheme!


Thanks bart


----------



## seross69

That Lepa is a little older but it is every bit as good a quality as the Corsair PSU's, I know this for a fact!!


----------



## GHADthc

Looking good as usual, I'm always checking to see the progress on this build log.

As for the Lepa PSU, I've used to have one, until it somehow shorted and died instantly (So much for the built in protections)...I at least got my money back thankfully.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> That Lepa is a little older but it is every bit as good a quality as the Corsair PSU's, I know this for a fact!!


Yes Scott. I git this one because of you saying that Lepa psu's are good. And off course because it was verry cheap.









Also seen the test of the new Thermaltake psu. "Also verry good" but no bargen at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Looking good as usual, I'm always checking to see the progress on this build log.
> 
> Thanks and enjoy my build.
> 
> As for the Lepa PSU, I've used to have one, until it somehow shorted and died instantly (So much for the built in protections)...I at least got my money back thankfully.


Shi...... hapens i whoot say, my i7 -3930K had also a heat protection but died surtenly. You got you money back that is a good thing. If i get my money back i give you half of it but i dont supose the do.

It is 09:14 hour in the morning when i type my comment. Just had to rush to put the garbage on the road for the pickup.
Coffee is ready , the sun is shinning "what more do whe want". AAAA yes finishing the last 7 wires.









Ill be back


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Yes Scott. I git this one because of you saying that Lepa psu's are good. And off course because it was verry cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seen the test of the new Thermaltake psu. "Also verry good" but no bargen at the moment.
> Shi...... hapens i whoot say, my i7 -3930K had also a heat protection but died surtenly. You got you money back that is a good thing. If i get my money back i give you half of it but i dont supose the do.
> 
> It is 09:14 hour in the morning when i type my comment. Just had to rush to put the garbage on the road for the pickup.
> Coffee is ready , the sun is shinning "what more do whe want". AAAA yes finishing the last 7 wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be back


7 wires that should take no more than 15 minutes!! I got it down to a science. I put crimp on the wire then paracord on wire before I crimp the last one.


----------



## GHADthc

I have a handy little tool I can attach to the end of the pins that allows me to work the wire through the paracors very quickly and easily, once you get into a rhythym it doesn`t take too long...wish there was a way to not butcher fingertips with sharp metal and melted sleeving/hot pins..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> I have a handy little tool I can attach to the end of the pins that allows me to work the wire through the paracors very quickly and easily, once you get into a rhythym it doesn`t take too long...wish there was a way to not butcher fingertips with sharp metal and melted sleeving/hot pins..


their is use hi-temp heat shrink you will still melt the paracord and dont have to touch it. I also apply crazy glue on the wire for about 20 to 30mm back from the crimp and I use a heat gun not a lighter...


----------



## GHADthc

Good tips there, thanks for that +rep I really should use the super glue, especially for paracord, but even the mdpc stuff can come unstuck if you sont melt it enough.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Good tips there, thanks for that +rep I really should use the super glue, especially for paracord, but even the mdpc stuff can come unstuck if you sont melt it enough.


best glue to use is this below!! It isa a brush on type and does not dry so you can remove top and apply several times and not have nozzle get clogged up

http://www.amazon.com/Krazy-Glue-KG98848R-Instant-0-18-Ounce/dp/B000BQRBO6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> best glue to use is this below!! It isa a brush on type and does not dry so you can remove top and apply several times and not have nozzle get clogged up
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Krazy-Glue-KG98848R-Instant-0-18-Ounce/dp/B000BQRBO6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Ah thats good to know as well, the stuff I last tried to use was a nightmare and then just clogged and went rock solid in the tube...this is helpful stuff mate, I`m looking to make all my cables from scratch for my next project, so I`ll put this to practice.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Ah thats good to know as well, the stuff I last tried to use was a nightmare and then just clogged and went rock solid in the tube...this is helpful stuff mate, I`m looking to make all my cables from scratch for my next project, so I`ll put this to practice.


When I go home on June 1st I have a procedure with pictures wrote that i can send you or post and you can use some of the idea's I am using!! Got where I can do 24 pin in about 2 to 3 hours...


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> When I go home on June 1st I have a procedure with pictures wrote that i can send you or post and you can use some of the idea's I am using!! Got where I can do 24 pin in about 2 to 3 hours...


Not bad at all! (off-topic: What hapenned to excessive insanity? I haven`t seen it pop up in my subs for awhile?..hope you don`t mind Henry).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Not bad at all! (off-topic: What hapenned to excessive insanity? I haven`t seen it pop up in my subs for awhile?..hope you don`t mind Henry).


Did a major down sizing due to working in oil and gas, sold case lot of rads and going to us same pc parts in a sma8 with a few upgrades!! Have a build log and will pm it to you tommorrow!! In singapore now and just finished a hard day!! On phone!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 7 wires that should take no more than 15 minutes!! I got it down to a science. I put crimp on the wire then paracord on wire before I crimp the last one.


Can not work that fast. but i dont do science "mayby that is my problem". Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Not bad at all! (off-topic: What hapenned to excessive insanity? I haven`t seen it pop up in my subs for awhile?..hope you don`t mind Henry).


No not at all "small club of modders". He reduced his build.


----------



## TATH

I start building again tommorow evening.

Had a other job to do today.

Wife left her keys in the front door yesterday and guess what "yes gone".

That meaning i had to replace all the cilinders (4 doors) to make it fort knox again.



Ill be back verry soon.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I start building again tommorow evening.
> 
> Had a other job to do today.
> 
> Wife left her keys in the front door yesterday and guess what "yes gone".
> 
> That meaning i had to replace all the cilinders (4 doors) to make it fort knox again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pick ture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be back verry soon.


You mean someone took the keys and nothing else?

Damn good luck to still keep all your hardware in this situation. I guess someone will be disappointed when they come to clean the joint.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> You mean someone took the keys and nothing else?
> 
> Damn good luck to still keep all your hardware in this situation. I guess someone will be disappointed when they come to clean the joint.


Yes only the keys, "beware of my shoebox size Jack Russel" .

Instead spending 400 euro on the desk i had a temp other project "home security".


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Yes only the keys, "beware of my shoebox size Jack Russel" .
> 
> Instead spending 400 euro on the desk i had a temp other project "home security".


Sounds like a cool build, are you going to make a build log out of it?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Sounds like a cool build, are you going to make a build log out of it?


his other project was replacing the door lock in his house...


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Just spent the last 4 hours reading this and just when I think it's almost done I run out of pages! Phone went from 60-0%. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Just spent the last 4 hours reading this and just when I think it's almost done I run out of pages! Phone went from 60-0%. Looking forward to updates.


There wil be plenty of pages left for you to read.


----------



## TATH

3-5-2016 "first two 24 pin extension cables are finished"

Yes Scott it is Science to you

Whe i got the feeling that averything goos smooth i scre...... up one wire "to short". Getting it out easy is more diffucult. But final i got the wire out and replaced with a longer wire.

So the first to extension cables are finished.
Next is the 8 pin cables.

But not today.





Ill be back.


----------



## Bart

Damn that looks good! I REALLY REALLY love those colors!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn that looks good! I REALLY REALLY love those colors!


Your the expert Bart. So i use these colors for the rest of the cables.

Thanks for your comment and help.


----------



## TATH

Renew 24 pin extension.

I got a new rule "look befor do".

I turnd the 24 pin connector the wrong way. And because it is hard to get the male pins out i just cut the 24 pin and made a new 24 pin extension.

Halfway. pfff



Close up.



For on the display or on the wall.


I am happy with the result.



Also made the 8 pin.

Yes dark picture. Ha ha dont want to show the dust.



Ill be back soon.


----------



## Drags

There hasnt been an update in months... YEARS even! 

The wiring going well Henry?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> There hasnt been an update in months... YEARS even!
> 
> The wiring going well Henry?


Yes i am doing fine.

Got a temp project going at the moment.
Because all the wood is pilling up i have to finish it first. "murphys law".
It is a project for the wife "promised long time ago".

If the fu... rain stops i can finish it and go back to the deskbuild.


----------



## WolfMAX

Subbed! Late, but worth every minute of the week or so it took me to get through this log. Hope that rain has stopped by now...


----------



## TATH

Yes i know "i am late again with updates".

The only update i have at the moment is that i had a project to finish for the birthday of my wife 15-06.
Job almost finished.

The contractor who i hired just placed the construction "it was a disaster". So i wrote a angry note that i dont want him at my property again.
This also means "i have to get som of the money back" .







"yes no money". where is my gun









Hat to spent the double to finish it.



And i was verry bussy for my next project "working overtime i mean".

For this project.



Sorry for all te delays "Ill be back".


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

oooh!







extruded aluminum... stepper motors... are you building your own CNC bed?


----------



## Ninhalem

You were unhappy with the construction guy, but I bet your wife was pretty happy with you TATH after finishing that for her.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

@TATH Awesome patio, man. Huge props to you and happy birthday to your wife.


----------



## r333xxw0lf3h

Subbed. I'm jelly of your build Tath


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> You were unhappy with the construction guy, but I bet your wife was pretty happy with you TATH after finishing that for her.


The construction in the back is finished.

Wife and i are verry happy with the result. "not with the construction man". I received a few euro's back after my mai with a few wishesl.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> oooh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extruded aluminum... stepper motors... are you building your own CNC bed?


Yes i am, i am 56 year young and have to reduce my work at the firestaion from 36 hour a week to 18 hour a week.
The result is :
- 10 % cut of paycheck
- 12 extra free days of in one month "i only work wensday and thursday"

The los of the 10% is comming back from the extra shifts that i make because the are short of personal.
So now i have more time for my builds and earn more money.

I already have most of the parts for this build.
The electric parts i send to a friend ho makes the controle box for me.



I hope to make custom parts for my build verry soon.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> There hasnt been an update in months... YEARS even!
> 
> The wiring going well Henry?


You are right about the lack of updates.

Reason is a few projects:

- wifes wishlist ( because of bad constructor i had to spent a extra 2500 euro).

My world changed a bit because of the early retirement rule the com up with.
It is not bad but things change because of that.

I am planning to start making custom parts with my cnc machine.
At the start the needed budget was around 5000 euro. At the moment i spend already 7500. So i work my bud of
to get the rest of the parts. In the mean time all builds are stopt because of cnc project.

Dont ask me how i feel about that "it sucks".







But there is no way back.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfMAX*
> 
> Subbed! Late, but worth every minute of the week or so it took me to get through this log. Hope that rain has stopped by now...


Wel summer is just over and guess what "it starting to rain again".

I got som comment about the collors of the cables "why not more red". I guess he is right .
So if i find som more time i am going to make new cables with red in it.

Ill be back.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> @TATH Awesome patio, man. Huge props to you and happy birthday to your wife.


Thanks,

The last few months whe sit most of the time in the patio. The tv is off.

But i must go back to my builds soon.

Thanks for the wishes "i will tell her" .


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r333xxw0lf3h*
> 
> Subbed. I'm jelly of your build Tath


Building my dream.

I see you are a firefighter too. Great.

Not finished but i will be back soon.

Ha ha "old picture" from long time ago . i am at the right.
Together with a few college's whe where asked to fill up a steam engin with water.
So pict up my son to go along with us.

He is now a 3e year law student 24 year old.


----------



## Barefooter

Good to see you back Henry!


----------



## r333xxw0lf3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Building my dream.
> 
> I see you are a firefighter too. Great.
> 
> Not finished but i will be back soon.
> 
> Ha ha "old picture" from long time ago . i am at the right.
> Together with a few college's whe where asked to fill up a steam engin with water.
> So pict up my son to go along with us.
> 
> He is now a 3e year law student 24 year old.


I always wanted to serve my community when I was growing up. Once I hit the age of 16, I joined my local Volunteer Fire Department, as a Jr. Firefighter, until I turned 18, and became full fledged. I love what I do, although at times it is stressful, and has it's bad days.

Nice steam engine, Any more pictures of your tanker? Looks to be an older tanker, which I really enjoyed looking at. Best of luck to your son in his career path.

Can't wait to see more progress! Keep it up good sir.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Good to see you back Henry!


Thank you my friend.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Just spent the last 4 hours reading this and just when I think it's almost done I run out of pages! Phone went from 60-0%. Looking forward to updates.


Ther is more to com.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ther is more to com.


Always


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ther is more to com.


Can't wait for more!!


----------



## TATH

Almost back again.

Just have to make connection to the control system then my cnc router is ready for making parts for my systems.



Picture is just to show how big the machine is. The machine is almost 100% ready.


----------



## Bart

AWESOME!!!!! I didn't know this was coming! Can't wait to see what you can do with a CNC Henry!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> AWESOME!!!!! I didn't know this was coming! Can't wait to see what you can do with a CNC Henry!!


Hi bart,

Also in this world of cnc i am the FNG.

Had a few problems with programming. Lucky i have a few friends who know more about building a router.

So this evening i finished the installation and did a testrun.

One hell of a machine.














ha ha now i have to learn how to turn my drawings into the machine and making parts.


----------



## TATH

The machine is almost finished.

I am already start making parts.

Today i made a prototype cable comb.
Waiting for more material to make them in other sizes.








Hope to be back for more


----------



## Bart

Very nice Henry! I've been doing a lot of playing with cable combs recently, and I've come to hate those closed ones. They tend to hold the wires farther apart than the "open" combs. At least that's how it was with the acrylic ones I was using on my new make-over. You can see a huge difference in the pic below:



http://imgur.com/D9FzY3e


Looking forward to seeing you put some cables into those pretty things!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Very nice Henry! I've been doing a lot of playing with cable combs recently, and I've come to hate those closed ones. They tend to hold the wires farther apart than the "open" combs. At least that's how it was with the acrylic ones I was using on my new make-over. You can see a huge difference in the pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/D9FzY3e
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you put some cables into those pretty things!


Hi Bart,

The inner cable comb match better.
The wall thickness of my made cablecomb is 0,9mm so almost no room left between the wires like on this picture.
Instead of the original open one i keep the circle closed because the edges of the open one grab in to my paracord sleeving.
And the closed cicle also dont bent like the open one does.

Today i want to see if i can router a few alluminium ones.



And keep modding "progress made i see" .


----------



## TATH

Another day in paradise.

Making drawings is no problem but finding the right speed for my machine cost me 3 router bits (10 bucks total).
Now i manage to make my own cable combs. These are 3mm thick ones.
Tommorow i will make a few 2mm ones.

The bottom one is not my design. But i made mine closed because i rip the paracord open on the scharp inner edges.


----------



## TATH

Time to blow som fresh air in to my modcave.

The cncrouter is ready for making parts and i am starting up again.
Yesterday i mounted the 10mm glas panel on to the desk together with my son "saver".
Now that the panel is on the desk i have to make a locking device to be able to work inside the desk "ha ha ".









Yes heavy peace.

I also got a few rubber floortiles from my neighbour "thanks dennis".
To be able to put them on the floor i had to move the 140kg cnc router with all the acrylic plates in it. Grrrrrr. yes i did not like that but to change my modcave in a good looking workshop i had to do this.





And because the desk is again in my mind the whole day i have to make a plan wath to do first.

Extension cables for my aquero's. But then i first have to make a few cablecombs "custom stile".
I saw thos square ones yesterday.
So what i did today was:
- make new drawing (change from round to square);
- make a documentation file (so i know with what specs the machine makes them);
- choose a 2mm router bit and made a prototype.
- changed the router bit froma 2mm to a 0,8mm bit (less scrap).

It workt out fine now i have to make a big file so the machine makes a few 100 of them at once.
Sounds good to me.

A wile ago i made the first types out of aluminium.



This time i got myself a few sheets of 2mm black acrylic.
I hope to make many of them so i have them in stock for other builds.






Ill be back and also glad to be back.


----------



## seross69

Long time no see


----------



## Bart

Welcome back Henry, we're still here.


----------



## Barefooter

Nice to see you back at it Henry!


----------



## TATH

Yes Scott,

The goose is back on its nest.
I had to build my cnc router. Off the planning in time and cash was about 40% off line so i had to do 750 hours on extra shifts.
I think i slept more at the firestation the at home.

But i am back that is the most important thing.
And making new nice parts.


----------



## TATH

Thanks barefooter









It is good to be back again.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Welcome back Henry, we're still here.


Aaaaaah you have been waiting for me. That is nice.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Aaaaaah you have been waiting for me. That is nice.


Henry, I'm an old man with alzheimers. I don't remember anything, unless a subscription notifies me via email.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Henry, I'm an old man with alzheimers. I don't remember anything, unless a subscription notifies me via email.


Not alzheimers its all hell I forgot


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not alzheimers its all hell I forgot


Mat the force be with us this year Scott.


----------



## TATH

It is friday "for me weekend".

Som times you have to please your wife. So i went with her shopping today:
- leds for the office downstairs;
- paint for the bedroom;
- got her electrick (chair)\bike repaired (hydraulic brakes);
- got myself a few storage boxes for the cablecombs.

Yesterday evening i draw a few cablecombs and made a few toolparhs for the cnc machine.
This morning i did a tryout with the files on the machine. In the beginning i had a few problems because i clampt the acrylic with scres on my spoilboard. This way the acrylic (2mm black) does not stay flat. Afterwards i changed it by using dp-tape. This works much better.

Because my wife have a to do list i might be back on the build in the afternoon. Making more cablecombs.

I let the machine make 50 pieces in one time.
I use a papermall to set up my zero-point for the machine (the startingpoint).


Acrylic flying all over the place.










The machine makes the cablecombs in two steps first the 300 holes.


Picture from the second run. This time i used dp-tape it keeps the parts in place . Except for the top parts thos where not on the tape.


I made a few types (4 pin straight 150 pieces, 6 pin vga 100, and 8 pin 50.


Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## Bart

Very cool stuff!!














Always love to see machines get put to work!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Very cool stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always love to see machines get put to work!


Yes Bart finaly i reduce the bills of my needed parts.

I also made my own logo.







I bought 4 large boxes with cut pieces arylic. Together about 100 kg all 8mm thick.
So i have enough stuf to work with.


----------



## TATH

Monday morning i just got back from the firestation (1/2 shift).

It is time to get back to the deskbuild.
Yesterday i already removed the glaspannel with my son. It is not the weight (37kg) but the size wherefore i asked my son to help me.

What has to be don on the build:

- extensions (i going to change the color from bleu to ROG red);
- work on the baydrives (som file work for better fitting).

I also orderd a bunch of pci express and fan connectors for the extensions cables and for the fan harnas for TH-10.
"Yes pocket money allready spend for this week









Som pictures.

Glaspanel against the wall.


Old cpu under the desk with large extension cables on it for testing.


Starting again with the build put my mind a large step back. I have to recheck thing because i dont know where i stopt.
And by lifiting som panels i see things i have to change.


Ha ha i also have to search where stored the other 4 Aquacomputer D-5 pomps. I am sure i have 10 of them in total.
To many drawers (21) with parts.

I am still working on the modcave.
I need a working table for testing an working on elektric parts.


----------



## TATH

I needed a few minutes to get the hang of it again for making crimps and sleeving.

Made the extensioncable twice. The second time i made it better.

I just tested the extension cable with my spare cpu. Yesterday i thought that i might have a problem with my icy docks because when i connect the power no fan was spinning. Today i found out that i first have to mount a ssd'in the tray before the fans starting up.

Temporary worktable.








A bigger worktable is planed for later.
I first want the desk running.



All tools in hand reach.



After i mounted the extensioncable i want to see if the fans start up and the green led at front lights up.
Yes i am happy with the front view.
I mounted two old ssd's 320GB



I already tested both drives "all oke".
I notice that the grommet hole is a bit offline. The holes wherent planed in the drawings.
But still not bad. Something to think about for the next builds.











Yes pizza time.


----------



## Bart

Awesome to see you back working on this desk Henry! Looking good!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Awesome to see you back working on this desk Henry! Looking good!


Yes finaly. I am getting crazy not working on the desk.


----------



## TATH

Made the 4 pin extension for the Bottom Aquero.

Crimping is no problem. After cutting the paracord to short i know that i have to keep them a few cm on a meter longer.
Cutting off is better then gleuing a piece on.









Ha ha today i found out that i made the other extension with the wires Scott send me from the states. I thought "he why do i have space between in the cablecomb". Now i no why the wire is a bit thinner.
No problem tho. The wire i use now are a bit thicker and the cablecombs fitting better.

So just one lage extension. To mount the extension in the black below the desk i want to use a brass pressnut M3 an then in the middle bteween the wires i put in a hex screw.
Still have to make the plates.

Sorry just one picture folks.


----------



## Drags

Glad to see you back at it Henry, was missing the "Oh"-ing and "Ah"-ing over your desk and the progess you've made


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> Glad to see you back at it Henry, was missing the "Oh"-ing and "Ah"-ing over your desk and the progess you've made


Yes i am also glad to be back. To many changes made me take this long.
But i am glad to starting up again.

At the moment i am making new extension cables for the desk.
I already made a few but now that i make my one parts it is time to change the color in ROg colors (black and red).

Yesterday i made a drawing and toolpathfile for the cnc machine for making me a cablecomb for a 6 + 8 pin pci express cable.
After the first prototype i took a quick look if my measurements are correct.

Now that the size is oke i can do two badges of 25 pieces.



First badge i did yesterday evening.



I hope to make more progress the next few dayes.


----------



## TATH

After i posted the above cablecomb i got a advice to change the drawing and dont use the space between the two cable.

This ment that i trow away 75 pieces of the above type and made a few new ones today.

Yes Ali You are right about leaving the space part out.

Left side the ones with the space between the cables. Right side the just finished new ones.



Yes better i think 6 + 8 pin pci express. Of cource the above sleeving paracordt type III is just for the picture.


----------



## TATH

New parts for the build.

Now that i have my own cncrouter i can make parts that took me ages before.

It also pushed me back to the drawingboard.
For the power cable in the block i needed a few Cable Comb mounting plates. "yes i am going to make them myself".









To be able to make them again when needed i have to document al the parts with the specs of the material i use and the tools that i use for making the. Yes designing takes much of my time.



The two parts mounted together.
I took the one of the extension cables to see if the fit well. Yes not bad.



After making a version V5 of the base i think i am ready for making a few more for the deskbuild and the black dragon build.



I have a polish machine to let them shine when i want to but for now i keep them this way.



I made thes out of a leftover piece of 5mm black acrylic.
This way i solved two problems. Cleaning up the scrap pieces and making new parts.



Now that the type III paracord fits perfect in the mount it is time to draw a few open Cable Combs for connecting two pci- express extension cable together. I think i am going to use the 3mm black panels for making them.

So more about these parts later today.

Ill be back









I got a requist for a 24 pin.









Yes i have a few minutes for the guest arive.


----------



## TATH

I am back .

Yes still playing with my cncrouter. But it is for this build.

I made a 24 pin wallmount.

Wath do you think about the color pattern for my deskbuild.

I still can change colors but i thought to use the ROG colors red and black.

Somone asked me if i can make a wallmount for the Cable Comb "closed version".







Wath do you think!


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Wath do you think!


those mounts and cable combs are amazing. Sleeving looks v. good. Will it look the same when it is inside the desk (same color lightning, behind glass)?


----------



## Bart

That 24 pin looks like a PRO job Henry! Excellent work! Love the color scheme too!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> those mounts and cable combs are amazing. Sleeving looks v. good. Will it look the same when it is inside the desk (same color lightning, behind glass)?


I dont know if it looks the same but at least it is in the same color patern as the motherboard.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> That 24 pin looks like a PRO job Henry! Excellent work! Love the color scheme too!


Thanks bart, Doing my best and learned a lot the past few years.

I made new drawings today for the open Version of the cable combs that i need for connecting 2 pci-express cables together.
The are different because i need to disconnect the cables from each other when i need to. The closed ones are for the cables itself.

Made a few big 24 pins cable combs this evening that i want to use in combination with the 2mm ones..
I know pictures say more then words.

A few hours in a evening are quick gone.
Lets sie what tommorow brings.

This wil more then enough for the build.
Ha ha the only job that i dont like so much is to polish them on the machine, pffff ages.



So the color patern wil be the one in the above posted picture.

Ill be back soon.


----------



## TATH

Thursday "weekend for me". Next shift is nex wednesday so i have som time for making parts. Yesterday evening i made a few 5mm Cable Combs for my extension cables. This evening i finished putting dp tape on the small wallmounts. And i polished a new part and put it on to see if it looks oke. The diameter of the holes are 4mm. I want to use the 5mm in combination with the 2mm ones.
I hope eyou like them "i do".









A friend told me that the are 2 pound one e-bay. And 14 uk pound for a extension cable. That is cheap.
But this is fun also


----------



## TATH

More plans for today but i only manage to do one. Stil loving to work with the machine and play with the software.
What have whe not don today:
- mounted the small wallmounts in the pedestels;
- making a new extension cable. (thanks Ali for the info).
But i am in no hurry.
I screw up on holder by using to high rpm on my spindle. So the edge of the drill holes and the hole where i put the small mount in where burnt.
Shi....... hapens. Time to spend more time on this material.
The engraving is super 0,3mm depth and sharplooking.
For the drill holes i just for the first time the peckdrill option.
And for the Contour lines and the hole where i place the mount in i used soapwater in a spraycan.
The edges are sharp.

the way i use this tool:
picture one:
- place the plate against the wall and drill the holes.
the holes are always at the same height;



picture 2:
- place a wallmount in the mall and place it against the wall;
- put 2 screws in and remove the mall.





Now whe have to see if it works. ?


----------



## TATH

Wife hasent call me for coffee that means i stil have a few minutes to work on my desk.

I lay down on my flat face to get access inside the pedestel.
The pictures telling the rest.

I just drilled the first 2 holes and removed the mall to have a look.
O not bad. Lets see if i can get the M3stainless steel screws in.



I flip the mall 180 degrees and place the wallmount after i pull of the protection tape on the back where i also put a peace off dp-tape.



Unless you have a 20 cm height elephant that can pull of the mount you can not get the mount off the wall.
I drild a 2,5mm hole and the screws are 3mm. No need to put tread in the inbustool make the screw go in to the end. Super tide.



I manage to put on 3 mounts and drild the holes for the 4e mount.



More tommorow i think "wife calls for coffee".

Ill be back tomorrow.


----------



## Bart

Clever man, I like the tool. Simple but effective!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Clever man, I like the tool. Simple but effective!


Yes i like having tools that helps me with the build.


----------



## TATH

Ha ha i thought i cleant the panels. But on the pictures stil acrylic dust on it.
So today i mounted the main power cables in the side walls of the two pedestels. i had to cut a piece out at the back on the picture you see a blank spot. But that is already made black.
After the powercables i want to make the two front windows in the pedestels. In honor of my sponsors Bitspower and Thermaltake i made two windows with their logo in it.
I cant wait until i light up the fans inside the pedestels.
For that i have to make 2 extra extension cables in front of the pedestels. I want to make them tomorrow .
A few crapy pictures. ? Sorry

The routing from the powercable to the back. The blank spot is already black like the rest.
Happy with the result. And finaly som work finished.



For honor the two main sponsors i make a front window in the pedestels with their logo in it.
The router is runnint 10.000 rpm.



Work in progress.



The window panels are 8mm clear acrylic.
I dont make the logo's to big because i want to see inside when the fans light up.





And the right window "Thermaltake".



I am going to work on the spillter powercables (also in the pedestels) tomorrow to connect a few PA2's and the Aquero 6 pro.

Ill be back.


----------



## TATH

New 24 pins extension cables.

I got up early this morning 07:15 hour. Time enough you think. It is now 18:24 and i just finished the updates on my fb - page.
What have i don i think !!! .

These two cables cost me at least a few hours work. Most of the time went in to polishing the Cable Combs on the polishing machine.
I am happy that i finished them in the right colors this time.









Because i want them to be as good as posible i asked my friend Shaukat Ali for the right length of wires for these extension cables.
Afte making som wires without the pins on it i put them in to the connectors to see if the dimensions are oke.



Now that i know that the dimensions are the right one i can start cutting wires.

Much time going in to the polishing job of the Cable Combs. I want them to shine so that meaning a few hours polishing for the two cables.



Thes two are finished.







Time to make the pci express cables.


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Freakin phenomenal job!

#1 Huge win for such a beefy PC desk!








#2 Another big win in my book for those custom cables.









I'm hoping my next build(DDCM Desk) turns out half as sexy as yours. First to lock in sponsorships.... then we work!

In the mean time.... subb'ed!


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*


My OCD


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> My OCD


What is OCD !!!


----------



## TATH

Bussy bussy,

Wires for the pci-express extension cables cut. But i did not start to make them today.
Modification on the dimensions of the countersink screwhole taking much of my time.
And i made a new bunch of them.
Time flies when you having fun i guess.

I also made a new type Cable Comb for the pci-express extension cables also.
Now i have to polish them then i can start making new cables.

On the front of the cable a 5mm Cable Comb and behind that thin 2 mm Cable Combs.
The part below is for my Asus Titan 6GB (3 + 4 pins).



Ill be back soon.


----------



## Anateus

I mean that window & logo look awesome, but the text under logo has different width between the words


----------



## dirty elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I mean that window & logo look awesome, but the text under logo has different width between the words


and the Tt is not centered









OCD - obsessive compulsive disorder
usually manifests itself as the need for order and symmetry (at least that is the case for myself and apparently Anateus)


----------



## TATH

I know that beside the logo is a copyright sign so that is inclusive the tt centered.
For the rest the program makes it. When i com home tommorow from nightshift at the firestation i will take a look.
Thanks for the help. If needed a new window is quickly made on my machine.

Because i cant sleep yet i took a quick look at the logo.

The tt has a extra c of copyright symbol right from it and the position has to be like this.
The line below also is written this way. Of cours it does not matter if i change it to look better this way.


----------



## TATH

Finaly the first extension cable for the titans is finished.

i came home this morning from the firestation. Less sleep. But i still want to finish the cables.
I already made half of the extension cable "lets finish the". Working more hasty cous that i swapt the 8 pin with the 6 pin.
Grrrrrrrr stu...... fu......,









I want to finsih the cables today.
I started cutting wires again "for the same card". This time i made no mistakes that i can see.
I am going to use the oter extension cable for the shorter cable.

It is already 20:45 and i want to play bf3 .

So i end with a few pictures.
The puzzle is getting smaller but i keep doing modifications when i want it.

Upcomming changes and modifications:
- Acrylic standard to guide the extension cable more away from the fan;
- Going to order a intel 750 ssd with a waterblock;
- The grommet at the 24 pin is going to be changed for a mild acrylic piece "looks better i think".

Tommorow again a extra **** so i am back saturday for more work on the desk.

I think one cable looks better then two next to eachother. But i want guide them more straight down in front of the fans.
There fore i make a custom bracket.






Dont go away i com back soon.


----------



## TATH

Back home for a few hours.

I want to finish the extension cables for the titans.
I just finihed them but i had trouble with one of the pins\connectors.
I had to cut of the wires a second time. Grrrr. This time all went oke.
This cable is also finished. The next step is to cut a square out of the insertpanel to get a better curve "more away from the fans.
Now that i start cutting again i also make the grommet hole where the 24 pin extension is larger so all the cable from the right usb sockets and the usb port also com in line with the wires.

I am realy happy with the extension cables. It took me a while but the work payed off well.

Pictures !!!! A few.

To have the same distance as between the two titans i have to move the cable a bit inwards.




Ifi want to put in the usb-cable and the 2 right usb cables in line i have to make the grommet hole larger.




I am back tommorow morning.


----------



## TATH

Had to change it today.


----------



## TATH

Verry bussy at the firestation.
Whe had a big fire that took many hours of work.

So i am a bit lazy today.
What i did was:
- putting in two grommet hole just aside the mb-tray.
- cut som grommets to pieces to fill up the gap.

Made a start making my own casebadge.
I think i put a ledunder or behind it.

I already aspected that it was a quick job to do. Making the two holes for the grommets on the mb-tray.
Easy job.



This way the cables for the reset and on and of are in line with the pins.
The same is for the usb cable.


I think i am going to make a sort keyhole figure and place there my logo as i did in the above acrylic piece.
With a led behind it it will light up good "i hope".





Wednesday is the first day i have to work again so the next two days i can work on the esk again.

Ill be back soon.


----------



## TATH

I cut out a second cagebadge today.

Light it up or paint it i dont know yet what to do with it.

35mm in diameter and 6mm thick.



I also made a few clambs for holding two extension cables on top of each other.
It works and was fun to make.
If i am going to use them "ha ha i dont know yet". At least i have a few if i need them.

0,9 mm thick.



Moving the cable combs a bit and place a few of these clambs mayby not so bad.


What do you think. !


----------



## Barefooter

Those cables are looking great


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Those cables are looking great


thanks barefooter.


----------



## TATH

Just made one more extension.

And bussy finding al my cables that belong to the cpu. I found them. So that problem is solved.

To get up and running quick i put Tygon tubing in the pedestels.








I dont know what it is but it popt up in my head "need to change the Tygon tubing for 16mm acrylic tubing.









I have a tread tool for 1/4" so i gave it a try to see if it works.
"Yes it is" meaning that i am going to make a few tubing standards to put the tubing on.

Workspace for the extension cables.



Not bad.



To keep the o-ring complete in the acrylic space i make a few acrylic rings that i gleu over the end of the tubbing.
This way the o-ring is in the acrylic space.



Yes this means i dont have to trow away the 16mm tubing. I have as a try out 3 tubes of 2 meter.
It must be enough for the pedestels. At least it works.


----------



## TATH

Bussy day "liberation day today".

Bussy whit al kind of things but also a bit on the deskbuild.
I already made a few drawings for the standard of the 16mm tube in the pedestel.
This morning when i started (10:30) i measure up the space that i have between the fans and the 2 radiators.
With the measurments i changed the drawing a bit and made a toolpath for my machine.
I still have a few leftover pieces wich i cant trow away. So i am going tho use these pieces to make me a few parts.

I use 2 different router bits so when i finish one parts i keep the bit inside the machine and work from the otherway ( engraving and then cutting out).

It is already23:01 and i am going to do a extra 24 hour shift tommorow at the fire station.
In my mind i already spending the money ( dont know what i get first a monitor or the intel 750 ssd). Well whe see about that later.

Just a few pictures from today.

First removing the window from the pedestel for som measurements.



Easy job.


O yes the extra support rings for the front of the 16mm tubing.



When i say 16,16mm that means that the support rings must be verry precise to fit on the tubing.
I have to push them on the tubing. Meaning the are oke.


Before my machine can make these parts i make drawings of all the parts.



The first few closing caps are made.
Sunday i start with the 8mm acrylic pieces.



Thats all for today folks.
But ill be back soon.


----------



## Bart

You're putting that new toy to good use Henry, very nice!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You're putting that new toy to good use Henry, very nice!


Yes Bart that is tru.

I thought that it only take me a day to finish the standards. But it is not.

Now i call this "prototype one"! Why because the design is oke but i have to make a few small changes.

So this one is only good for testfitting.

Bussy day today. And back to the drawingboard.

I have 2 pictures.

On this picture you see the machine just finish the middle part of the standard.
At the right is the bottom piece where i slide the "fork" in.



I made a few of these so call "forks" . But now that i put in the O-ring of the tubbing i think i make a new one with the size of the o-ring in it.
It looks better and more solid. Even the 16mm tubing fit in it.



So a few changes to the drawing and toolpaths for the machine then it is back upstairs again.

OOO yes the middle section is adjustable in height..

Ill be back soon.


----------



## Drags

well - this desk is defo gonna be pimped to no extend once done. If that every happens... as this will be the same as a house.. never really done, always small bits and bobs to be "adjusted"


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drags*
> 
> well - this desk is defo gonna be pimped to no extend once done. If that every happens... as this will be the same as a house.. never really done, always small bits and bobs to be "adjusted"


Yes you are right about that.

Now that i have the cnc i want to pomp the desk more and more with things i first wasn't able to make.

I thought that it take me a day to finish the design of the standard instead i am working the whole week on it.
The machine need 11 runs to finish the 2 parts of the standard.

A patient job "but i dont give up".
So now that these parts are good enough it is time to make 8 more for the pedestels.

After session 11 the parts are ready to cut them from the bridges that holding them in place.



I quickly put the parts together to see of all the parts fit.



Here the top is closed.



This way i can lay the tubing in and lock it. With the screw in the middle i can adjust the height.



The base wich is not on one of these pictures make it able to adjust the standard to both sides.


----------



## Bart

Very cool gizmo!


----------



## TATH

Hallo folks,

I made 4 sets of the above today. Not finished yet "need 4 more sets".

I made the base for the standard today. Lets see if you like it.

I hope to finish tommorow with al the parts.

The base holds 2 standards.
In the base you can move the standard in all directions.



I made it this way to be sure to have a good connection with the fittings.


----------



## TATH

Happy Mothersday!

Now that i want to finish the parts i am short of time today. Well you cant have it all.

Just 3 more parts and all the parts for the standards are finished.

For those who like Green i got the standard light up Green.

Hi Tea the call this. Jammie


Yes the almost 16 year old Jack Russel also wants a piece of cake.



One standard.



Who wants Green.



Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Black or Clear!.

I had a discusion about the engarving making the build look (bussy)







dont know if this is the right word for it.

I had a dream !!! OOO ye "lets make one matt black to see how it looks.

After i finished the last 3 parts of the 4 sets i paintsprayed them outside.
Because it is warm the are already handdry and i want to see how the look assembled.

I like them more then the clear version.

What do you think.





The parts only had one layer of paint. I think i gave it a extra layer.


----------



## Bart

I agree, black looks better, unless you're interested in lighting them up. Then clear would be a better choice. But if you're not lighting them up, black all the way!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I agree, black looks better, unless you're interested in lighting them up. Then clear would be a better choice. But if you're not lighting them up, black all the way!


Thanks for the help Bart.


----------



## Saisaku

I follow this build now for, what, 2 years? Still, every update is like this is a new build! Henry, you're a magician!

And I agree with Bart, black looks better if you're not planning to use it with LED's.


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

i like the flat black better. if you still want to do lighting, you could sand down the edges with fine grit sand paper. ( you also dont always have to have leds on







)
looks great! cant wait to see how you install them


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> i like the flat black better. if you still want to do lighting, you could sand down the edges with fine grit sand paper. ( you also dont always have to have leds on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> looks great! cant wait to see how you install them


Agree the black is best, and grinding down edges sounds like a great idea


----------



## TATH

Thanks all for the comments.

Yesterday i place 2 mounts inside the pedestels. Because it was already late pictures where a no go.
The tubing that i use are 1500 x 16x2 (wallthickness 2mm) . Whaa i am short of tubing.
I placed a small order for 15 x 1meter of this tubing. That is ariving this week.

If i connect a 90 degree conector of one of the end of the tubing and a small extension conector on it it fits rigth in to the radiator.
I just ran in a smaal problem that my footplate can be bigger to adjust the standard better.

So i made a longer version on the drawingboard today.
I wan to make the toolpaths for the machine right away.
I feel that the mounting have a cleaner and better look this way.
This wohnt be the last part that i make for this build.

It is not my way to delay the finsihing of the build but i want this don the way i want the build to be.
My englisch is a bit rusty so i try to find the right words to explain what i am doing.

For holding the system software i want a intel 750 ssd. I just orderd a small one as try out on this small gaming rig where i am working on.
Intel 750 400GB

This are the specs.

Reading 2.200MB/s
Wright 900MB/s

If i like it i order a bigger one to hold the system software.
I already received the Bitspower cooling block for it.







I am going ofline and make the toolpaths for a larger base for the standard.

Ill be back tommorow.


----------



## Barefooter

I did not know that Bitspower made a block for the Intel 750 SSD. Very nice looking block!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I did not know that Bitspower made a block for the Intel 750 SSD. Very nice looking block!


Hi Barefooter,

Yes the do make these blocks.
I have already seen this block a while ago.

I did not know that a ssd get verry warm untill i read it.

Operating Temperature Range 0°C to 55°C
So the block keeping it cool.

I did not figger out yet the route of the loop with this extra part. Whe will see that later.


----------



## spinFX

This build is crazy! Can't believe the work that has gone into the cables!
Amazing stuff.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> This build is crazy! Can't believe the work that has gone into the cables!
> Amazing stuff.


Yes i must be crazy to build a thing like this.
Still like to build and make things for it.

No updates yesterday. I had a few problems with my system downstairs trying to installing the Intel 750 pci-express on my rig.
Grrrrrrrr. This is different. I think you already comment on those drives "barefooter".

I needed a little bigger drive so i thought lets get a pci-express ssd 400 gb. Big enough for holding my working software and a few games.
Yes i know bigger is better but also more expensive and i need the rest of the piggy for the desk and other things.

It was like doing a nightshift. I read a lot over the problems that people have getting it installed and running it.
Finaly today i installed all my software again. And i run a small benchmark program to see if my bucks are well spent.

I must say cant complain.


And further i have been working on a standard for my 12mm tubing in the desk. I made a little prototype. It is about 35mm tall and can extend 15mm. In the top part i already did the engraving, i still have to work it out on the bottom piece,





This is all for today "my neighbour is 65 year today and i am invited to the party".

But ill be back soon with more parts and updates.

"still have to make a few 60mm standards for the reservoirs and swap out the plastic thin parts Yes bling bling it has to be".


----------



## TATH

25-05-2017 Playing with the cnc router and making small standards has stopt.

Time to go further with the build of the desk.

One of the things on my to do list is:

- changing the standard reservoir holders for custom made ones.
I rather not mention the many hours i spend making the blocks by hand in the past.

I now have a cnc router that is doing the work. Off cours i first have to take dimensions first and make a drawing.
I made one prototype and adjust two dimesions with a couple off 0,01.
It looks oke now.

What i jsut have to do is:
- taking over the dimensions of the holes for mounting it to the bottom of the desk;
- make secure holes to prevent that the reservoir is moving.

I think i order a few tiny insert screws with a pointing tip.

O yes pictures.

b.t.w. i dont know how it is at your place but it is getting warmer and warmer in my modcave.

















He barefoorter did you already buy a intel 750 !


----------



## Barefooter

No I did not buy one yet. I don't really need it until around the end of the year, and I'm hoping they have a newer model out by then. I've heard that the successor will use the new Optane technology.

Those res mounts are beautiful especially lit up! Are you going to polish the sides?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> No I did not buy one yet. I don't really need it until around the end of the year, and I'm hoping they have a newer model out by then. I've heard that the successor will use the new Optane technology.
> 
> Those res mounts are beautiful especially lit up! Are you going to polish the sides?


Hi barefooter,

Newer model !! I seen newer models from intel 3700 serie but also to much for my wallet.

I get a 1,2 TB for the desk.

And about the sides i dont know yet. All parts that i dont polish light up like a christmas tree.

I have to think about it.


----------



## TATH

A quick updat on the reservoir standard.

I was playing around with the parts and pushed the standard to the end of the reservoir.
"He why i dont use the excisting M4 screwholes of the reservoir".

So i went back to my machine and made a few new drawings.
Two new parts just came of the machine and i put M3 tread in the standard so i can mount the frontplate to it.

What do you think.

I polish the parts later today and if i dont like the view i will paint it matt black.













I put more comment to the pictures later .


----------



## TATH

Last two pictures.

Looking more beautiful when polished.


----------



## TATH

28-05-2017 "good evening all".

I came back this morning from a extra 24 hour at the firestation. Normaly i sleep wel but this night "no sleep at all". Drunk girl jumpt in to the water and want to drown herself . So the divers had to go in. Whe came back in the morning 04:45 . Couth not sleep anymore,

**** hapens.

Lucky i have to go to work on wednesday so two more dayes to recover and to work on the build.

I hope you like the parts. I just finished the last part. 4 set complete.

1, 2 , 3 4 sets complete.



This is the other side of the reservoir where i made a new holder for today. Just one hole and no securing holes needed.



Little bit dark but i changed out the bolhead screws for lowhead screws that i received yesterday when i was at the firestation.





Thats all for today.


----------



## TATH

29-05-2017 "finish the polishing job".

It took me a long time to finsih them. About 5 \ 6 hours.
And i just made a drill model for the last two mounting holes in the bottom.



Drill model.


Time to go back upstairs and drill a few holes before i can mount the reservoirs or must i say remount.









Ill be back.


----------



## nzphil

Wow those res mounts look awesome! Great work


----------



## Bart

Damn, you've been busy Henry! Great work!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzphil*
> 
> Wow those res mounts look awesome! Great work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, you've been busy Henry! Great work!


Thanks all.

Yes finaly the many hours off work pay off.

The next step is to mount them back to the desk (with new holes because these mounts are on the end of the reservoirs.
I also making a drill mal for it.

Ill be back


----------



## TATH

05-06-2017 "reservoirs back in the desk and mounted"

Measuring out the space that i have for redriling the holes for the reservoirs.
The reservoirs are back in the desk but i have to wait for the new led profiles before i put the 12mm tubing in.

In the meantime i am planning things ahead.
Wishlist;
- 2 GTX-1080Ti FE for changing out the Titans (moved 2 to my gaming rig downstairs);
- i want the new Asus screen for my desk;
- Intel 750 SSD pci-express 1,2TB

So the wishlist meaning i need a extra 4K for the desk to finish.
I think a long list.

in the mean time i did a quick job (he he finaly). I cut the 16mm tubing for the pedestel and put 1\4" tread in it. After reameasuring and recutting it the measurement is fine.
The parts fit. So tommorow i can finish the other pedestel.

I start tommorow with making a few acrylic o-ring\stopping rings for the 16mm tubing.
The 10 x 1000mm 16mm tubing is having the right thickness so the rings fit tide.

After i took the pictures i thought "yes need to paint that seiling part in the end of the pedestel also. So that is also a job for tommorow.

Crappy pictures but the are work pictures. The noce ones folow soon.

It is no PR having fingerprints and dust on the fittings but i get it all out for checking the 0-rings and cleaning tommorow.



Picture taken from the back of the desk. The botspower extension fittings making it easier to mount all.



O yes need to clean that up and paint it. /I use paint on a waterbase "quick dry and repaintable in 20 min".



Altho the tubing staying in place without my custom made standards i choose to mount 2 at the end of the pedestel. More solid.



Thats all for today.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> 3x HDD cooling! Jeez lol


haha i didnt even know they made blocks for HDDs. Pretty cool to see everything getting water cooled


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> haha i didnt even know they made blocks for HDDs. Pretty cool to see everything getting water cooled


Ha ha yes me also.


----------



## TATH

Thursday is always my last working day befor the weekend. So i must say "Weekend" but i choose to take a extra shift at the firestation this weekend to get extra cash for the build.
No i am not broke but i can easy put in a extra 3000 euro without noticing it.

In the meantime i keep building. Like today it is one step forward and two backwards because i notice a few gaps in my planning and jobs i must plan;

- making a drainage tube to the back of the pedestel\ desk (16 mm hard tubing again);
- mounting temp sensor and drill hole for it ( must be a esay job);
- making shorter extension cables for the fans ( the original factory extension\ splitter is about 20cm to long).

For the rest i mounted and secured the 2 hardtubings today. I hope to make bether pictures tommorow.







Il be back tommorow.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, you've been busy Henry! Great work!


Thanks Bart. Bussy yes but also bether then befor.
I hope it al works out this time.


----------



## TATH

11-06-2017

I came back this morning from the firestation (extra shift). I slept verry good this time.
This means that i still have the power for making a new part for the desk.
I made a mountingplate for the drainage in the pedestel.
I started to make a drawing in AutoCAD and after a few minutes the lights went on in my head "this is the way i thought".
I made 6 toolpaths for the machine.
The result is what you see on the pictures.
I am going to make them matt black.
One bad thing "my camera dropt of the chair when i wanted to pick it up"lucky only my sun cap is broken. Pffff.






























Ill be back tommorow


----------



## TATH

couldn't wait.

So i made the second one before dinner and just finished the paint job.

Tommorow i make the mounting standards below the pedestel then i can mount it off.


----------



## TATH

Back to the build.
I get red cheaks when i see the date from my last post.
Much things going on at the moment and less time. But i am back on the build again.
I am working on a guide rail for the block under the pedestel so i can slide frontpanel open for maintenance and draining the system.

Still 28 shifts to go until retirement so i hope to have plenty of time for my builds.

Il try to make a few pictures this week from the work that i do on the build.

Ill be back.


----------



## Bart

Welcome back Henry!


----------



## TATH

18-09

"Yes i am back". 
Had a few days of from work at the firestation.
The plan was to do som work on the deskbuild. 
Murphy thought i must rebuild my workstation first. Grrrrr. Well other psu "corsair 860i and two other gpu's "from Asus GTX 690 to EVGA 980Ti's" and a Asus xonar STX soundcard. 
The system is up and runniong again without bleu screens.
I use the system for making drawing and listen to music when my router is at work. But also i am a gamer and i hate that my screen freez . 
After i cleaned up the mess i make by switching all the part it was time to get back to work on the desk "No your not". !
No i am not first i had to make a led light panel for a college "job finished".

The new methode how to ad text to my pictures is a bit difficult at the moment.

The led panel that i made for a college. It took me about 12 hours time to make this drawing.


----------



## TATH

Back early today,

This evening i have been working on the brackets for the frontpanel for the blocks below the pedestels.
It is the same size as a pedestel with a controlepanel in front of it. 
I finish the drawing tommorow and then i can mill them with my machine.

For the fun i draw a keltic figure on it. 
So now whe waith until i finish these parts and the i can paintspray them en mount the frontpanel.

The material that i use for these 100 x 50 mm brackets is 8mm acrylic. 
The frontpanel is made out of a 4 mm thick alluminium plate.


----------



## TATH

20-09 17:00 hour "Weekend"

Time to get home from the firestation. One last call cost us a extra hour.
So i am late.

At home i made the toolpaths for the cnc machine. 
Almost 20:00 a clock when i went upstairs.
Some times i have to redo a toolpath because i dont like the depth of the cut.
1:30 i finished the parts.
Nex step:
- testfitting;
- sanding;
- paintspraying the parts black;
- drilling holes in the sides of the block below the pedestels;
- tapping tread and mounting the wallmounts.

When you see the pictures you will say "O yes now i know what he means".


For now a few pictures.
Ill be back tommorow. "have to help out on the veteran day for the firefighters".


----------



## TATH

Yes i am back "am i".

Thats what i thought when i inspected the desk to get a idee where i left last time.
Pffff , grrrrrrr where are my cables for the psu's.
When you have about 5 x 1200 watt psu's build in and store all the cables you made in boxes and drawers then it is sometimes a big job to find what you need.
But i got them. i removed the mb-tray to have a look where alle the cables are. AAa yes "where to start first".
I made a construction for holding up the frontpanel with the Aquero 6 Pro and a few power adjusters. Happy ! yes now i can slide the panel in and out for maintenance if i need it. That is the good thing about it , the other thing is that i have to make a few cables for powering the Aquero and the poweradjusters on the panel.

After 2 hours hanging under and above the desk i know what to do. "i have to mill a few dozen cable clambs before i can mount any extra cables inside the desk". Even the original 4 way 12v splitter have to go. Yes all custom made.

A few pictures from the desk when i dusted it off and put the led back to live.

The last picture are the sliders that i made for holding the 4mm alluminium frontpanel up with the aquero and the power adjusters.


----------



## TATH

It has been one year sinds i made these 4 pin wallmounts so the first thing i had to do is documentation.
It cost a few minuten but payes off in the end.

I wanted to make the first 50 pieces but it is already late so i quit for this evening.
The clamps who fit in the mounts i will make tommorow.

Ill be back


----------



## TATH

*Modification insertpanel*

08-12-2018 Modification of the insertpanel.

No i am not in a hurry ÿes i am" but it al takes much of my time. 
Spending less time then i want but the build slowly goos on. 
At the moment i am working on the what i call the base "without the mb,cpu,gpu.
More of this later in the update.

So i was working on the wiring at the back and the sleeving of the extension cables.
I had trouble pulling tru the cables when the mb was in so i thought i have to do a modification on the insertpanel.


I took the insertpanel out and placed a piece of tape at the place where i want to cut the panel.
This way can alwayes access the wiring even when the mb-tray is in the desk. 
These thing i did not see when i made the drawing.
I placed a 2mm alumnium strip under the edge and put a few countersink rivids in. 
The only thing that was left was painting the pannel.


----------



## TATH

10-12-2018 Powercables for the Aquero's and the fans.

I Want to run the power of the Pomps, Aquero's and fans from one single cable. I found out that the consumption of the fans alone take about 57 watt.
So at the back i placed a Bitspower X-station where i can plug in som cables from the fans from the right and left side. 
Each step i now wright down to avoid any mistake that cought cost me my desk.

In the picture the X-station is just laying there. But after i placed many cable combs in that section and slide the long extension cables in much of the cables are pluged in.

Making good pictures are a problem during the evening. Ha ha cant stand far enough to take a picture of the whole desk.

I think just one more 4 pin extension cable to make then all 4 Aquero's and fans are up and running. 
I must say that i mest up one CPU so i now must put in my spare CPU "Lepa 1600" wich have 3 x 4 pin rails. So i might put the pumps on a second rail cable.


----------



## TATH

*Powering up the 4 Aquero's*

10-12-2018 Powercables for the Aquero's and the fans.

I Want to run the power of the Pomps, Aquero's and fans from one single cable. I found out that the consumption of the fans alone take about 57 watt.
So at the back i placed a Bitspower X-station where i can plug in som cables from the fans from the right and left side. 
Each step i now wright down to avoid any mistake that cought cost me my desk.

In the picture the X-station is just laying there. But after i placed many cable combs in that section and slide the long extension cables in much of the cables are pluged in.

Making good pictures are a problem during the evening. Ha ha cant stand far enough to take a picture of the whole desk.

I think just one more 4 pin extension cable to make then all 4 Aquero's and fans are up and running. 
I must say that i mest up one CPU so i now must put in my spare CPU "Lepa 1600" wich have 3 x 4 pin rails. So i might put the pumps on a second rail cable.


----------



## TATH

*Frontpanels for the NZXT v2 display's*

12-12-2018 Frontpanels for the Tempsensors.

Tempsensors are a separate and long story.
You pick out a type and you order them.
In my case i choose the NZXT v2 displayes.
Just cutting out a few squars in the desk is not enough.
So i made a few frontpanels with text on them. 
Later i washed the text in with white acrylic paint wich i redo a few times to fill up the space bewteen top of the panel and the text.


----------



## TATH

*NZXT V2 display mod*

17-12-2018 Changing the bulky wiring of the tempsensor display's


There is a seal on the display saying "do not open" .
Ahum i have to do it eaven i have much space i just want to build in the display's the clean way.
Fot the sleeving i use paracord. And for mount i use my own made Open cable combs.
I removed the back and pulled out the printplate with the display.
Then i desolder the wiring of and solder in new wiring.
The last thing was testing and sleeving the wiring.


----------



## TATH

*Cable Management for the powercables of the NZXT V2 display's*

20-12-2018 Cable routing for the cables of the tempsensor display's

Like i mention befor "plenty of room" but i dont want bundels of wiring.
Yes a lot of dust. That will change when i clean up. 
I placed a bunch of open cable combs to the back where i put in the sleeved wires from the power cables.
I made a long cable that i plug in at the x-station. When i remember it i think it was at the 5volt pins. The thing i like is that the x-station has different voltages.
5,7 and 12 volt fan pin and molex connectors.


----------



## TATH

14-01-2019 Oeps! Bigger hole for the Lepa 1600 bundle of cables.

You start with a simple grommethole but during the build you found out that it is nog big enough to pas tru the cables smootly.
I mark the distance above the insertpanel so i know how much i can cut out.
Now that the desk is in a further fase i have to lean over and try to make the hole bigger the hard way. 
Pfff 2 x 2mm alluminium feels like i am working on my caselabs case.

After turning 3 a 4 sand rolls to pieces i took the file and my festool vacuemcleaner to work on the grommet hole.
Ha eaven with all the noice my 17,6 year old Jack is under the desk. 
So after a while i finished the grommet hole and masked it for a small spotrepair job.
Som paint and the heatgun did the rest.


----------



## TATH

*New GTX1080Ti-FE and Boroslicate Tubing !*

17-01-2019 Other GPU', GPU's

I have 4 Titans for the build but the GPU's that on the market now are much faster then my 4 Titans.
So i started out buying 2 GTX 980 Ti's for the rig downstairs and placed 2 Titans in my working rig upstairs. 

I am folowing the word as it changes. 
Whath i believe is that the new cards are great 2080 or 2080 Ti.
But i also follow the test results and from what i have seen is that the 1080Ti's are not far behind the 2080Ti's .
So i first got me a second hand Asus GTX1080TI-FE 11 GB for less then the half of the original price.
I also searched the internet about the info for Glass Tubing. First i fought 12mm is enough i later found out in a artikel made by Extreme rigs that the 16mm is better because of the id measurments. The bad thing about it was that i have to change som of my connectors out for EK-HDC pressure fitting that seems the best at the time the made the review. Off cours i walk far behind what is on the market but i need to keep going.

Yesterday i downloaded a few youtube films about bending and cutting Borosilicate Glass Tubing "Mayhems". 
I think with a bit of practice i will get the skills.
So yesterday i first orderd a few EK-HDC fittings and a few Mayhems Borosilicate tubings to give it a try.

Now that i am almost retired from the firebrigade all things are expensive so i order each time a few things. 8 connectors orderd but i need 60 !!!! whaat 60


----------



## TATH

18-01-2018 Package.


I received the parts that i orderd from watercoolingshop Highflow.nl.
I've read the review from Extreme Rigs about the review the made about "Mayhems Borosilicate Glass Tubing" from 0ct,20,2015.
A few things that are on my mind about the tubing;
- are the measurements of the OD like the say;
- are the HDC fitting from EKWB the ones that i need;
- can i make the bending and cuts "first i have to make a cutting table, like showed in the youtube film made by Extreme Rigs.







The first thing i did was measuring up the OD of the Mayhems 16mm tubing.
For practice i have 3 tubes "length 50cm".
I use the caliper for home use "crappy flindstone one".
The measurements i got where 2 x 16,09mm and one 16,14mm. After mounting the first connector i must say a good combination. 

Because the reading on the box is in englisch whe dutch have a small problem if whe cant traslate the words. Lucky for me i have Englisch at my scool 42 years ago. 
But also for the people who can read Englisch there are things to take care off "about the fitting";
- dont use with aluminium "for that i changed my radiators already";
- use Allen Key for mounting to waterblock;
- dont use tool to tiden the ring;
- chamfer the tube 0,5mm angle 45 degree. 

One thing i forgot because was in a hurry for ordering the parts "ordering a 9mm Allen Key".
Because i dont have one i will make one out of a 10mm Allen Key.

I also received the waterblock for my Asus GTX1080Ti-FE 11gb founder edition. 
I hope to get a second one in a few months.

The next thing i have to do is make a drawing for the cutting table for the Mayhems Borosilicate Glass Tubing. 

A few Pictures.


----------



## TATH

*Homemade Allen Key for the EKWB HDC 16mm Pressure Fitting*

Saturday 19-01 "thoughts" and making a tool for the EKWB HDC 16mm Pressure fittings.


Still thinking how i going to make the Tube cutter Table for the Mayhems Borosilicate Glass Tubing. 
It is not only the cutting but also the chamfering that i want to do. 
I was thinking about the finished tube on a slider and at the end a sanding disk 400K, 800, 1000, 2000. 
Stil have to think more about it. 

In the mean time i am making a 9mm Allen Key out of a 10mm Allen key.
This because i just forgot to order one.

It is not the few bucks but the fun and the feeling you get by making your own tools.

I cut of the end and used a file to file of alle the sides. Avery time i turned the Allen Key to do it equaly on avery side.

The polishing machine did the rest.
It took me about 1 hour to make one.


----------



## TATH

Spending to much time on the drawings and other things. 
Time to get back to the build. 
A few weeks ago i was checking the voltages from my PSU with a tool and sudenly feel that something was wrong the way i connected things up. I quickly pulled a few wires from the tester. 
The cables where realy hot . Without noticing i made a loop and headed all up. 
Afterwards i checked the 12V rail and found out that it was 10,6V instead of 12V. Grrrr. So as a spare i have a Lepa G-1600.
The Lepa was ment to be for my TH-10 ressurection build but i need it now. Dont have buckets of cash to get a new Thermaltake 1200. 

Thinking about it i first want to make a diagram from the pinout because this 
Psu has more power and more 12V rails.


----------



## TATH

Start with the tubing.

I dont know if i mention it befor but i want to change the tubing from 16 mm Acrylic to 16mm Mayhem Glass tubing.
Something i did not do befor . The bending of Borrosilicate Glass Tubes. 
So the plan is to make the most of the tube in Acrylic and try to finish the build. 
When it is up and running i start with chaging out the Acrylic for Glass tubing.

I know i lost to much time and now i have to change parts and spec because that.
So instead of making a drawing for a cutting table for the Borosillicate Glas tubing i start with bending Acrylic tubing.

Sadly i can not get the tubing fitting in the Bitspower Fitting so i use the EK Compression fittings. 

P1 - i used the Monsoon kit for the 16mm Acrilic tube. 
Before i was able to use the mandrells i had to redrill the holes to 5mm.

P2. i used a auticad raster drawing to draw the s-tube before i bend the tube.

P3. First tube in "had to dismount the res standard befor i couth mount the tube. So first in and the next wil be a straight Mayhem 16mm Borosillicate tube. 

P4. I made from 2 tube standards that i made earlier a mounten bracket for my dremel. I bought eralier a few 50mm diamn cutters "10 x 50mm for the prise of 1 x 38mm disk". 
Tommorow i want to make a cover shield for cutting the glass tube. 

I hope to post more updates the next week.


----------



## TATH

Working on the tubing of the game side of the desk.

Wiring connectors \ wiring connectors "what to do first". 
I set up my mind to work on the tubing in the back.
16mm Acrylic where fore i got 4 more boxes of EK-EKWB HDC fittings this week. So 24 more Fittings available for installation.
As soon as i started to use the Bitspower Black Sparckle fittings i noticed that the tread are not cleaned. The came out of my Hill 7.9 build.
So i spend more then a hour cleaning the fittings before i couth start putting them back in the build again. The cleaning payed off. The shine and are like new again.
I made yesterday evening a new drawing for the loop because i swapt the in and outport of the cpu. "my mistake". Now that i have a new setup for the loop whe can go further with the build. 
The Window frames are temporary of the build because i need much access to the back for installing and testing.

P 1 "the loop of the gaming side"i just changed that part , To other part have to wait until i change to the server side.
P2 and 3 Cleaning the connectors
P4 Aquacomputer High Flow Sensor back into the build.
P5 first tube ± 90cm 16mm tubing in
Last P from a distance.

Tommorow morning i will finish the last 3 tubes to make and to mount on this side. Then the loop is almost complete. And i can start working on the wiring from the Aquacomputer D5 pomps with usb and Aquabus.


----------



## TATH

05-03-2019 Early on the mod.

Time to get up and work on the desk again.
And it is better to make pictures during the day instead of in the late evening.
"Yes i need to update the modcave light".

Just two pictures for the koffie brake.


Ill be back


----------



## TATH

05-03-2019 
Almost finished "one more tube to bend".

A patient job.
I lubricate the neopreen cord with a drip off in warm water.
This way the cord slide easier in to the 16mm Acrylic tube.
The tube i already had for over one year stored in my modcave.
I was thinking about the tube "where did i get it from". Lucky the bill is still on the package so easy if i need more . 6 x 1,5mr left.
I think it will be enough!.

Bending the acrylic is easy to do with the heatgun and the Monsoon mandrell.
A little bit to big is no problem. 

Lunch is over so it is back for the last tube on this side.


----------



## Kojaqe

Really like the work on this desk, you have accomplished much.


----------



## TATH

Kojaqe said:


> Really like the work on this desk, you have accomplished much.


Thanks,

I am still working on the desk now that i am retired from the firebrigade.
Hope you like the next updates too.


----------



## TATH

12-03-2019 Two weeks no building activity


That was two weeks ago.
My parents in law came over from france for a short vacation. So whe had to sleep in my modcave.

2 weeks time to overthink certan things. Modifications or not.
I decide to move 2 of the Aquaero's 6 XT to the back of the desk.
I also want to update the Aquaero's with the "Real Time Module" . That is x 4.

P1. parts arived.
P2 whats in the box 
P3 removing front screws for dismounting side brackets
P4 removing the screws from the coolblock
P5 to long standoffs "need to cut them in half size
P6 With the module on the back of the Aquaero the soldering points toutching the back of the Aquaero "i will cut the outpointing pins off".
P7 i cut the points off now the are like the two that where the right size
P8 the Module is mounted to the Aquaero and it is time to make a drawing "cutting\ drill mall".


----------



## TATH

16-03-2019 Updating the software of the Aquaero's 6 XT with the suite software

I dont know if in 2013 you also had to installed a component before the software showed on the screen.
But this time the new software was installed but dont started like i thought it had to.
I connect with a spare psu and a usb cable the Aquero to the system downstairs. 
Now the Aquasuite opens.

All the software of the Aquaero's are outdated. 
Time to update them and to register them in a book so i can recognize them in the desk. "there are 4 off them in the desk 2 x 6 Pro and 2 x 6 XT.


----------



## TATH

2-4 Aquaero 6 XT New frontcovers.

I moved 2 of the 4 Aquero's to the back of the desk. For this i had to do a modifications in the back "cutting a few holes". And i also made 2 new frontcovers for them.
This looks nicer.

So after a long day i placed the frontcover.


----------



## TATH

03-04-2019 Backcover for the Aquaero's 6 XT are finished.

I am happy with the frontcovers but not so with the way it looks at the back. 
So i thought lets make a few back covers. 
I made a CAD drawing and after that the toolpaths for my cnc router. 
The first one just fit over the coolingblock but not over the print plate. 
It is just 0,1mm. I changed the drawing and the toolpaths again and made a new one.
Grrrrrrrrrrr. The offset must be outwards and not inwards.
I dont give up that easy.
The backcovers are finished and tommorow i will paint them matt black.


----------



## TATH

04-04-2019 Backcover for the Aquaero's pianted and mounted.

The paint dries in 10 min.
I had to make the mounting holes a bit bigger.
This way i can move all the parts in place. 

Together with cleaning up the modcave and the cnc machine my day is almost gone.
I start again tommorow.


----------



## TATH

07-04-2019 Small update.

I turned the desk because it is more easier to work at the back.
I am lloking at the desk and think that i remove the ITX and place there one of my other systems in. 
The Asus Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition with the i7 - 3960X and the Bitspower waterblock on it. 
So the right side is going to be my work and render side and the left my game side.

I also cut the insertpanel in half to be able to get under the mb-tray without having the mb removed. I already did this on the other side.


----------



## TATH

11-04-2019 New pressure rings for the Aquacomputer D5 pomps in my Bitspower double Pomptops.

I made a while ago new pressureplates for the D5 pomps but now that i have my cnc router and i am working on my desk it is time to skip the old plates and make a few new ones.
With the pressure rings finished i am already planning the next job "main power cable for the pomps"and then shorten the pomp cables and sleeving them.

Just two pictures today.


----------



## dirty elf

have you been working on this for four years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TATH

dirty elf said:


> have you been working on this for four years?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Drawing and building it. Waiting for more pocket money "doing extra shifts", doing to many multiple things at one time. Building my own cnc router.
But yes i did, Now that i am retired from the firebrigade i have more time to make parts on my router. 

I know the base is great but the system outdated for the parts that are now on the market.
Still working on it.


----------



## dirty elf

dedication is not something you lack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TATH

17-04-2019 Rewiring the Aquacomputer D5 pomps and sleeving them.

One offtopic. "had to let my dog down 15-04 after 17,9 years so the build was on a slower paste then i wanted". 
Today i have to do something . 

I wanted the new sleeved wire with no headshrink so my plan was to make the wire holes bigger and put new sleeved wire in.

what i did was:
- remove the backplate of the pomp "happy it is not glued on";
- soldering out the old wiring;
- cut off 40 40 off from the old wiring to make a new powercable;
- crimpt the new cable;
- sleeved the new cable;
- made the 2 existingholes at the right size for the new sleeved cables;
- solder the wires back into the pomp;
- tested the pomps with Aquasuite version 2018.

Ni big problems doing this small mod.
One thing watch out if you work on the backplate that you dont wreck the flexible print cable between the backplate and the pomp.


----------



## TATH

Hallo people,

3-9-2019 took a wrong turn for me.
My mother in law died sudenly of a hart attack in France while my father in law was in hospital to get his second peacemaker.
My father in law was then 81 and has Alzheimer and couth not look after himself.
So whe took him to holland. To give him shelter i had to scrap my desk to make room for a bed.
Six months later he went in a eldery home because whe couth not help (progress Alzheimer).
Now my father in law is out of my modcave the desk is gone.
I am rebuilding Singularity beast II and thinking about a new deskbuild.

So i guess this build came to an end. 
Thanks for you support and comments.


----------



## Bart

Sorry to hear all that Henry! But I'm looking forward to your next monster build!


----------

